# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Шачинандана Свами

## Jamuna d. d.

*Биография Шачинанданы Свами*
Шачинандана Свами оставил дом в возрасте шестнадцати лет. В это время он встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду и принял его своим духовным учителем. 

В первые годы своего пребывания в ИСККОН Шачинандана Свами переводил книги Шрилы Прабхупады с английского языка на немецкий, а затем присоединился к немецкой группе _санкиртаны_. Распространяя книги, Шачинандана Свами начал понимать, что люди должны не только иметь комплект книг Прабхупады, но также практиковать сознание Кришны у себя дома. Поэтому он стал развивать проповедь на _нама-хаттах_ в Германии и Северной Европе. 

Из нама-хатт появились большие публичные программы с созданием групп «Гауранга-бхаджан-бэнд» и «Нитьянанда-бхаджан-бэнд». 

Позже Шачинандана Свами помогал основывать сельскохозяйственные общины в Европе, включая проект «Голока Дхама» в Германии. 

Но Махарадж не был удовлетворен всеми этими достижениями. Он пришел к осознанию, что истинная дорога духовного развития лежит внутри самого человека. Поэтому для собственного духовного прогресса он совершил многочисленные паломничества в святые места, часто путешествуя во Вриндаван для _джапа-ретритов_. Он также посетил Бадринатх, Кедаранатх, Ганготри, гору Кайлаш в Гималаях, Аховалам, Шри Рангам, Мелкот и Тирупати в Южной Индии. 
Постоянно желая проповедовать, Шачинандана Свами поделился многими из полученных в течение всех этих лет осознаниями в своих книгах, включая «Океан нектара святого имени», «Гаятри-мантры», «Путь великих прощаний» и «Искусство преображения».

Он также принимал и продолжает принимать участие в развитии образования в ИСККОН, проводя семинары в «Вайшнавском институте высшего образования» и «Колледже Бхактиведанты» в Радхадеше. 

Новый акцент деятельности Махараджа заключен в «Ведической Академии», которая представляет культуру сознания Кришны через ведическую науку и философию.  «Ведическая Академия» уже активна в восьми странах и обещает охватить еще больше. 

Девиз Шачинанданы Свами: «Высшее состояние бытия означает высшую связь с собой».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Саммата – медитация согласия* 

 Сегодня я поведаю вам об одной трехступенчатой медитации, которая помогает мне не терять связь с Господом даже в гуще повседневной суеты. Эта медитация дарует спокойствие и энергию.

*ШАГ ПЕРВЫЙ: Основа для медитации* 
(медитация Шрилы Прабхупады)

«Следует понять,
Что нет независимых,
Следует понять,
Что всё и вся – корпускулы Кришны,
Что каждый действует по высочайшему изволению Кришны.
Такое понимание, такое сознание – это и есть сознание Кришны».
(«Бхагаватам», 10.13.53)

*ШАГ ВТОРОЙ: медитация приятия* 

Страх и беспокойства появляются из сердца, лишенного достаточного опыта благодати.
Я удручен, ибо не способен увязать те или иные события, имена и места с Кришной.
Напротив, мне кажется, будто эти события, имена и места не имеют ничего общего с Кришной.
Естественность и божественность словно выветрились из моей жизни, и ничто не приносит радости.
Не в силах смириться с теми или иными условиями, я теряю самообладание и чувство защищенности. Власть переходит к несчастьям.

[Прочтите еще раз *ШАГ ПЕРВЫЙ*  и позвольте духовному свету разогнать тьму, сгустившуюся в нашем уме.
Замечайте, как всё вокруг меняется – сначала медленно, затем очень быстро.]

Постепенно я начинаю понимать, что события, лица, имена и места – 
Как раз те, что необходимы мне в этот час.
Нет ничего в этом мире, принадлежащем Кришне, – совсем ничего –
Что представало бы нашему взору случайно.
У всего в этом мире – лишь одна ось, один краеугольный камень,
И всегда, в любой миг, – я в правильном месте,
За партой в школе Бога, заучиваю очередной урок.
Пока я не приму жизнь такой,
Какой ее дарит мне Кришна, я не познаю счастье.
Поэтому не будем прислушиваться всерьез
К голосу, требующему изменений вовне.
Потребуем изменений внутри –
Изменений в сознании, в своем настроении.

*ШАГ ТРЕТИЙ: молитва безмятежности* 

О Господь мой, позволь с ясным взором взглянуть на дары, этим днем приносимые.
О, позволь мне предаться навеки Твоим сокровенным желаниям.
Веди меня ночью и днем, будь со мной на заре и закате.
Если должен пуститься я в путь к обновленью – скажи,
Одари меня зрением нужным и силу даруй – с обновленья пути не сойти.

Все слова, что я слышу сегодня, – посланцы Твои,
Хоть бы смысл и остался в тени этих слов.
И в минуту, когда шторм взметнет мою тихую шхуну,
И отверзет уста гнев жестокий, и мысли мои уподобятся сломанным мачтам,
Не оставь меня, длань протяни, чтобы веры спасательный круг не уплыл от меня,
Чтобы помнил всегда – рядом Ты, и желаешь добра.
Так молюсь я сегодня – пусть любовь и способность прощать не покинут мой ум,
Пусть терпеньем украсится ум мой,
Пусть служение станет единственной пищей уму.
Пусть останусь навеки _самматой_  – единым с Тобой, –
Ввек согласным с желаньем Твоим, благодарным Тебе за дары.


*ПОСЛЕСЛОВИЕ*

 Эта медитация навеяна стихом и комментариями из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (4.12.22). Дхрува, маленький царевич, неотрывно медитировал на лотосные стопы Господа Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментариях: «В мире Вайкунтхи все живые существа пребывают в единении с Верховным Господом, поскольку они никогда не противятся его приказам. Здесь, в материальном мире, люди не обладают качеством саммата, здесь никто не хочет соглашаться с другими… Человеческая жизнь представляет собой счастливую возможность научиться соглашаться с приказами Верховного Господа»…

* _Cаммата_  – (санкр.) способный к согласию.

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Сосредоточенное повторение* 
 
Пусть путешествие Гопа Кумара станет нашим путешествием. Знаете ли вы, когда это случится? Это случится, когда мы осознаем важность сосредоточенного повторения святого имени, отдавая ему свое сердце и помня о Господе Кришне.

Говоря о "памятовании о Господе Кришне", я имею в виду, что в повторении участвует не только язык, ум также должен быть поглощен мантрой. Милость святого имени, _нама-крипа_, может совершить невозможное — она может изменить наше сердце.   

Когда я упомянул, что в течение одной жизни мы повторяем с оскорблениями, в следующей переходим на уровень _нама-абхасы_, а в третьей мы воспеваем _шуддха-наму_, я хотел сказать следующее: если преданные не будут осознанно работать над искоренением оскорблений святого имени, из которых невнимательность - самое главное, может пройти много жизней прежде, чем они придут к чистому повторению и вернутся обратно к Богу.  

Однако если преданный прикладывает усилия, чтобы преодолеть эти оскорбления, повторяя святое имя с полной концентрацией и преданностью, регулярно читая трансцендентную литературу и со всем старанием совершая преданное служение, тогда милостью святого имени он сможет вернуться к Богу в течение одной жизни. Такому преданному святое имя полностью раскроет Себя.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Сайты Шачинанданы Свами:*

 - http://www.saranagati.net/


http://www.vedicway.org/ - на английском и немецком языках

http://www.saranagati-library.net/ - в библиотеке есть лекции с русских фестивалей с переводом

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Три ответа*
Всем, кто читает это письмо, - да пребудут с вами мои искренние молитвы о вашем благополучии.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Недавно мне задали три вопроса, ответами на которые я хочу сегодня поделиться со всеми вами.

*ВОПРОС ПЕРВЫЙ:* Несколько раз я видел, как преданные стараются, но у них ничего не получается, они теряют интерес к повторению святого имени и в конце концов, полностью разочарованные, уходят. Как нам повторять святое имя, чтобы быстро миновать стадии оскорблений и без долгих блужданий собрать богатый урожай опыта сознания Кришны?

*ОТВЕТ:* Очень хороший вопрос. Тот же самый вопрос я всё время задаю себе. Как ускорить - и заметно ускорить - наше продвижение?

Вот несколько мыслей, которые пришли ко мне, когда я размышлял над ответом. Во-первых, надо становиться знатоком, ученым в своей духовной жизни. Сделай всё, что от тебя зависит, а в остальном положись на Кришну. Особенно важно стать ученым в повторении святого имени и без остатка посвятить себя этой практике.

Во-вторых, надо четко представлять себе цель своей духовной жизни – _садхью_ – и увязывать свои занятия с этой целью. Сейчас, отвечая тебе, я не хочу вдаваться в подробности - как отточить свою практику до совершенства и в каком направлении двигаться. Лучше я обращу твое внимание на то, что есть два взгляда на прогресс. Это наш собственный и Кришны. Может? с нашей точки зрения прогресса и нет. Но Кришна смотрит на вещи по-другому.

По-другому смотрит на вещи и чистый преданный. У чистого преданного –трансцендентное видение. Мне вспоминается в связи с этим один ответ Шрилы Прабхупады молодому, только что получившему посвящение ученику, который хотел знать, произошло ли что-то необычное на церемонии посвящения.

Прабхупада ответил: "Посвящение спасло тебя. Ты тонул в океане, а теперь тебя вытащили на палубу. Ты выбился из сил и всё еще лежишь без сознания. Но фактически твоя ситуация коренным образом изменилась - ты больше не тонешь в океане. Однако с твоей точки зрения всё осталось тем же".

Мне так нравится этот ответ! Чистый преданный и Кришна видят, что реально происходит, тогда как мы по-прежнему пребываем под влиянием ума.

Может ли так быть, что мы, преданные, уже находимся в другом состоянии, но не понимаем, что и как с нами случилось? Уверен, так оно и есть. Я видел много преданных, которые на пороге смерти вдруг поняли, какими большими благословениями они одарены, и которым перед уходом открылось множество духовных тайн.

*ВОПРОС ВТОРОЙ:* В чем разница между первым очищением, о котором говорится в "Шикшаштаке" (_чето-дарпана-марджанам_), и вторым (_ сарватма-снапанам_)?

*ОТВЕТ:* Первая фраза относится к очищению зеркала ума - мы почти что насильно очищаем себя от материальных наслоений и выдумок. Это ум заставляет нас думать: "О, я тону… А теперь мне хорошо… А теперь плохо… Я делаю успехи… Я умираю…" Да, смерть существует только в уме - для вечной души смерти нет. Когда ум достаточно хорошо очищен, он обретает способность отражать духовное знание, а также качества и энергию души.

Второе очищение, _сарватма-снапанам_, - это омовение души в нектарных водах духовного блаженства, знания и любви. Трансцендентный звук святого имени без остатка обволакивает душу своими высшими энергиями - это уже не просто очищение от материальной пыли: здесь на нас нисходит духовная энергия. В соприкосновении с этой трансцендентной энергией святого имени мы можем полностью преобразиться. Такое преображение похоже на превращение бронзы в золото. О таком трансцендентном преображении говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Он говорил, что наши храмы находятся не в Лондоне, Токио или Гамбурге – они находятся в духовном мире: от повторения святых имен материальная энергия превратилась в духовную.

*ВОПРОС ТРЕТИЙ:* Ведя духовную жизнь, повторяя святое имя, мы на каком-то месте вдруг оказываемся перед глухой стеной. Как перебраться через нее? Вот Джива Госвами указывал, что Махараджа Бхарата, покинув дом, не искал общества преданных, и не было никого рядом, кто указал бы ему на его растущую привязанность к оленю, и никто не уберег его от падения. Джива Госвами говорит, что это было следствием его, Бхараты, оскорбления, совершенного в прошлой жизни.

*ОТВЕТ:* Из этого следует, что порой нас останавливают последствия наших оскорблений, совершенных в прошлой жизни. Есть много оскорблений (_апарадх_), и любая из них может стать причиной такой преграды.

Напрашивается вопрос: а возможно ли противодействовать таким прошлым оскорблениям, прежде чем они обретут реальную форму?

Да, возможно. Через самозабвенное предание Кришне. Он может легко устранить последствия этих оскорблений.

Недавно один преданный рассказывал мне о посещении чтецов «Бхригу-самхиты» («Бхригу-самхита» может раскрыть тайны прошлых жизней, а также порекомендовать определенные действия для нейтрализации неблагоприятных последствий прошлых прегрешений). У этого человека была хроническая болезнь, и каких только лекарств он не пробовал - всё безрезультатно. И вот он поехал к чтецам «Бхригу-самхиты», и они поведали ему, что его болезнь - следствие того, что в прошлой жизни он обидел _ брахмана_. Излечиться от этой болезни теперь можно было только одним способом - каждый день кормить _ брахманов_. К сожалению, он не придал особого значения этим словам - и лечится по сей день. А другой преданный отнесся к рекомендациям «Бхригу-самхиты» серьезно и вылечился.

Возвращаясь к твоему вопросу - да, есть оскорбления, которые держат нас на привязи. Но эти оскорбления могут быть сведены на нет преданием себя Кришне. Надо по-настоящему предаться, а не довольствоваться громкими словами на эту тему. Мы должны попробовать мед изнутри.

От всей души желаю всем вам удивительных открытий в вашем вечно свежем и интересном _ бхаджане_.

Всех вам благ и духовной силы.
_ Шачинандана Свами_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Мальчик с Луны*

Когда я был ребенком, друзья часто в шутку называли меня «мальчиком с Луны». Они считали, что я чем-то отличаюсь от них. Когда я вырос, то обнаружил, что они были правы, хотя и не совсем так, как они себе представляли.

Луна тесно связана с Господом Кришной. Кришна явился в Лунной династии, и Его называют Кришначандра – Кришна-Луна, очаровывающий ум и привлекающий Своих преданных. Жаркими летними ночами, когда полная луна омывает землю серебристым сиянием, приятно выйти из дома и искупаться в ее прохладных лучах. Когда мы смотрим на Луну, мы чувствуем, как уходят все незначительные тревоги прошедшего дня: освободившийся ум способен созерцать тайны вселенной и наше маленькое место в ней.

Да, Кришна-Луна привлекает нас и расширяет наше видение так, чтобы мы меньше сосредотачивались на мирских делах, а больше на Боге. Попробуйте смотреть на плывущую по ночному небу Луну. Аюрведа рекомендует такую медитацию. Созерцание Луны может побудить вас к молитве, как это, возможно, случилось с преданным, написавшим следующие строки:

«О Говинда, Господь моей жизни, Ты – Луна Гокулы, обитель трансцендентного блаженства и возлюбленный _гопи_. Пожалуйста, брось на меня Свой взгляд. О мой Господь, лучезарный, как Луна, Ты – океан милости, и потому я молю о капле этой милости – о сокровище служения Твоим лотосным стопам. Даже слушание о Твоей славе в высшей степени благоприятно. Оно дарует слушающему трансцендентное блаженство и исполняет все желания» («Прартхана», Песнь 5, стихи 1-2).

Растущая и убывающая Луна напоминает о духовном измерении бытия, о душе. Хотя кажется, что Луна убывает, а затем снова прибывает, это лишь внешние изменения. В действительности, она остается той же самой. Подобно этому мы, вечные души, всегда остаемся неизменными. С течением времени могут измениться наши тела, но мы, обладатели этих тел, остаемся прежними, кем бы мы ни были. Даже смерть не может коснуться души. Наша духовная сущность остается нетронутой.

Однажды я пережил опыт, подтверждающий эту истину. Неожиданно умер мой близкий друг, и эта новость настигла меня в Сараево. Чтобы почтить его память и поддержать его в дальнейшем путешествии, я собрал преданных – мы пели святое имя. Мы украсили его фотографию гирляндой, и в конце этого наполненного слезами вечера я снял ее и, согласно древней традиции, бросил с моста в ледяной поток. Стояла ясная холодная зимняя ночь – слезы тут же замерзали на щеках. Я смотрел, как вода уносит гирлянду вдаль. Погруженный в печаль, я вспомнил строки из песни:

«Позабыв Тебя, я скитаюсь по ужасной материальной жизни, привязанный к чувственным наслаждениям. Тело и ум мои разбиты, и в них нет ни капли духовного знания. Со мной лишь боль и страдания, и разве не похож я на мертвеца?» («Прартхана», Песнь 5, стих 3).

Пока эта песня звучала в моем уме, неожиданно темнота рассеялась: над городскими небоскребами взошла Луна, залив все вокруг своим сиянием. Поток уносил гирлянду друга по направлению к Луне, и, казалось, она сказала мне: «Не горюй. Все по своей сути вечны». И тогда я вспомнил успокаивающие слова Кришны из «Гиты»: «Никогда не было так, чтобы не существовал Я или ты, или все остальные, а потому не скорби о временном теле».

В изумлении я смотрел на Луну. Неужели она, всегда молчаливая, сейчас заговорила со мной голосом моего Господа? Таинственная Луна продолжала: «Сегодня я приведу к тебе одного человека. Не бойся».

Луна не произносила слов. Нет, она говорила на особом языке интуиции. Я перестал плакать и стал с удивлением ждать, что же случится дальше.

Той ночью я увидел во сне своего друга, он сидел на стуле рядом с моей кроватью. Он сказал, что пришел, чтобы развеять мою печаль. Вокруг него разливалось золотисто-зеленое сияние. Эмоции переполнили меня. Я спросил, как он теперь чувствует себя, освободившись от тела, и где он находится.

Я стал задавать ему вопрос за вопросом, сейчас я не могу вспомнить их все. Друг ответил на некоторые из них, затем остановился. «Не беспокойся обо мне. Я, как Луна, существую вечно. Рождение и смерть не влияют на меня. Все мы – частички Господа Кришначандры, Господа, который всегда существует и никогда не исчезает. Сейчас ты не сможешь понять, где я нахожусь или как я могу быть здесь с тобой. Все это удивительно. Даже мне понадобилось приложить немало усилий, чтобы понять, как это происходит, - настолько это отличается от того, что я представлял себе».

Затем он исчез, словно растаял. Осталось много загадок, но я почувствовал успокоение.

В мире гораздо больше чудес, чем мы можем себе представить. В некотором смысле все мы являемся детьми Луны – детьми, пришедшими из другого мира. Большинство из нас позабыли о том мире и о том, что мы прибыли сюда с билетом в оба конца. Первый билет, приведший нас сюда, - это билет слез печали, а второй, что вернет нас обратно, – билет слез счастья, слез горячего желания и тоски по Господу Кришначандре, чье лицо превосходит красотой полную Луну и лотосы, распускающиеся под ее умиротворяющими лучами. Сияние самой прекрасной обители Кришначандры проходит сквозь Луну и привлекает к Нему наши умы, подобные _чакорам_, легендарным птицам, утоляющим голод и жажду лунным светом. Прислушайтесь к Его голосу в следующий раз, когда увидите, как Он плывет по ночному небу.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Чувство разлуки с Кришной: «Шри Шикшаштака», стих 7*

_Шунйайитам джагат сарвам говинда-вирахена ме_

О Говинда! Каждый миг в разлуке с Тобой кажется мне вечностью. Слезы потоками дождя льются из моих глаз, без Тебя весь мир кажется мне пустым.

*Вдохновения*
Преданным Кришны весь мир кажется пустым без их возлюбленного Господа. Для любящей души ничто не может заменить ее любимого – никакой другой человек, никакие забавы или материальные объекты. Без Кришны мир подобен детской комнате, заваленной бессмысленными игрушками, в которых нет ни капли очарования. Преданному нужен только Кришна.

И оттого  что желание встретиться с Кришной переполняет преданных, из их глаз текут слезы. Слезы бывают двух типов: горячие, вызванные гневом, и прохладные, от счастья, но слезы преданных, плачущих по своему Господу, - совсем иные. Эти слезы обладают особой силой, поскольку способны смыть с глаз все загрязнение, мешающее им увидеть Кришну. Эти слезы так очищают глаза преданных, что они могут видеть Кришну постоянно.

Но что же нам делать с удивительным стихом Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, который Он произнес во время высочайшего экстаза? Будем ли мы вечно закрывать свои уши и сердца от этого важнейшего послания – в страхе, что сами мы никогда не станем способны испытать такую глубокую тоску? 

И хотя, конечно, будет ошибкой имитировать возвышенное состояние сознания Кришны, все же, несомненно, благоприятно жаждать наступления того дня, когда мы также войдем в настроение разлуки с Кришной. Когда мы ощущаем разлуку в этом мире, мы испытываем лишь жалкие страдания. Мы чувствуем себя брошенными, несчастными, подавленными. Но если мы сможем ощутить разлуку с Кришной, эта разлука погрузит нас в величайший экстаз. Каким образом? Если мы будем думать о Кришне, Он будет рядом с нами. Мысли о Кришне неотличны от него Самого. Если мы сможем всем своим существом думать _только_ о Кришне, тогда Кришна не будет отходить от нас ни на шаг. Подлинное чувство разлуки с Ним и стремление исключительно к общению с Ним– всё это признаки интенсивных размышлений о Господе.

В “Падьявали ” Шрила Рупа Госвами цитирует такой стих: «Если бы мне пришлось выбирать между встречей с Кришной и разлукой с Ним, я выбрал бы разлуку, потому что когда я с Кришной, я вижу только одного Кришну, но  когда я разлучен с Кришной, то вижу, как Кришна идет ко мне со всех уголков вселенной».

Если, находясь в этом мире, мы сможем по-настоящему понять, что сейчас мы разлучены с Кришной, мы не будем самодовольно взирать на свою жизнь. Но, стоит нам начать осознавать это чувство разлуки при повторении Харе Кришна, как мы ощутим острую необходимость восстановить утраченные отношения с Ним.

В 1969 году Шрила Прабхупада наставлял преданных молитвенно взывать к Кришне во время повторения Харе Кришна: “Итак, мы обращаемся: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна: ”О энергия Господа, о Господь, пожалуйста, примите меня”. Ничего другого. ”Пожалуйста, примите меня”. У нас нет другой молитвы. ”Пожалуйста, примите меня”. Господь Чайтанья учил, что мы должны просто плакать. Мы молим, чтобы Кришна принял нас. Ничего другого. Эти звуки – плач, обращенный к Верховному Господу. Мы просим Его: “Пожалуйста, прими меня. Пожалуйста, прими меня”.

Говорится, что разлука – это лучшее состояние для _бхаджана_. Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал: « Настоящая встреча с Кришной может произойти лишь тогда, когда в человеке пробуждается чувство разлуки с Ним. Именно этому учил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху» («Ч.-ч.», Ади, 4.108, комм.).

Многие из вас знают, насколько трудно заставить ум думать о чем-то определенном. Не менее трудно заставить себя испытывать желаемые эмоции. Если мы не чувствуем разлуку с Кришной и при этом думаем, что у нас все в порядке, или остаемся обеспокоенными своими материальными проблемами, - одним словом, не тоскуем по Кришне, - мы должны знать, что на самом деле с нами что-то не так. Шри Кришна - источник всей жизни и счастья. Почему же мы не стремимся к Нему? Даже дерево испытывает жажду, когда нет дождя, и животное чувствует голод, когда нет пищи. Разве Господь не важнее для души, чем пища и вода, поддерживающие грубое тело? 

И все же на горизонте видна надежда. Исполненные духовного опыта слова великих ачарьев текут сладким потоком, чтобы освежить наши уставшие сердца и пробудить в нас чувство преданности. Давайте же внимательно послушаем, о чем Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур молит в своей песне “Кабе ха’бе боло”:

1. Скажи мне, как скоро настанет тот день, когда я перестану совершать оскорбления и по милости божественных сил в моем сердце появится вкус к чистому Святому Имени.

2. Когда я буду считать себя ниже травы, когда воспитаю в своем сердце терпение, когда научусь оказывать почтение другим и не буду требовать почтения к себе? Ведь только тогда я смогу узнать вкус чистого нектара святого имени.

3. Я не хочу ничего, что приносит наслаждение телу, — ни богатства, ни последователей, ни прекрасных женщин, воспетых в мирских поэмах. О Гаурахари, прошу Тебя, позволь мне жизнь за жизнью быть бескорыстно преданным Тебе и служить Твоим лотосным стопам.

4. Когда же при повторении имени Кришны я побледнею и затрепещу от духовного экстаза? Когда волосы на моем теле поднимутся, голос сорвется от волнения, по телу пробежит дрожь, а из глаз польются нескончаемые потоки слез?

5. Когда же я помчусь по берегу Ганги в Навадвипе, искренне взывая: «О Гаура! О Нитьянанда!» Когда же начну я петь и танцевать, как безумный, не замечая ничего вокруг?

6. Когда же Нитьянанда Прабху явит мне Свою милость и избавит от мирских иллюзий? Когда же Он даст мне приют у Своих лотосных стоп и впустит на рынок святого имени?

7. Я буду покупать и воровать нектар имени Хари и, опьянев от нектара _нама-расы_, замру в оцепенении. Коснувшись стоп великих душ, способных наслаждаться этой _расой_, я утону в океане нектара святого имени.

8. Когда же во мне проснется сострадание ко всем падшим душам? Когда же Бхактивинода забудет о своем собственном счастье и с кротким сердцем пойдет по свету, смиренно моля каждого исполнить божественную волю Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху?


Однажды я признался одному преданному, насколько черство мое сердце: ”Я никогда не испытывал ни малейшей тоски по Кришне. Наоборот, я вполне доволен своей сегодняшней жизнью. Посоветуй, как мне войти в мир духовных эмоций?” Его ответ удивил меня: ”Если ты не можешь тосковать по Кришне, тогда желай, чтобы пришел тот день, когда это станет возможным. Если ты не можешь желать прихода этого дня, тогда желай, чтобы настал тот день, когда тебе захочется, чтобы пришел тот день, когда ты будешь тосковать по Кришне”. Он продолжал эту цепочку, пока я не понял: начни хоть откуда-нибудь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шачинандана Свами "КАРАНДАШ"



статья Шрилы Шачинанданы Свами.

Пять уроков полученных от обычного карандаша.

Сегодня, гуляя по острову Малый Лошинь, я почувствовал, как мое
сознание устремилось, преодолев полосу голубого моря, к сверкающему
вдали острову. Возвратившись, оно принесло с собой историю - историю о
духовных наставлениях. Неисповедимы пути вдохновения.
Вот и сама история:

Возвратившийся из своего путешествия в Джаганнатха Пури Мохан стал
совсем другим человеком. Те, кто никогда раньше не встречался с ним,
поражались его характеру, но те, кто знал его до этого, относились к
нему подозрительно. Откуда у Мохана взялся этот чистый ум и почему он
вдруг стал таким счастливым? Казалось бы, нет никакого повода, потому
что в то время, как Мохан направлялся в Пури, его духовный учитель,
Гурудев, оставил тело.

Мохан стал учеником Гурудева в то время, когда они оба находились в
Гималаях возле Девапраяга. Наука давалась ему нелегко, да и слишком он
был занят своими полями и двумя коровами, чтобы тратить много времени
на духовную практику. Но все же он проявлял глубокий интерес к
духовной традиции своих предков, поэтому продолжал время от времени
приходить к своему Гурудеву, чтобы перенимать у него духовное знание.

Затем две беды обрушилось на голову Мохана. Сначала его жена умерла от
туберкулеза, а затем однажды тигр загрыз двух его коров, которые были
беспомощны, как дети, которых у супружеской пары не было. Мохан был
убит горем от того, что так много потерял в один год.

Затем Гурудев попросил сопровождать его во время путешествия в Пури.
Приглашая Мохана в это путешествие, Гурудев пристально посмотрел в его
глаза и загадочно промолвил: <<В Пури есть океан. Я чувствую, что
приплывет мой корабль и отвезет меня назад, туда, откуда я пришел>>.

Мохан не понял значения этих слов. Он знал, что Гурудев родился в
Южной Индии, но зачем ему возвращаться из Пури в Южную Индию на
корабле? Можно было найти более удобный способ.

Пока они шли в Пури, Гурудев от случая к случаю упоминал о корабле,
который заберет его в то место, где он родился, а Мохан продолжал
думать, что, возможно, Гурудев поймет, что путешествовать поездом
удобнее. Но он не говорил об этом своему учителю; он считал, что не
его это дело вмешиваться в планы своего гуру, к тому же, он не хотел
быть непочтительным.

Когда они, в конце концов, достигли Пури, старый учитель показал
Мохану множество святых мест, но самое большое впечатление произвел на
него храм Джаганнатха, дом Господа вселенной. Они всегда заходили в
дом Господа через восточные, львиные, ворота.

Спустя две недели после их приезда Гурудев заразился лихорадкой,
которая разрушила его старое тело. Именно тогда Мохан наконец-то
понял, что пытался сказать ему Гурудев. На следующий день после Ратха-
ятры Гурудев подозвал Мохана к себе. Его блестящие от лихорадки глаза
были наполнены радостью, когда он заговорил дрожащим голосом: << Сын
мой, корабль прибыл. Пой имена Господа, которые поднимут ветер, чтобы
унести меня в мой вечный дом>>. Затем Гурудев сам с любовью произнес
<<Хе Гопал!>>, и отступающая волна понесла его обратно в духовный мир.

Мохан помог отнести тело своего духовного учителя в Сварга-двару, где
его кремировали и развеяли прах над священным океаном. Затем он
вернулся в свою родную деревню возле Девапраяга.

До людей дошла новость об уходе Гурудева, поэтому они зародились
подозрения относительно причины радости Мохана. В один год Мохан
потерял свою жену, двух коров и своего гуру. Он потерял дом; земля,
которую он обрабатывал, ему не принадлежала, он мог платить за ее
аренду только деньгами, вырученными от продажи молока, которые давали
его коровы.

Поползли разные слухи. Но самый худший состоял в том, что Мохана
обвиняли в отравлении своего гуру, чтобы завладеть его деньгами.
Однажды два крестьянина преградили дорогу Мохану: <<Ты нам кое-чего не
сказал. Община послала нас, чтобы мы выяснили, как ты можешь быть
счастливым, пережив столько тяжелых потерь>>.

Мохан почувствовал благодарность за представившуюся возможность
поговорить о том, что его вдохновляет. Его жизнь изменилась после
того, как Гурудев преподал ему урок за неделю до своего ухода. На
самом деле, Гурудев дал ему больше, чем устные наставления - он дал
ему карандаш.

Солнце клонилось к закату, и стало холодать. Мохан пригласил двух
жителей деревни к себе в дом. Неуверенно, они последовали за ним в его
хижину, и он предложил им сесть у огня. Затем он начал свой рассказ.

<< Пожалуйста, слушайте внимательно то, чему научил меня Гурудев. Это
изменило мою жизнь. Я благодарен вам за то, что вы позволили мне
рассказать об этом. После того, как вы послушаете и поразмыслите над
тем, что я собираюсь вам рассказать, объясните это и другим жителям
деревни. Этот подаренный мне карандаш может изменить жизнь каждого.

Гурудев еще в самом начале наших с ним взаимоотношений заметил, что
учеба дается мне нелегко. Хотя Господь забрал у меня все, я оставался
привязанным к моим материальным планам. Только когда Гурудев пригласил
меня сопровождать его до Пури, где, как он сказал, его ждал корабль, я
решился покинуть деревню и испытать какие-то новые впечатления. Я
чувствовал, что ему в его путешествии нужна будет помощь, и, так как у
меня здесь ничего не оставалось, я подумал: <<А почему бы мне не
понести его сумку?>>.

Но в Пури его сразила болезнь. Он готовился к своему <<путешествию на
корабле>> домой. Незадолго до его смерти он дал мне конверт и сказал:
<<Открой его только после того, как я взойду на корабль

После его смерти я открыл конверт и обнаружил в нем карандаш и
написанное рукой послание. Я прочитаю его вам. Гурудев написал его
своей собственной рукой : <<Мой дорогой ученик, Мне кажется, что
аналогия лучше всего объяснит, что тебе нужно в жизни. Ты не был самым
способным из моих учеников, но у тебя доброе сердце, и я чувствую, что
ты научишься тому, чему должен научиться, если хорошо поразмыслишь об
этом карандаше.

Карандаш учит нас иногда останавливаться, чтобы заточить инструменты:
наши ум, тело и дух. Как необходимо подтачивать карандаш, так и нам
необходимо обтачивать себя при помощи духовной практики. Только в этом
случае мы сможем стать достаточно заостренными, чтобы отдавать Господу
все свое внимание.

Второй урок: Не бойтесь быть самими собой. Научитесь делать с радостью
свой собственный вклад в жизнь. Каждый карандаш должен начертить свою
собственную линию. Эта линия превратится в слова - особые слова - а
эти слова образуют уникальную миссию, пишут вашу собственную историю
жизни. Не бойтесь чертить свою собственную линию, проживайте свою
собственную жизнь.

Третье: Карандаш учит тому, что то, что есть внутри гораздо важнее
того, что мы видим снаружи, другими словами, душа более важна, чем
тело. Когда у нас есть карандаш, то мы ценим графит, который находится
в средине, больше, чем мертвое дерево, которое его окружает. Никогда
не забывайте, что вы - вечная душа, находящаяся во временном теле,
подобно графиту и сообщению, которое он может написать, находятся
внутри дерева.
Четвертое: Когда бы вы ни совершили ошибку, немедленно ее исправляйте.
У каждого хорошего карандаша, а этот не является исключением, на конце
есть резинка. Когда бы вы ни совершили ошибку одним концом карандаша,
немедленно стирайте ее другим. Научитесь у карандаша тому, что нет
ничего позорного в том, чтобы исправлять ошибки. Наоборот, исправление
ошибок - это ваша обязанность. И это следует делать, как только вы ее
заметите. Если честно, то исправление ошибок - это не только
обязанность, но и честь.

Пятое: Вы можете совершать в жизни великие дела, но никогда не
забывайте о руке, ведущей вас. Подобно тому, как карандаш никогда не
испытывает гордости, считая себя творцом книги, мы должны всегда
отдавать должное Богу и стремиться стать Его послушными, старательными
инструментами, предаваясь Его воле.

Мой дорогой ученик, каждый день думай о моем подарке - о пяти уроках
карандаша. Если ты будешь применять эти наставления, то тебе
постепенно откроется мудрость. В конечном итоге, тебе откроются еще
более великие знания, чем те, которые дал карандаш. И в тот день тебе,
возможно, захочется подарить карандаш другому духовному ученику, не
очень способному, но обладающему добрым сердцем.
Твой вечный доброжелатель,
Джаганнатха-нандана-Свами, известный тебе как Гурудев>>.

Мохан оторвался от листочка бумаги, на котором Гурудев написал это
простое послание. <<Теперь вы знаете, почему я так счастлив - сказал он
голосом, который дрожал от охвативших его эмоций - Я практикую
наставления Гурудева и каждый день открываю что-то новое. Если у
жителей деревни будут вопросы, я рад буду на них ответить>>.
С того дня каждый день несколько жителей деревни приходили в дом
Мохана и просили у него духовного совета. Так или иначе, ему удавалось
давать им ответы, основываясь на реализованном знании. Он взял за
правило подтачивать свои инструменты - тело, ум и дух, регулярно
воспевая святые имена Господа и читая священные книги. Но простые
уроки карандаша творили чудеса с жителями деревни.

Вскоре один из горцев записал эти пять уроков, показал свою работу
Мохану и попросил его сделать все необходимые исправления. Во время
своего следующего визита в Хардвар, этот человек попросил своего
друга, который был владельцем небольшого печатного магазинчика,
напечатать их

В этих пяти уроках содержится совершенная мудрость древней Ведической
культуры, изложенная в том виде, в котором ее легко применить и
которая дает немедленный результат. Поэтому эти замечательные листочки
бумаги копировались и перекопировались, а те, кто применял то, что в
них написано, обнаруживали, как их жизни чудесным образом
возвышались.
Вот эти пять уроков карандаша:

* Урок 1: Регулярно восстанавливайтесь - физически, умственно и
духовно. Живите в саттве.

* Урок 2: Узнайте и выполняйте вашу уникальную миссию и цель. Живите в
соответствии с дхармой.

* Урок 3: Никогда не теряйте связь с самым глубоким <<я>>, с душой.
Живите в атме.

* Урок 4: Прислушивайтесь к своей совести и исправляйте ошибки. Не
теряйте высшей связи, которой правит параматма.

* Урок 5: Развивайте свою любовь к Богу. Живите в бхакти.
Эпилог

Мой духовный учитель, Шрила Прабхупада, подарил мне <<карандаш>> -
простые наставления, которые помогли мне изменить мою жизнь. За три
года до его ухода, он позвал меня в свою комнату, дав возможность чем-
то ему служить. В тот момент он сказал мне: <<Ты должен стать хорошим
учеником, хорошим учителем, слугой, который помогает другим в их
духовном развитии, и ты должен стать самостоятельным в своей духовной
жизни - полностью зависимым от Кришны>>.

Я молю о том, что бы эти наставления вечно руководили моей жизнью.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Сияющий путь предания*

Между нами и Кришной высится гора нашего ложного эго. К счастью, есть одна тропа, по которой мы сможем пройти через эту гору, и Господь Чайтанья пришел, чтобы открыть нам этот путь - сияющий путь предания. Пусть же каждый из нас найдет начало этой тропы и с огромным энтузиазмом пойдет по ней. Каждый пройденный шаг на этом пути приносит воодушевление.

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал: "Те, кто сознает Кришну, не беспомощны. Они знают: "надо мною есть Кришна", и _шаранагати_, предание, означает твердую веру в то, что Кришна защитит меня. Я служу Кришне, и потому Кришна даст мне защиту" (Нью-Йорк, 23 ноября 1966 г.).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Веды и любовь

Понятие любви в ведической культуре* 

Интервью с Его Святейшеством Шрилой Шачинанданой Свами Махараджем
 

*Вопрос:*  Какой смысл вкладывают Веды в понятие любовь? Что такое любовь с точки зрения ведической культуры?

*Ответ*: По словам Вед, в сердце каждого человека течет бурный поток, поток любви. Если его течение не встречает препятствий, человек чувствует воодушевление, силы, душевный подъем. Но если этот поток наталкивается на препятствие, человек будет чувствовать неудовлетворение, при этом неважно, чем он занят, что делает. Он может даже заболеть. Поток любви, текущий через наше сердце, — это поток бескорыстной любви. Изначально он направлен в сторону Бога, и Бог общается с нами с помощью этого потока любви. Так образуется круговорот любви: мы направляем нашу любовь на Бога, а Бог в свою очередь отвечает нам Своей любовью. Такой взаимообмен приносит человеку наивысший покой, блаженство и силу. Можно привести пример реки и дамбы. Когда река наталкивается на дамбу, она выходит из берегов, затапливает все вокруг (хотя эти воды уже не имеют той силы, что несла в себе река).

Так и в нашем сердце, когда поток любви не может течь свободно, эти воды, разделенные на множество мелких ручейков, текут в разные стороны. Например, те воды, что текут к деньгам, превращаются в жадность. Те воды, что текут к противоположному полу, превращаются в похоть. А те воды, что текут к обездоленным, к тем, кто нуждается в нашей помощи, — такие воды превращаются в сострадание. Главным препятствием для потока любви является наше ложное понимание своего «я»; именно это мешает потоку любви устремляться к истинному объекту любви со всей своей изначальной силой. Ложное эго останавливает поток любви, и это то, что происходит с нами сегодня. Маленькие ручейки ложной любви не могут принести покой душе.


*Вопрос*: Вы сказали «ложное эго». Не могли бы Вы подробнее остановиться на этом, объяснить, что это такое?

*Ответ*: В ведической философии для обозначения ложного эго употребляется санскритский термин _аханкара. Ахан_ значит «я», а _кара_ — «действующий». Это своего рода инструмент для обозначения и утверждения нашей идентичности. Мы словно надеваем различные маски на наше изначальное, подлинное «я». Опознать ложное эго можно по одному главному признаку: какую бы маску оно ни надевало, у него всегда будет качество, противоположное настоящей любви, — корысть. Корысть, словно спрут, опутывает наше подлинное «я», мешая проявиться подлинной личности. Наше подлинное «я» сковано материальным разумом и телом. И тот человек, который развил в себе подлинную личность, больше не нуждается в масках. Он не гордится тем, что стал, к примеру, ученым, или врачом, или кем-либо еще — как много у нас ролей! Когда маски спадают с нашего «я», когда уходит ложь, лишь тогда подлинная личность предстает в своем изначальном облике. Веды указывают, что подлинное «я» по природе своей — блаженная душа, возлюбленная служанка Кришны (Бога).

Для тех, кто желает почувствовать на своем опыте разницу между подлинной личностью и ложным эго, я предлагаю поставить небольшой эксперимент. Выберете один день и просто понаблюдайте за своими мыслями, которые, словно поезда, то прибывают, то убывают с вокзала нашего ума. Услышьте голос своих мыслей: «О, сегодня я встретил этого человека… Как его звали… Владимир… Рустам… О, я выглядел глупцом… Забыл его имя…» Затем голос говорит по-другому: «Слушай, а ведь ты должен был позвонить своему другу… Выйди из машины… Ах, сейчас я не могу выйти из машины…» В нашей голове роятся голоса. Это не что иное, как проявления различных масок ложного эго. Итак, наблюдайте, слушайте эти голоса в своем сознании, а затем просто откиньтесь назад и… ничего не делайте. Не реагируйте на них. Через какое-то время вы увидите, поймете, что ничего не имеете общего с этими ролями. Вы — вечное существо, душа, а маски просто затмевают вашу подлинную духовную природу.


*Вопрос:* Мы видим, что в материальном мире тоже есть любовь. Возникает вопрос: каким образом и насколько эти маски препятствуют потоку любви? Как это происходит?

*Ответ:* Поток любви, настоящий поток любви, не так просто ощутить. Говоря о потоке любви, мы имеем в виду наивысшее проявление любви, любви к Богу, — опыт блаженства в отношениях с Богом. Этот опыт недоступен для тех, кто принимает прибежище в других видах любви. Любая другая любовь окрашена в цвет корысти, в той или иной степени. Этот цвет — и есть маска ложного эго. В этом мире лишь один вид любви наиболее близок любви к Богу — это любовь матери к своему ребенку. Мать, обнимающая своего только что родившегося младенца, — какую необыкновенную любовь она испытывает! Она тут же забывает обо всех муках, которые ей пришлось претерпеть во время родов. Она даже может сказать: «Нам нужен еще один ребенок, чтобы первенцу было с кем играть». Мать преодолевает столько трудностей, но она готова отдать жизнь за своего ребенка. Если счастье матери увеличить в тысячу раз, у нас будет пример блаженства, которое испытывают обитатели высших планет нашей вселенной. Увеличенное в миллионы раз, такое блаженство откроет для нас просторы счастья, испытываемого освобожденной душой. Но даже это счастье может увеличиться в бесконечное число раз, и здесь душу ожидает наивысшее состояние — любовь к Богу. Это состояние сложно описывать, но каждый из нас стремится именно к такой любви, жаждет испытать ничем не обусловленную любовь.

*
Вопрос:* Возвышенная любовь к Богу: является ли она уделом избранных или, может быть, она достижима и для простых смертных? Есть ли способ обрести такую любовь?

*Ответ:*  Да, такой способ есть. В Ведах это называется «самоосознанием». Мы на самом деле все достойны такой любви. Как я говорил в начале, эта любовь излечивает нас целиком: наш ум, рассудок, тело. В зависимости от того, насколько мы продвинулись по пути самоосознания, мы будем способны испытывать эту любовь. Да, редки те, кто достиг вершин любви к Богу, но миллионы тех, кто занимается духовной практикой, испытывают, ощущают хотя бы толику этой любви. Этот опыт любви позволяет им забыть о тщетных попытках обрести счастье в богатствах и утехах этого мира. Любовь — великая сила, даже материальные проявления любви обладают неимоверной силой. Мне вспоминаются слова великого индийского психолога прошлого, Ягьявалки. Он говорил, что у человека есть всего лишь две потребности: любить и быть любимым. В наше время есть немало случаев, иллюстрирующих это утверждение.

Есть история про одного мальчика, которого жестоко избили родители. Это было где-то в Бразилии. От этих побоев практически все органы его тела перестали функционировать. Его привезли в больницу, там он просто лежал на кушетке, не говоря ни слова, не слыша ничего, беспомощный. Он был практически при смерти. Одна сердобольная нянечка приходила каждый день и просто шептала ему на ухо: «Я люблю тебя». Доктор, заметив это, сказал нянечке: «Это хорошо, что ты так делаешь, но мальчик оглох, он не слышит тебя». Но нянечка продолжала приходить к этому мальчику, говоря ему каждый день: «Я люблю тебя». И через три недели мальчик сделал свое первое движение рукой. А через четыре недели улыбнулся. Через пять недель он заговорил, и через два месяца он уже выписывался из больницы. И это — всего лишь ручейки любви! Духовная практика, процесс самоосознания, помогает нам освободиться из-под гнета ложного эго, выйти из-под его контроля. Можно только представить себе, сколько энергии даст нам поток любви, когда спадут все преграды!


*Вопрос:* В других религиозных традициях тоже говорят о любви к Богу. В чем особенности ведического понимания этой любви?

*Ответ:* На мой взгляд, в ведической традиции представлено все разнообразие возможностей для выражения нашей любви к Богу. Думаю, многое из этого есть и в других традициях. Согласно Ведам, Бог на первых шагах познается в виде Силы, в Своем безличном облике. Затем Бог познается в образе Сверхдуши в нашем сердце. И наивысшей ступенью познания является постижение Бога как личности. Эти три концепции можно понять на примере горы. Издалека гора кажется просто темной массой. Подойдя ближе, можно разглядеть деревья. Но, взобравшись на гору, мы видим водопады, тропинки, лесных животных и прочих обитателей этой горы. Веды предлагают человеку взглянуть на Бога с разных точек зрения, принять Его во всем Его многообразии. И высшим аспектом Бога Веды называют тот Его аспект, в котором проявлена способность Бога обмениваться с нами, людьми, высочайшей любовью. На санскрите эта концепция называется _расо ваи саха_ («Бог есть источник высочайшего блаженства»). Веды указывают на возможность разнообразных отношений, в которых человек может испытать это блаженство, этот вкус. Существуют отношения, где человек чувствует себя слугой Бога. Есть также концепция дружбы с Богом. Далее идет концепция родительских отношений с Богом, когда Бог становится для нас сыном! И наконец, есть возможность вступить с Богом в отношения, которые напоминают отношения возлюбленных. Это лишь краткий обзор возможностей, предоставляемых ведической традицией.

На Западе, в религиозных учениях, известны лишь некоторые из них. Также одно из важнейших положений Вед заключается в том, что Бог может присутствовать в звуке. Ведические мантры практически все состоят из имен Бога, и считается, что Бог лично присутствует в этих звуках. Другой особенностью ведической религиозной традиции является возможность покормить Бога. Эта возможность открыта для всех без исключений. Конечно, одном интервью невозможно перечислить все особенности взаимоотношений с Богом, предлагаемые Ведами. Об этом написаны тома литературы. Но один секрет я могу открыть читателям прямо сейчас. Это секрет духовного «защитного круга». 

Мы знаем, как легко подхватить болезнь, если наша иммунная система ослаблена. Подобным образом, существует духовная иммунная система. Эта система образует своего рода защитный круг. У этого защитного круга две функции: 1) защищать нас от враждебных вторжений извне и 2) наделять нас блаженством изнутри. Есть несколько способов, с помощью которых мы можем как бы очертить вокруг себя этот защитный круг. Одним из них является общение с духовно возвышенными людьми. Такое общение вдохновляет нас, и поток вечной любви освобождается от преград ложного эго.  Повторение святых имен Бога также помогает нам укрепить нашу духовную иммунную систему. Святое имя Бога дарует духовную энергию. В нашем сердце — огромное количество духовной энергии. Поток любви — это и есть духовная энергия, и, когда эта энергия входит в сердце человека, он обретает блаженство.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Мой ретрит в Индии, Карттика-2009: Размышления отшельника*
 

*День 1*

  Сейчас 10 часов вечера. Там, вдалеке, виден впечатляющий купол Шри Мандира, храма Господа вселенной. Мне приходит на ум «Бхаг.» (4.9.42, ком.) «_Дхама_ – это место, где можно сразу почувствовать связь с Верховным Господом».

  Интересно, а как же я ее почувствую?

  Следующее, что я помню, - как сижу перед полной тарелкой _джаганнатха_-_маха-прасада_.

  Во Вриндавана-дхаме мы получаем особую милость Господа через пыль, которой касались Его босые лотосные стопы, а в Джаганнатха Пури – через вкусный _джаганнатха_-_маха-прасад_.

  Это действует – мое глупое сердце расслабляется…

*День 2*

  Сегодня начинается Карттика. После обеда Мадхавананда и Сатьядева повели меня к группе японских преданных, чтобы я обратился к ним с небольшой речью. Мы отмечали начало Дамодара-враты. О, мы пели такой замечательный  _киртан_!

  По пути мы узнали, что одна из этих японских преданных покрасила свое тело черным каджалом. Когда охранники, державшие дубинки, спросили, откуда она, та ответила: «Асам ме» (Я из Асамы).

  Господь Джаганнатха затмил их разум и исполнил ее желание получить Его _даршан_.

*День 3*

  Я сижу перед _бхаджан-кутиром_ Тинкари Бабы, святого, который пятьдесят лет назад повторял здесь каждый день 192 круга _маха-мантры_. Я сижу под тем же самым деревом, и кажется, оно «записало» трансцендентный звук, произнесенный этим _сиддха-пурушей_ (человеком, достигшим совершенства). Я чувствую, как мое повторение _мантры_ наделяется особой силой, и думаю о Вриндаване и происходящих там играх. Благословениями святого даже слепой может увидеть звезды на ночном небе. Я просто черный муравей  на черном камне в безлунную ночь, но Шрила Прабхупада нашел меня и лучом своей милости оживил, позволив идти по сияющему пути сознания Кришны.

  Что еще произойдет с этим удачливым муравьем?

*День 4*

  О, я просто обливаюсь потом…

  В первой половине ночи настолько  жарко, что я просыпаюсь и чувствую, будто лежу в ванне, наполненной пóтом. Даже подушка промокла вся насквозь. Время учиться быть терпеливым… Терпеливым, как дерево.

  Сегодня один преданный из Асамы рассказал, как сразу по приезде в Пури он проснулся посреди ночи из-за воплей кота.  Раздосадованный тем, что его отдых был прерван, он попытался прогнать этого кота, но, к несчастью, так неудачно ударил его, что тот умер.

  С той поры он чувствует, что не должен больше никогда отчитывать или наказывать своих подчиненных. Сейчас он исполняет обязанности лидера большого _ашрама_ в Пури и понимает, что Господь Джаганнатха устроил для него этот урок. Он всегда помнит: «Терпи ошибки других. Не воюй с ними».

  Сила терпеть ошибки других людей, а также любые проблемы, приходит из _бхаджана_.

*День 5*

  О мой Господь, поговори со мной!

  В следующих записях дневника я раскрою вам одно ужасное сомнение, которое периодически возникает в моем уме во время моих ежегодных _джапа-ретритов_. Давайте посмотрим, как я справлюсь с ним на этот раз. Я постараюсь разрешить это мучительное сомнение раз и навсегда. Я надеюсь. По крайней мере, я должен прогнать его. Приглашаю вас стать свидетелями этой битвы. 

  Позавчера оно вернулось с полной силой, угрожая самой жизни, ставя под вопрос все, что я делаю. Мое старое сомнение, которое не оставляет меня в течение множества жизней: 

  «А что, если ты просто придумал все это?

    А может быть, твой Кришна – просто плод твоего воображения?

    Не похож ли ты на человека в пустыне, который взывает о помощи, но в конце концов так и   умирает от жажды?

    Отвечал ли Кришна когда-нибудь тебе?

    Если Он есть, то почему Он не говорит с тобой?»

*День 6*

  Я сижу в саду Тота Гопинатхи совершенно один. Однако где-то там за деревьями я ощущаю присутствие «моего» сомнения.  Меня ждет непростая, сухая полуденная _джапа_. Харе Кришна. Даже собаки и комары переваривают свой обед и спят в это время! «Слышит ли Господь мой зов?» - вот в чем вопрос.

  Неожиданно, словно освежающий бриз, ко мне приходит понимание: Господь слышит те молитвы, которые возносятся в настроении преданности. Просто предайся повторению святых имен. Делай это как служение!

  Вспомни Гададхара Пандита: когда Его спина согнулась под тяжестью старости, Он все же хотел продолжать служение Своему Гопинатхе.  Гопинатха услышал Его желание и просто присел, чтобы и дальше принимать гирлянды от Гададхара.

  Повторение святых имен плюс предание – вот что нужно. Основой для общения с божественным является любовь.  

  Повторяя святые имена, не стремись к собственному «духовному наслаждению». Предайся Ему одному. Откажись даже от тех мотивов, из-за которых ты начал преданное служение.

  Эти размышления придают мне новых сил, в то время как сомнение с недоверчивостью  смотрит на меня.

*День 7* 

  После полудня поле битвы, на котором я сражаюсь с моим сомнением, переместилось к _бхаджан-кутиру_ Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура на песчаных дюнах Чатака-парваты. Девять лет назад здесь, среди обезьян, я совершал _карттика-врату_. Вдруг на дерево слева от меня садится сокол, держа в когтях огромную мертвую мышь.

  На ум приходит стих из «Бхаг.» (3.9.11), который часто цитировал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати: «О мой Господь, Ты столь милостив к Своим преданным, что предстаешь перед ними в той вечной трансцендентной форме, на которую они постоянно медитируют, размышляя о Тебе».

  Да, это верно: Знай, к кому ты обращаешься! Всегда будь сосредоточен на Нем. Ни один мужчина не влюбляется в абстрактную концепцию женщины. Нет, он всегда поглощен какой-то определенной личностью.

  Господь безграничен, Его можно описывать тысячами способов. И чтобы возникла связь, ты должен сосредоточиться на одной из Его форм, которая больше всего привлекает тебя. В противном случае Он останется безмолвным, поскольку не поймет, к кому ты обращаешься, как это было в случае со святым Атри.

*День 8* 

  Сегодня я сижу на берегу океана и повторяю святое имя, а волны накатывают на песок. Они, кажется, говорят: «Кра-вумс-шшууу…» (звук больших коричневых волн). 

  И вдруг, когда я ждал этого меньше всего, я чувствую, как мое сердце смягчается и наполняется любовью к Кришне. Он заговорил со мной на языке чувств: _бхакти_, непосредственный духовный опыт и непривязанность к материи – дары, которые Кришна помещает в сердце повторяющего святое имя. Один такой подарок зачастую говорит больше, чем тысяча слов.

  Эти дары милости также являются ответами Господа – верными знаками того, что Он услышал Своего преданного. Совсем как океанские волны, эти три реализации являются доказательством того, что океан, как и сердце Кришны, движется навстречу нам волнами милости.

*День 9*

  Однажды Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили, говорит ли вообще Господь с преданными, находящимися в этом мире. Он ответил утвердительно, но добавил: «Он будет говорить только с искренними преданными. Он не станет отвечать на глупости». И чтобы усилить значимость своих слов, он процитировал из «Гиты» (10.10): «Тех, кто неустанно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне».

  Но когда я представил эту мысль своему сомнению, оно стало еще агрессивнее (возможно, его боевые припасы были на исходе, и ему пришлось прибегнуть к показной агрессии).

  «Что, Кришна уже говорил с тобой? Никаких ложных надежд!» - потребовало оно.

  Хорошо, что я уже достаточно погрузился в свой _джапа-ретрит_ в Пури. После некоторой борьбы я смог парировать, исходя из собственного небольшого опыта этих нескольких последних дней и опыта других преданных. Поэтому я с уверенностью возразил: «Если ты говоришь с Господом, например, обращаешься к Нему в _джапе_, Он ответит. Но тебе нужно внимательно слушать свое сердце. Он будет говорить с тобой, когда ты будешь повторять святое имя. Вот  что может произойти во время воспевания – то, что можем считать божественными откровениями:

  1.      Твой ум неожиданно привлекается Кришной и появляется огромный вкус.

  2.      Ты неожиданно начинаешь ощущать сладость Кришны или вещей и личностей, связанных с Ним.

  3.      В результате молитв во время воспевания в твоем уме возникает очень ясное понимание, как нужно совершать разные виды служения и поклонения.

  4.      Ты разовьешь стабильность в духовной практике и своем сознании Кришны.

  5.      В течение дня ты будешь помнить о Радхе и Кришне  и Их пленяющих играх.

  6.  Ты увидишь, как улучшаются качества твоего характера, а также твоей духовной жизни.

  7.  В тебе пробудятся твои вечные отношения с Радхой и Кришной, и ты обретешь ясное понимание своего служения в Их мире.

  Это не пустые обещания, но реальный опыт многих преданных, которые серьезно практиковали повторение святого имени и были готовы отдавать свое время и энергию этому высшему методу духовной практики».

  И, конечно, Кришна также говорит непосредственно словами.

  Пока я говорил все это своему сомневающемуся уму, я заметил удивительную вещь: он стал удовлетворенным, сомнение исчезло.

  Как замечательно увидеть, что на самом деле мой ум хочет верить. Быть в сомнениях – так безрадостно.

  Возможно, сомнение вернется, когда я окажусь в менее благоприятных условиях на Западе. Поэтому сейчас я буду повторять святое имя лучше, счастливо идя на необходимые жертвы, чтобы пробить материальный уровень. В следующий раз я отвечу сразу с позиции реализаций – я надеюсь. Или меня «не будет дома» - чтобы сомнение не нашло меня.

*День 10*

  «Не может этого быть!» - слышу я возглас Кишори. Совсем скоро должен быть завтрак, и мы все вбегаем на кухню.

  Кишори показывает нам плотно запечатанную пластиковую коробку. «Муравьи нашли _джаганнатха-маха-прасад_! Они могут забраться куда угодно!» - она в удивлении качает головой.

  Эти муравьи Джаганнатха Пури известны по всему миру за свою способность отыскивать съестные продукты. Они упоминаются  даже в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите». Еда может быть в безопасности, только если она окружена водой (возьмите _тали_, наполните водой, а затем в середину поставьте маленькую чашку с едой, или возьмите стол и поставьте все его четыре ножки в чашки с водой, и еду положите на него). 

  Огромное желание муравьев отыскать пищу, и особенно сладости, помогает им преодолевать все препятствия. Они взбираются по стенам на полки. Они даже карабкаются на потолки, с которых на веревках свисают мешочки с едой, и спускаются по этим веревкам. Они взламывают сейфы, покоряют горы и прыгают с деревьев. Однажды они, несомненно, научатся разным стилям плавания или строить корабли! Желание – лучший учитель.

  Какой прекрасный пример для духовной жизни, пример горячего устремления. Если обычный муравей так жаждет получить несколько крупинок сахара, то как же мы должны хотеть получить Кришну? Это желание можно обрести, изучая жизни великих преданных или посещая Святую Дхаму, наполненную вибрациями Шри Чайтаньи и Его спутников. Они чувствуются в самом воздухе Пури. Прислушайтесь внимательно ночью - вы все еще услышите, как Шри Чайтанья зовет Кришну: «Где Ты, Кришна? Где Ты, о, играющий на флейте?» Только это сильное желание станет мостом, который соединит нас и Бога. И только это желание однажды побудит Господа заговорить с нами. 

*День 11: Чудеса любви*

  «Как изумительно! Ты чувствуешь?»

  Мы с Бхуриджаном прабху останавливаемся на улице. Слева от нас огромная свалка, справа мочится и испражняется корова, а мимо идет курящий индус. Мы вдыхаем воздух, как люди умирающие от холеры, пьют воду Ганги. 

  Мы смеемся и обнимаемся (индус, вероятно, думает, что у нас не все в порядке с головой).  Но вот он снова - ясно ощутимый и абсолютно опьяняющий – изумительный насыщенный аромат, похожий на запах самого изысканного меда. И в нем мы улавливаем тонкий запах множества цветов. Возможно, какая-то божественная личность пришла в Пури на _даршан_ Господа Джаганнатхи и принесла с собой атрибуты для поклонения, включая райские цветы. Очарованные, мы застываем на месте, позабыв, что стоим посреди улицы. Позже, на пути к Тота Гопинатхе, мы ощущаем другой неземной аромат, но больше похожий на цветы жасмина. Словно опьяневшие бабочки, мы парим в нем, но вскоре приходим в себя. Этот аромат предназначен для удовольствия Кришны, так не будем портить подношение!

  До сих пор я чувствовал такие небесные запахи только в окрестностях Гирираджа, но принципы проявления _дхамы_ одинаковы во всех _дхамах_. Сюда приходят множество возвышенных паломников, и Кришна раскрывает Себя этим преданным – здесь больше, чем где бы то ни было еще, в соответствии со степенью их предания. 

  Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что _дхама_ – это место, в котором легко ощутить связь с Кришной.

  Из «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» мы узнаем, как Шри Чайтанья увидел Кришну. Когда Господь исчез, в воздухе остался Его аромат, и Господь Чайтанья побежал за ним. Преданные говорят, что у Кришны есть одна проблема: Он не может исчезнуть полностью. Остается Его аромат…

  В Пури мы, несомненно, можем почувствовать его в _маха-прасаде_ и, возможно, иногда в воздухе. 

*День 12: Чудеса любви, часть 2*

  Я повторял свои круги, сидя на песчаной дюне прямо перед _бхаджан-кутиром_ Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, и спустя некоторое время природа, казалось, расслабилась и решила больше не прятать от меня своих детей. Вскоре и я, и животные стали чувствовать себя очень непринужденно, как часто бывает в святой _дхаме_, когда лесные обитатели слышат и видят воспевающего. Кажется, что они признают и ценят его духовные занятия. Один мангуст патрулировал поблизости, не подпуская змей. Лягушки то и дело прыгали рядом с моими коленями. Маленькие обезьяны с шумом решали тысячи проблем своей семейной жизни. Соколы, кукушки, орлы и вороны приземлялись и вновь взлетали; они пели, ворковали и каркали. Все мирно с одобрением посматривали на меня: «Хорошо, что ты повторяешь святое имя». А бабочки танцевали в лучах солнца. 

  Неожиданно я увидел внимательный взгляд немигающих глаз на черном лице, а затем – серебристо-белый мех за кустом. Каково же было мое удивление, когда этот зверь вышел вперед, оказавшись выше человеческого роста: обезьяна-Хануман! Потом он повернулся к другим еще семи или восьми огромным обезьянам с чрезвычайно длинными хвостами и приказал продолжать путь. Но я увидел его еще раз.

  Спустя час сосредоточенного воспевания я открыл глаза и увидел этого величавого вожака прямо рядом с собой. Он сидел, оперевшись на стену _бхаджан-кутира_, и слушал мою _джапу_. На этот раз я остановился и посмотрел прямо ему в глаза. Он был совершенно спокоен и взглянул на меня. И я сразу подумал: «Ты – не обезьяна». И он будто ответил телепатически: «И ты не человек. Все мы - слуги Господа Джаганнатхи, в животном или человеческом теле». Затем он встал и прыгнул на шесть метров к большому дереву и исчез.

  Во время пребывания на Радха-Кунде я видел коров, приходивших на утреннее _арати_, черепаху, которая регулярно приползала в храм на завтрак, и собаку, которая пела (или выла) вечернее _арати_. Все они - слуги Божественной Четы, гармонично связанные с ней своим служением. 

  «Я поклоняюсь траве Вриндавана, лианам, насекомым, червям, коровам, быкам, павлинам и всем остальным его жителям. Такой удачи не имеют даже Брахма и Уддхава, и потому они всегда желают занять такое же положение, как эти обитатели Вриндавана, которые так дороги Мукунде, ведь они помогают Ему в Его играх» (Враджа-виласа-става).

  Я пишу эти строки, и один разноцветный жучок передвигается вместе с моей ручкой по странице, как бы желая сказать: «Рай на земле возможен – в служении Господу».

*День 13: Чудеса любви, часть 3 – Ответ Господа на молитву*

  Сегодня я повторял _джапу_ в храме Тота Гопинатхи. Передо мной было растение _туласи_, а в десяти метрах или в нескольких жизнях от меня находилось прекрасное божество Гопинатхи. Но, несмотря на такую божественную атмосферу, мое повторение было механическим и лишенным чувства. Неожиданно я услышал позади себя голос: «Невозможно повторять святые имена умом или телом. Это можно делать только на уровне _бхакти_, которая живет в сердце, если ты получил ее. Не ищи _бхакти_ в голове – ищи в своем сердце». Я обернулся и увидел _санньяси_ из Бенгалии, который читает лекции бенгальским паломникам. Он стар, худощав, смиренен и учен. Он улыбнулся и сказал: «Я подумал, что тебе нужно услышать это. Почему бы тебе не молить Гопинатху о даре святого имени с любовью?» 

  Хорошая мысль… И вот моя молитва о том, чтобы  мое сердце ожило:

  «Какое бы рождение я не получил из-за грехов своей прежней мирской деятельности, я молю о том, чтобы жизнь за жизнью я мог петь и повторять Твои святые имена. Это мое единственное настоящее желание, о Господь, и я подношу его Твоим лотосным стопам, чтобы немотивированная преданность Тебе могла постоянно пробуждать в моем сердце такую привязанность, какую я сейчас имею к мирской деятельности. Я прошу о том, чтобы в нем развилась такая же сильная привязанность к Твоим божественным стопам. Я молю о том, чтобы моя любовь к Тебе оставалась непоколебимой в страданиях и в радостях и чтобы день за днем она увеличивалась благодаря силе и могуществу святого имени». 

  Ответ на эту молитву пришел быстрее, чем я ожидал, и совершенно неожиданным образом. Один из _пуджари_ Господа Джаганнатхи пришел этим вечером в нашу гостиницу и предложил мне редкие шелковые одежды, с вытканными на них бесценными стихами «Гита-Говинды». Каждый вечер Господь одевается в эти удивительные стихи. Они выражают высочайший уровень любви между Ним и Его ближайшими преданными. Без этих стихов Он не может уснуть. Теперь я могу завязывать эту ткань, как шарф, который поможет мне спуститься с уровня ума в сердце.

*День 14: Чудеса любви, часть 4*

  «О, как же я хочу повторять Твое имя с преданностью!»

  «Тогда пой _нама-киртан_!»

  Каждое утро по пути в храм Гопинатхи вы можете увидеть и услышать его: Васудеву, сумасшедшего, как его здесь знают и почитают. 

  Он небольшого роста со взъерошенными волосами, одетый в старую поношенную одежду, и с длинным посохом с колокольчиком на конце, которым он отзванивает ритм для своих песен: «Хе Мадхава, охе Нила Мадхава, хе Говинда, хе Гопала!»

  Он выглядит, как суфийский нищий – кто знает, может, это он и есть?

  Когда он идет по улице, все, даже быки, уважительно уступают ему дорогу. Его глаза слепы для этого мира, хотя он видит: «Хе Мадхава, охе Нила Мадхава…»

  Я люблю его песню. Она вдохновляет меня найти мою собственную: повторение имени Господа с любовью.

*День 15: После кражи*

  Первое чувство любви к Кришне налетает, словно осенняя буря. Сначала она с огромной силой пригибает дерево к земле и затем срывает с него все листья – и сухие, и зеленые. 

  Так и пение святых имен овладевает тем, кто его повторяет, внушая ему чувство глубокого смирения. Оно распахивает дверь его сердца, заставляя низко склониться. Где находится он, а где Божественная Чета? 

  И тогда все желания устремляются к Кришне. Чувство преданности становится все сильнее и сильнее и, наконец, похищает сердце. Дверь остается широко открытой, иногда поскрипывая рыдающим звуком. 

  Я смотрю на свой алтарь.
Вот они воры – Шри Шри Радха Расабихари,
И вот плачущий Господь Чайтанья.
Его слезы так обильны,
Что, кажется, они льются с картины 
по ткани _харинама-чадара
_на пол комнаты. 
Сладкие слезы – иногда это целый поток.
После кражи дверь дома
Остается широко открытой.
Украдено самое ценное – сердце. 
Теперь его бывший владелец плачет -
Он самый удачливый.



*День ухода Шрилы Прабхупады*

  Что сказать? О чем думать? Что делать?

  Куда же Вы ушли?

  В 1977 году я чувствовал опустошение, и я все еще опустошен – тридцать два года спустя – с единственной разницей, что теперь я научился жить с этой болью. 

  Тогда я думал, что все потеряно. Теперь я думаю о том, как я могу связаться с Вами.

  Пожалуй, лучше остановиться на этом – противоречивые эмоции не имеют смысла для тех, кто находится снаружи чьего-то маленького мирка.

  Вот фотография Пишимы, сестры Шрилы Прабхупады (Вриндаван, храм Кришны-Баларамы, 15 ноября 1977г.). Она перед _вьясасаной_ своего любимого брата, куда теперь торжественно поместили его тело. Какая глубина эмоций?!



*Дни 16 и 17: Подношение Шриле Прабхупаде*

*Введение*

  Я страдаю болезнью, которая по-немецки называется «Kann alleine» («Я сам!»). Она началась, когда мне было пять лет. Однажды мой дедушка сказал мне: «Всякий раз, когда мы выходили на прогулку и дверь сада только успевала захлопнуться за нами, ты выдергивал свою маленькую ручку из моей руки. Даже если я старался удержать тебя, ты боролся и кричал «Kann alleine» до тех пор, пока я, наконец, не отпускал тебя, и ты мог свободно повсюду бегать. Только когда появлялась собака, ты бежал ко мне и давал опять свою руку. У тебя всегда были проблемы с собаками». 

  Хотя такое умонастроение, возможно, имеет свои преимущества в материальной жизни, оно может стать опасным для жизни духовной. В этом подношении я постарался изложить свое понимание необходимости держаться близко к Шриле Прабхупаде.

  На самом деле я придумал один небольшой прием, основанный на этом понимании: когда я повторяю _джапу_, я мысленно сижу рядом с духовным учителем. В этой медитации мы оба сидим у лотосных стоп Панча-таттвы и Шри Шри Радхи-Гопинатхи с Их дорогими спутниками.

  О, эта медитация стала «попутным ветром в мои паруса», она дала мне «крылья, чтобы лететь» и напитала меня вкусом. 

*Подношение Шриле Прабхупаде*

  Когда  я повторяю святое имя в течение целого дня, очень скоро мои отношения с Кришной становятся исследованными, проверенными и, наконец, раскрытыми. Нет больше иллюзии – перед моим взором предстает обнаженная истина!

  Да, я хотел бы опьянеть от любви к Кришне. Да, я хотел бы стать чище.

  Но особенно в те моменты, когда я устал или испытываю боль, или голоден, или нуждаюсь в чем-то, мне приходиться увидеть вещи, как они есть: я чрезвычайно ограничен и незначителен, бедная обусловленная душа. Беспомощная, но не лишенная надежды!

  Да, у меня есть надежда -  это милость моего возвышенного духовного учителя, благодаря силе которого невозможное становится возможным! Даже я теперь могу иметь дарующие сердцу радость отношения со святым именем – с Радхой и Кришной. Шрила Прабхупада сидит рядом с Радхарани и Гопинатхой, и если я нахожусь около него, я тоже оказываюсь вблизи Божественной Четы. 

  Господь Сам объясняет природу этой близости: «Я всецело нахожусь во власти Моих преданных. На самом деле у Меня нет независимости. Мои преданные не имеют никаких материальных желаний, поэтому Я нахожусь только в их сердцах. Что говорить о них, когда даже те, кто предан Моим преданным, очень дороги Мне» («Бхаг.», 9.4.63).

  Вот как Кришна видит духовного учителя и ученика. Нектар!

  Шрила Прабхупада находится в сознании Кришны и, таким образом живет в Кришне, и если я дорог Шриле Прабхупаде, то даже я, незначительный муравей, могу приблизиться к Господу Кришначандре. Но если я не стремлюсь удовлетворить чистого преданного, не становлюсь ли я похож на муравья, который пытается подпрыгнуть до Луны?

  В писаниях мы встречаем одну наводящую на размышления аналогию, в которой Господь сравнивается с солнцем, гуру – с озером, а ученик – с цветком лотоса. Если не будет озера, то же самое солнце, которое обычно помогает лотосу вырасти, сожжет и иссушит цветок, так что он, в конце концов, погибнет, не наполнившись цветом и ароматом. 

  То же происходит и с учеником, который отстраняется от гуру и старается независимо от него достичь Кришны и святого имени. Если не будет гуру, солнце святого имени иссушит попытки такого ученика воспевать и, в конечном счете, всю его жизнь. 

  Если Шрила Прабхупада недоволен мной, Господь тоже недоволен. _Йасйа прасадад…_

  Я склоняюсь к лотосным стопам моего духовного учителя. Его милостью мы обретаем милость Кришны, без его милости все наши усилия напрасны.

  Поэтому трижды в день – на рассвете, в полдень и вечером – мы медитируем на нашего возвышенного духовного учителя, воспеваем его славу и приносим ему свои поклоны. 

*Практический опыт*

  Каждый день я начинаю повторение святых имен с небольшой церемонии _арати_ Вам, Шрила Прабхупада. Когда я пою молитвы «анти-_самсара_» и предлагаю благовоние, я предлагаю и свою _джапу_ как служение. 

  Всякий раз, когда мне случается пропустить это простое выражение моей ученической преданности, результат не замедлит прийти – в этот день моя _джапа_ не наполнена чувством.

  Солнце может светить в небе, но нет воды в озере милости, так как я отстранился от него. 

  Спасибо Вам, Шрила Прабхупада, что Вы по-прежнему присутствуете даже во время Вашего отсутствия. 

  Написано Шриле Прабхупаде в день его ухода.

*День 18: Драгоценная мудрость*

  «Ты повторяешь Имя или Имя повторяет тебя?»

  В удивлении я отрываю взгляд от Тота Гопинатхи и вижу своего необычного друга – бенгальского _санньяси_, который живет в маленьком _бхаджан-кутире_ (хижине) в саду храма Тота Гопинатхи.

  Я не менял положение тела в течение многих часов – только передвигал _джапа-малу_. Я не сразу могу собраться с мыслями и сказать в ответ: «Ну, я стараюсь сосредоточиться и удерживать ум на _мантре_ и затем повторяю ее…»

  В его глазах сверкнул огонек, и он прерывает меня: «Никто не может повторять святое имя по своему желанию. Оно либо нисходит и проявляет себя через наш голос, либо мы остаемся в тени, в «_абхасе_» - никакого имени…

  Как и Сам Кришна, Его имя тоже _адхокшаджа_ – находится за пределами ума и чувств. _Апракрита_ – не из этого мира.

  Кришна является только в сердце полностью предавшейся души.

  Будь полностью зависим от Кришны, и тогда Он низойдет к тебе.

  Ум никогда не сможет схватить святое имя, это под силу только преданному сердцу. Ты  слишком много повторяешь от ума, повторяй из сердца. Пусть ум отступит, а сердце возобладает…»

  Он с улыбкой смотрит на меня и затем произносит: «Что я знаю? У меня нет никакого опыта, но Рупа Госвами говорит: «О святое имя, когда Ты являешься на моем языке, Ты танцуешь на нем и спускаешься в сердце. Когда Ты танцуешь, ум и все мои чувства замирают. О, сколько нектара содержится в этих двух слогах: криш-на»».

  Мой друг отворачивается, сокрушаясь о собственной неудаче, и затем заключает: «Из этой _шуддха-намы_ Господь распространяет Себя, и тогда мы видим Его божественную форму, божественные качества и божественные игры – всё… не старайся повторять  - моли святое имя и позволь имени повторять тебя…» 

  Мой друг уходит. Я смотрю на Тота Гопинатху, и Он улыбается в ответ, как бы говоря: «Что ты об этом думаешь?» 

  Я тронут. Я молю Его явиться в моем сердце, и снова приступаю к повторению святого имени…

*День 19: Вся слава подметальщикам улиц Пури*

  Повторяю святое имя под одним из деревьев Пури. Неожиданно подходит простой подметальщик, держа в руке метлу. Его глаза вопрошают: «Ничего, если я подмету рядом с Вами или это побеспокоит Вас?»

  Я подаю знак в ответ: «Тик!» («Все в порядке»)

  Я закрываю глаза, чтобы лучше сосредоточиться, но в нем есть что-то такое, что заставляет меня снова открыть их. 

  Пока я завороженно наблюдаю за ним, меня впечатляют его почти аристократические движения. Когда он заканчивает свою работу, он совершенно удивляет меня. На лучшем аристократическом английском с британским акцентом он говорит мне: «Наше сердце покрыто слоями пыли. Их так много, что мы не сможем удалить их по своему желанию. Сделать это может только святое имя и служение чистому духовному учителю (_шуддха-гуру_)». 

  Он улыбается, смотрит на свою метлу и, прежде чем я успеваю прийти в себя, уходит.

*День 20: Говорящая обувь*

  Я люблю повторять святое имя утром в храме Тота Гопинатхи. Но сегодня перед входом выстроились ряды обуви, давая понять, что внутри храма проходит какая-то программа.

  Тогда я пойду в сад. 

  Перед самой калиткой в сад я оборачиваюсь, чтобы еще раз взглянуть на обувь. Не может быть! Вся она стоит в идеальном порядке, пара к паре, почти ровными линиями. Эти паломники не могут быть индусами, которые относятся к своей обуви почти с кастовым сознанием. Обувь в Индии считается неприкасаемой, и ее бросают взмахом ноги в затененный угол. 

  Кто же тогда внутри? Преданные ИСККОН? Преданные Чоупатти?

  Нет, конечно, никто из них, ведь они тоже сваливают обувь в беспорядочную кучу, а не выстраивают в линии. 

  Когда я захожу в сад, мне вспоминается старая история из дзен-буддизма:

  Ученик выходит из кельи и подходит к своему учителю: «Я наконец-то достиг просветления!». Учитель подводит его к двери комнаты и указывает на обувь. Один тапок лежит поперек другого, будто налетев на него. А в углу в идеальном порядке стоят тапочки учителя. 

  «Возвращайся в свою комнату и продолжай медитацию».

  Шрила Прабхупада также говорил об этом: «Сначала стань сознающим, потом - сознающим Кришну!»

  Так что же это за группа паломников, чья обувь несет столь необычное послание о порядке? Должно быть, они и делают что-то правильное!

  P.S. Позже я выяснил, что мой духовный брат Матсьяватара прабху из Италии привел в храм группу из пятидесяти преданных, посещавших его университетские программы. Это талантливые, высокодуховные люди, хорошо обученные духовной психологии в его Школе Бхактиведанты.

*Старый пуджари Гопинатхи*

  Вы не можете пропустить Махапрабху даса. Когда бы вы ни пришли в храм, вы проходите мимо него. Он или лежит на каменной скамье, или сидит, глядя на пол перед собой… Он стар, очень стар и, кажется, ждет кого-то – свою смерть.

  А иногда, как, например, вчера, он медленно идет через храм. С огромными усилиями передвигает он сильно раздувшиеся от слоновой болезни стопы. Он несет чашку для еды, которую наполняет у алтаря Мадана-мохана, и возвращается к своему месту ожидания на каменной скамье.

  Обычно я приветствую его, когда вхожу в храм или выхожу, а иногда приношу поклоны – это _пуджари_ Гопинатхи, который служил Ему в течение пятидесяти лет. Когда я смотрю в его глаза, я вижу страх – страх встречи с кем-то, кто заберет его с собой и не вернет назад. В его взгляде такая усталость, что, кажется, он уже не замечает ничего. Похоже, что он видит только свою чашку для еды, за пределами которой для него не существует мира.

  Но этим утром я увидел нечто совсем иное.

  Когда в храме больше никого не было, он пришел и стоял в течение долгого времени, оперевшись на дверь алтаря. Было очевидно интимное общение, происходившее между ним и Гопинатхой. Затем он обернулся и посмотрел прямо мне в глаза. Я был потрясен. В обоих его глазах был Гопинатха! И потом я увидел его, энергичного священника, стоявшего на коленях перед Господом и украшавшего Его лицо сандаловой пастой. Я увидел, как он бежит к алтарю с изысканной одеждой для Господа, несет пищу, предлагает светильник во время _арати_…в другой сцене я увидел, как он, крича и смеясь, прогоняет обезьян, евших из тарелки Гопинатхи.

  Образы его жизни, проведенной в служении, безумно танцевали в его глазах. 

  (Ох, не знаю, писать ли обо всем этом – кто мне поверит?)

  Когда он встретил мой взгляд, его глаза наполнились слезами, и это придало его облику нежность. Черты его лица изменились. Больше не было старика с испуганным взглядом. Вместо него я увидел молодого человека - возможно,  отражение его будущей жизни в духовном мире. Жизнь в служении всегда продолжается. Река, однажды начавшая свое движение, будет течь, пока не достигнет моря.

  Когда я увидел такую перемену в глазах старого _пуджари_, ко мне пришло глубочайшее осознание: Гопинатха всегда заботится о Своих слугах – в прошлом, настоящем и будущем. Никто из Его слуг не должен беспокоиться.

  Видя благодарность и чувство заботы, которые испытывает Кришна к Своим преданным, Акрура произнес: «Может ли разумный человек искать прибежище где-то еще, кроме Тебя? Хорошо известно, что к Своим преданным Ты испытываешь особую любовь. Ты держишь Свое слово, что будешь всегда защищать даже самого незначительного из Твоих слуг. И Ты остаешься вечно благодарен за любое оказанное Тебе служение, даже самое маленькое. Ты исполняешь все желания искренних душ, которые служат Тебе, и готов отдать им даже Самого Себя. И, несмотря на все это, Твои сладость и великолепие никогда не изменяются».

  Пусть же эти слова вдохновят вас – не сомневайтесь полностью отдать себя такому милостивому Господу.

  P. S. Когда я писал эти строки, Баларама дас, нынешний главный священник Гопинатхи, приехал на велосипеде и привез _прасад_ прямо с тарелки Гопинатхи для этого незначительного слуги. Когда я спросил, кто побудил его сделать это, он просто ответил: «Гопинатха!»



*Визит к царю Пури*

  Еще вчера я был похож на нищего, который ходил туда-сюда по дороге к храму Гопинатхи и обратно, нищего, которому пришлось отпрыгнуть в сторону, чтобы его не задавили моторикши и разъяренный бык, защищавший свое место на куче грязных тарелок из листьев.

  Теперь я еду в царском лимузине по главной дороге, где разрешен проезд только машинам царя и высокопоставленных политиков. Как это символично для нашего изменчивого положения в этом мире. Сегодня – царь, завтра - нищий. Вывод: не привязывайтесь ни к какой ситуации. 

  Встреча прошла просто удивительно. Гаджапати Махараджа – потомок древней династии могущественных и чрезвычайно преданных своему делу царей Калинги (Ориссы),- его замечательная и очень культурная жена и их юная дочь принцесса оказались самыми радушными хозяевами, каких я мог себе представить.   

  Мы говорили до позднего вечера, когда Луна поднялась уже высоко, и почтили восхитительный пир из Джаганнатха-_прасада_ – все сидели на полу из уважения к милости Господа. Мы говорили о наших общих поисках и препятствиях, о возможной опасности разрушения храма Джаганнатхи под влиянием времени, ветра и современной цивилизации. Мы обсуждали проведение Ратха-ятры по всему миру в один и тот же день. Посмотрели только что законченные диорамы о Ниле Мадхаве и недавно построенное помещение для преданных рядом с дворцом и т. д. 

  Мы также обменялись замечательными, завернутыми в ткань подарками  и нашей взаимной симпатией. И еще мы говорили о нашей страсти к духовному образованию. Царь, который помог основать два духовных университета, пришел в восторг, когда я рассказал ему концепцию «Ведического пути». Он поделился со мной тремя принципами деятельности духовного университета, которым он уделяет большое внимание, и я нашел их очень глубокими и привлекательными.

  1.      Духовное образование следует давать  не только монахам в отречении. Оно должно быть представлено таким образом, чтобы живущие в миру люди не боялись его и могли получить  благо.

  2.      Духовное образование должно подчеркивать универсальные принципы, а не следование какому-то конкретному религиозному учению, так чтобы каждый человек смог почувствовать себя вовлеченным и одухотворенным.

  3.      Целью и фактически оценкой духовного образования должно быть изменение сердца. Изменение, возвышение, внутреннее очищение, а не просто еще один поток мертвой информации. 

  Когда машина царя, наконец, отвезла нас домой, мы были в приподнятом настроении, испытывая благодарность за этот вечер. Мадхва Муни и Кишори сказали: «Какие удивительные, духовные и аристократичные люди, которые берут на себя ответственность помогать другим. Настоящий царь, о котором мы читали в писаниях: представитель Господа Джаганнатхи».

  Мы хотим и дальше развивать эти отношения.

_Перевод Юлии Махоткиной_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Боже мой, Юлия, Ямуна, какое чудо. Как хочется вам поклониться. 
Примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста ) 




> Когда я пою молитвы «анти-самсара» и предлагаю благовоние


Гуру Махарадж так называет? молитвы  "анти-самсара" ? ))

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

да, очень здорово... 
спасибо вам огромное!!
примите пожалуйста и мои поклоны

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Раджа Кумари, Екатерина! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Спасибо вам за отклики!  Я непременно передам ваши слова Шачинандане Свами.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Образование преданных*

  Мы всегда видели, что наилучшим вкладом в наше Движение является образование преданных. Это позволяет избежать большого количества проблем.

 Что касается программы обучения женщин-преданных, _вайшнави_, я твердо верю, что давать образование и заботиться о преданных - это самое лучшее, что мы можем сделать для себя и других.

 Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху подчеркивал, что трудно удовлетворить Верховного Господа, служа напрямую Ему, однако тот, кто служит преданным, несомненно, удовлетворит Его. Я чувствую, что заинтересуются  и обретут приют многие искренние души. Каждый, кто следует удивительной _дхарме_ _вайшнавов_, вернется к Богу в этой жизни. Кришна говорит, что нет никого дороже Ему, чем тот, кто передает это трансцендентное знание другим. 

 Я чувствую, что _вайшнави_, о которых заботятся и которых хорошо обучают, сыграют важную роль в наших проповеднических усилиях. Я убежден, что образование наших преданных - это долгосрочный вклад. Преданные будут вечно благодарны за такое образование, и оно наделит их силой во многих отношениях.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я непременно передам ваши слова Шачинандане Свами.


Спасибо ) В молитвах, или наяву передашь? 
И все таки... я знаю, чего стоит такой труд, потому и вас с Юлией  :smilies:  хотелось также поблагодарить за такие чудесные тексты на русском!

----------


## Мурали-гита д.д.

Харе Кришна!
Мы ему письмо написали)))



> Гуру Махарадж так называет? молитвы  "анти-самсара" ? ))


Да, это именно его выражение)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну правильно, надо сознательно слова использовать, а то мы самсарой называем красивый гимн утром ) 




> Мы ему письмо написали)))


Спасибо )

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Не верь мне!*


Ведь Ты знаешь - когда признаюсь я в любви всем и вся,
  Лишь к Тебе голос мой обращен.
  Ведь Ты знаешь - когда я грущу, объясняя друзьям: "Так и так...",
  Я грущу от разлуки с Тобой, и не верь
  Другим объясненьям моим.

  Мой Господь, ведь Ты знаешь - к Тебе обращен 
  Голос нежности сердца, когда
  Признаюсь я в любви всем и вся.
  Ведь Ты знаешь - всю грусть, что испить мне дано,
  Лишь разлука с Тобой навевает.

  Горьких слез ручеи - в их теченье имен вереница, 
  Но мой плач - только крик:
  "Где же Ты, где же Ты, где же Ты..."

  Ведь Ты знаешь - 
  Ищу лишь Тебя одного,
  Хоть и вглядываюсь в лица людей, в очертанья домов.

  Я душа в двух обличьях - 
  Ищу на Востоке,
  А ноги на Запад ведут.
  Без надежды душа,
  С незапамятных лет я неведомой силой влеком
  На подмостки театра, где даны мне две роли - послушника и лицедея.

  Но ведь знаешь, зачем я пишу эти строки? 
  Да, Ты прав - мне нужна Твоя редкая милость:
  Подвиги видишь мои? - так не верь!
  Речи слышишь мои? - так не верь!
  А спустись в этот сумрачный сад,
                                    в сад                          моего                                   сердца,   И кого повстречаешь Ты вдруг...
  Словно в зеркало смотришь...
  Лик знакомый... - Ты здесь навсегда.

  ==================================== 
_Перевод: Б.Москвитин © 2009_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Обет погружения: необычный дневник, Карттика 2001 года*

*День первый*

Вчера мы прибыли в Сплит, завершив перелёт Франкфурт – Загреб – Сплит. Мысли перед _вратой_*: ясно одно – в этом путешествии предстоит пересечь новые земли - регион более труднопроходимый, чем долины и горы моих прошлых странствий по Гималаям и Тибету. Вначале я буду должен преодолеть гору гордости, а затем пройти долиной смирения. Следующее испытание  – долина тоски по Радхе и Кришне (не забудь взять с собой сокровища из каждой из этих долин, они понадобятся тебе для дальнейшего путешествия). Конечно, это внутреннее путешествие. Предшествующие ачарьи – наши поводыри. 

Я молюсь: «Дорогой Господь, пусть моё сердце перестанет быть таким холодным. Позволь пламени погружённости в сознание Кришны коснуться его и расплавить, как железо в огне». 

Болезнь холодного сердца поглотила население мира, ею заражены и многие преданные. Я не исключение. Но сейчас она должна быть излечена – если Господь милостиво позволит.

Даже сегодня атмосфера Враджа** пронизана сладостью лилы Радхи и Кришны. В этом году я буду в «ссылке» на острове в Средиземном море, пытаясь помнить о Врадже и настроении любви дорогих преданных божественной четы.

Я хочу глубже погрузиться в практику повторения святого имени и работу над своей книгой «Мантры гаятри».
Внешняя сфера преданности состоит из знания и понимания величия Господа, тогда как жизнью этого тела является любовь, пробуждаемая сутью Его сладости.

____________________

*_врата_ означает «обет». Здесь имеется в виду время, проведенное в уединении, когда преданный сосредотачивается исключительно на духовной практике слушания, повторения святых имен и медитации в благоприятный для этого осенний месяц Карттика.

**Врадж – святая земля, где проводят Свои игры Радха и Кришна, район Матхура, Вриндаван.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День второй*

Начал день с молитвы «самсара»: «Шрила Прабхупада, Вы дали святое имя и наделили его силой. Пожалуйста, позвольте мне приблизиться к Вам и находиться рядом, ощущая связь с Вами. Пожалуйста, не прогоняйте меня».

Судно, которое вчера доставило нас из Сплита на прекрасный остров Хвар, было названо в честь известного поэта Петара Хекторовича, который писал здесь свои книги. Сундарананда рассказал мне, что однажды этот поэт написал «медитацию», которая украсила стены ванных комнат по всей стране: «Человек, если ты знаешь себя, почему ты гордишься?»

Это напоминает мне об одном из мотивов этой _дамодара-враты_: «Во-первых, освободись от гордости».

Когда Нарада Муни повстречал двух красивых сыновей Куверы, совершенно опьяневших от гордости и вина, наслаждавшихся в обнажённом виде с несколькими юными красавицами, он тут же проклял их ради их же блага: «Станьте обнажёнными деревьями!» Но, увидев их искреннее раскаяние,  смягчился: «Хорошо, станьте деревьями, но во дворе Нанды Махараджа, где вы получите *даршан* Господа Кришны, а затем благодаря Ему обретёте освобождение».

Каждый день эти двое наблюдали сладостные детские игры Господа. Например, они видели, как Кришна с трудом нёс деревянные сандалии Нанды Махараджа, потому что хотел доставить удовольствие Своему отцу. Два брата были очарованы Его танцами и тем, как Он хватал телят за хвосты и те тащили Его. Однако хотя братья и были свидетелями этих невероятно сладких _лил_, гордость не позволяла им активно служить Господу. Они делали лишь немногое, давая свою тень. Сначала Кришне пришлось сломать их древесные тела, бывшие проявлением их гордости.

Именно через это должен пройти и _садхака_, который входит в месяц усиленного преданного служения, Карттику, – сломать гордость! Харибол! Пусть же это случится!
В связи с этим Шрила Санатана Госвами пишет в «Хари-бхакти-виласе»:  «Хотя человек может отказаться от всего, но от желания славы, причины всех _анартх_, отказаться очень сложно. Поэтому практикующий преданный должен быть очень осторожен, чтобы не прикасаться к испражнениям "желания славы"».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День третий*

«Почему ты не хочешь сотрудничать, мой дорогой ум? Позже я дам тебе всё. Пожалуйста, будь милостив сейчас!»  

Сегодня ум заинтересовался тихими  назойливыми звуками электросчётчика, отсчитывающего, сколько электричества тратится. Клик, клик, клик… или (когда через него проходит много электричества) – зирр, зирр, зирр. И я не мог вернуть ум к сосредоточенному слушанию, пока Антон и Сундарананда не смастерили вокруг счётчика изоляцию из картонной коробки и полотенец. Только тогда мне удалось оторвать свое внимание от этих звуков.

Но насколько правильно это решение? Бхактивинода Тхакур написал о «счётной проблеме» в ином смысле: «_Я отсчитал сотню тысяч имен, но во мне не появилось ни единой капли любви. Всё, что меня заботит, только цифры. Счётная игра». Моя надежда – в милости Кришны. Его самое замечательное качество – это бхакта-ватсала, друг Своего преданного. Поэтому я молюсь: «О Господь, Ты исполнен милости к несчастным, Ты – сокровищница сострадания. Пожалуйста, поддержи во мне жизнь, даровав всего каплю божественной любви. Когда же слезы польются из моих глаз при произнесении святого имени?_» (Гитавали, Шикшаштакам, 6).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День четвёртый*

«_Покинутый близкими друзьями, неразумный, слепой и тонущий в океане боли, я зажимаю травинку между зубами и молю: "О Шримати Радхарани, пожалуйста, приведи меня к Своим лотосным стопам"_» (Рагхунатха дас Госвами «Шри Сваниямадашакам»).

Вечером, пока бушует шторм, подхватывая стол и швыряя его о стену, я пишу эти заметки: хоть я не могу сравниться с этим Госвами, по крайней мере я понял одну вещь: я слеп к фактам. 

В связи с этим я написал стихотворение, сидя на каменистом побережье:

_О глаза! Вы не видите перед собой
Даже моря, что манит прибрежной волной!
Счастливый дельфин вчера появился
С улыбкой хихикнул и задал вопрос:
«Ты видишь мой мир, что так чудесен?»
Пред взором моим – лишь пена морская.
А он ощущал себя жителем рая._ 

Хорошо, господин Поэт, ты попытался изъясняться рифмами, но мы хотим стихов, написанных  чернилами откровения, украшенных любовью к Кришне и способных тронуть наши сердца!

О святое имя! Пожалуйста, веди меня! Пожалуйста, дай мне вкус, чтобы я смог встретиться с Тобой за пределами букв алфавита, из которых состоит Твоя внешняя форма. И позволь мне оставить все свои глупости. 

Сейчас нам нужно войти в духовный океан и открыть глаза сердца.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День пятый*

«_Я поклоняюсь Радхе, чьи прекрасные глаза подобны лотосам. Я вновь и вновь думаю о Радхе, чья улыбка столь сладостна. Я говорю о Радхе – той, кто исполнена милости к другим живым существам. В жизни или смерти у меня нет иной цели, чем Шримати Радхарани_» (Шрила Рагхунатха дас Госвами).

Вот что можно увидеть вокруг. Перед нашим _бхаджан-кутиром_ растут оливковые, лимонные и гранатовые деревья. Каждое утро мы едим на завтрак эти наполненные _праной_ фрукты, свежие, прямо с дерева, и больше ничего не нужно. За этими деревьями простирается небольшой лес, выросший на месте прежнего, проглоченного голодным лесным пожаром двадцать лет назад. Затем идут дикие скалы – удобное место для сидения и повторения джапы. А потом – синее море с порой мягкими, порой бурными волнами в соответствии с настроением изменчивого ветра. Вдалеке видны острова. Я слышал, что один из них называется Брадж.

Чистая природа – только звуки ветра, волн и святых имен. Спасибо!

О чем мы думаем? Повторяя джапу, мы позволяем уму полностью погрузиться в святое имя. Время от времени мы читаем «Бхаджана-рахасью», которая направляет наши мысли в нужное русло. 

Наша жизнь настолько зависит от того, что происходит в уме. Порой забавляет, если не сказать изумляет, – видеть силу влияния ума на нашу жизнь. Поэтому нужно осознанно относиться к тому, чем мы кормим ум, иначе наша жизнь не будет счастливой.

Проснувшись  сегодня утром, я почувствовал поразительное блаженство. Что произошло? Просто всю ночь мой ум непрерывно пел святые имена на вриндаванские мелодии. Затем я увидел «Каруна Бхаван»*** и себя, охваченных всполохами пламени, но счастливыми,  улыбающимися всполохами. Это пламя ничего не сожгло дотла, но всё превратилось в духовный мир! Радха-Кунджабихари смотрели на меня, Их глаза светились жизнью, и Они смеялись над моим удивлением.

Конечно, это было не пламя _самсары_, но пламя святого имени, которое всё превращает в духовную энергию.

Счастье продолжалось и росло в течение дня до тех пор, пока я не просмотрел «Шпигель», чтобы найти информацию для лекции по религиозной истерии. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Никогда не заглядывайте в эти журналы – они выставляют материальный мир таким реалистичным».

Что ж, «Шпигель» сослужил свою службу, вернём же его обратно миру в лице корзины для мусора! Может быть, в следующих заметках я ещё остановлюсь на этом. Это тема, которая всплывает вновь и вновь.

____________________

***Название здания на вайшнавской ферме, где Шачинандана Свами часто останавливался.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День шестой*

О Шримати Радхарани, о Кришна, пожалуйста, позвольте мне служить вам. Я падший!

Молитва Радхе: «_Я только Твой! Я не могу жить без Тебя. О богиня, зная это, возьми меня к Своим лотосным стопам_» (Вилапакусуманджали).

Молитва Кришне: «_О Кришна, сын Нанды, я Твой кинкара, Твой слуга! Так уж случилось, я упал в глубокий океан невежества. Пожалуйста, пролей на меня Свою милость и прими пылинкой у Твоих лотосных стоп!_» (Шикшаштака, 5).

Где я? И где эти прекрасные молитвы? Если хотя бы капля этого отчаянного зова вошла в моё безжизненное повторение Харе Кришна, тогда я бы очень скоро достиг общения со Шрилой Прабхупадой и божественной четой… 

Я расскажу вам нечто удивительное… Когда я читаю _джапу_, то часто вижу своим внутренним взором фотографию Шрилы Прабхупады ранних дней, с глубоким чувством поющего святые имена. Кажется, что мир исчез для него и он покачивается вперед и назад на своем сидении. В руках пара каратал, рот широко открыт, и он выглядит как ребенок, зовущий свою мать. 

«Нужно плача взывать к Харе (Радхарани), как ребёнок плачет по матери». (И если появляются слёзы, это совершенство. Не те фальшивые слезы, которые выступили у меня на глазах, когда сегодня на обед я ел наисвежайший острый хрен). 

Когда я вспоминаю фотографию Шрилы Прабхупады (которая стоит на моем рабочем столе в «Голока-дхаме»), я мысленно сажусь рядом с ним и стараюсь повторять в его обществе. Да, это помогает! Говорится, что в обществе святых путь к духовному осознанию быстро становится ясным и сначала пробуждается _шраддха_, затем _бхава_ и, наконец, _према_.

Несколько раз получив «приглашение» от этого воспоминания, теперь я сам осмеливаюсь подойти к Шриле Прабхупаде. Он, видимо, не возражает и часто одобряет меня как музыкант-виртуоз, который полностью погружён в свою музыку, но милостиво принимает другого, обычного, музыканта присоединиться к нему на открытом концерте. Эта практика обладает большой силой. «Хари-бхакти-виласа» (17.241-43) говорит: «Нужно стремиться преданно следовать за своим гуру, словно его тень. Нужно постоянно поклоняться гуру, который является основой для всех духовных практик человека… Служа гуру, он может достичь совершенства в повторении мантры, и в этом нет никаких сомнений. Как медь превращается в золото, соприкоснувшись со специально обработанной ртутью, так и ученик обретает качества Вишну благодаря общению со своим гуру».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День седьмой*

«_О Шримати Радхарани, Тебе всегда поклоняются лучшие из мудрецов, Ты устраняешь страдания во всех трёх мирах. Твоё лицо расцветает как лотос, когда Ты наслаждаешься играми в рощах. О любимая дочь царя Вришабхану, о дорогая спутница Принца Враджа, когда, о когда же Ты милостиво взглянешь на  меня краешком глаза?_» (молитва «Радха-крипа», стих 1).

По какой-то непостижимой милости каждый день проходит с удивительными моментами озарения и исполненной смысла борьбой. Сегодняшнее чудесное осознание: чтобы отыскать свой путь, нужно следовать по стопам великих душ. Следование и поиск, авторитет и индивидуальность – важно и то, и другое.

По-видимому, Кришна хочет, чтобы мы пришли к Нему поодиночке – да, мы должны найти собственный путь в сознании Кришны.

Иногда я боюсь быть неправильно понятым, когда подчёркиваю индивидуальность. Пожалуйста, поймите, мои дорогие преданные, действовать под руководством и принимать советы садху (святых преданных) так же необходимо, как и найти свой путь. 

Общество преданных похоже на стаю, в которой полёт становится на шестьдесят процентов легче.  Но всё же лететь вам придется всегда самим. Никто не может полететь за вас. 
Сёрен Кьеркегор выразил эту мысль следующей аналогией. Это происходит примерно так: «Твой путь открывается специально для тебя и закрывается сразу за тобой. Шумные толпы людей не придут и не вступят на ту же дорогу. Каждый должен идти к Богу сам. Поодиночке!» Я хотел бы добавить: «И святые могут указать нам наш путь».

С собой у меня есть экземпляр «Прартханы», молитв Нароттама даса Тхакура, и после каждых шестнадцати кругов или около того я читаю и пою одну из песен.

Слова ачарьев, особенно их наполненные настоятельным зовом молитвы, способны немедленно перенести человека в духовную атмосферу. Меняется настроение. Просто волшебство!

«О Кришна, луна Гокулы и возлюбленный _гопи_! О Радха, драгоценный камень среди возлюбленных Кришны! Когда живые существа слышат и повторяют Ваши трансцендентные имена, такие как Гаури, золотокожая _гопи_, и Шьяма, в их сердца нисходит умиротворение, и они чувствуют облегчение от пылающего огня материального существования» (Разве это не удивительно? Вы чувствуете волшебство?) 

«Вас прославляют во всех трех мирах. Вы всегда милостивы к падшим и несчастным душам. Услышав о вашей славе от святых преданных, я с радостью предаюсь вам» (пытаюсь, пытаюсь, пытаюсь, всё еще пытаюсь). 

«_Если Вы пренебрежёте мной, мне некуда больше идти. О Радха, слава Тебе! О Кришна, слава Тебе! О Радха и Кришна, слава вам! О Кришна, о Кришна, слава Тебе! О Радха, слава Тебе! Нароттам дас сложил молитвенно руки и, приложив их ко лбу, падает наземь, как палка, перед вами со словами: «Пожалуйста, исполните глубочайшее желание моего сердца_» (Сампрартханатмика, песнь 2-я из «Прартханы»).

И это лишь Вторая песня, есть ещё много. Можно медитировать на неё, произносить те же слова молитвы и войти в настроение абсолютной беспомощности и зависимости. Так мы покидаем свой узкий круг эгоцентризма.

Это необходимо. За пределами игрушечного мира, выстроенного моим ложным эго, меня ожидает большой мир. Шачинандана Свами, ты забыл пророческое утверждение своей миссии, сделанное, когда произнёс свои первые слова – «мама» и через несколько дней «папа»? Да, на нашем языке – это способ с любовью обратиться к своим родителям. Но на санскрите есть и второе значение  -  «мама» означает «моё» (я и моё), а «папа» означает «грех». Вот это да! 

Эти песни, как проводники, ведут нас в большой мир духовный реальности за пределами мамы и папы (все, кто читает это, пожалуйста, знайте, что я ни в коем случае не намереваюсь уменьшить естественную благодарность, которую мы все испытываем к своим родителям.)

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День восьмой*

«_Твое сердце подобно океану, несущему волны сострадания. О Радхика, пусть Твоя милость течёт в мое сердце. Пожалуйста будь довольна мной, пытающимся стать Твоим преданным_» («Букет молитв Рупы Госвами», стих 16). 

Один из способов, как милость Шримати Радхарани течёт в сердце _садхаки_ (того, кто занимается духовной практикой), проявляется в том, что его повторение святых имён наполняется жизнью и святые имена начинают раскрывать свою славу.

Часто, пробиваясь через сухое, как пустыня, повторение святых имён, я испытываю горячее желание соприкоснуться с формой, качествами и играми Господа. Мы знаем, что святое имя неотлично от личности и обладает формой, качествами и деятельностью. Но увидеть всё это можно исключительно через откровения. Милость Хары (Радхи) раскрывает Хари (Кришну).

Вот небольшое собрание драгоценностей из океана _шастр_, описывающее божественную личность святого имени и являющего сияющую сладость Намы Прабху:

_Ослепительный свет излучает
чёрное тело Кришны –
как свежее дождевое облако,
сверкающее золотой молнией,
или блестящие копи голубых сапфиров.

От губ исходит розовый свет
и от чёрного контура глаз.
Легкий блеск от мягкой улыбки
на милостивом Его лице, подобном луне. 

Ярко-жёлтое сияние льётся
от одежд и украшений. 

Флейта Кришны пленяет ум песнями,
ножные колокольчики чарующе звенят,
Его голос звучит слаще, чем нектар.

Лотосная ладонь дарит нежное прикосновение,
а тело прохладнее сандала 
и миллионов лун.

Его тело источает сладкий аромат,
превосходящий запах голубого лотоса,
умащенного мускусом. 

Господь великодушен – Он льёт 
на своего дорогого преданного поток
красоты, сладких мелодий, звуков и голоса, 
Его аромата, прикосновений и вкуса._

Тому, кто, как я, не способен насладиться всеми этими дарами Господа из-за желтухи материального существования, тем не менее позволено продолжать принимать лекарство святого имени. Благодаря этому однажды желтуха излечится и он сможет вкушать сладость Господа. И святое имя великодушно готово проливать ещё больше сладости на Своего дорогого преданного в виде Его самой прославленной и сладкой обители – Вриндавана-дхамы, деревьев желаний, отпечатков Его стоп в пыли и очаровательной Йогапитхи; Его самой дорогой возлюбленной, дочери царя Вришабхану, Её подруг, таких как Лалита и Вишакха, и Её служанок, таких как Рупа Манджари; Его дорогих друзей, таких как Шридам и Субал; коров, которых Он пасёт; Шри Ямуны, Шри Говардхана, дерева Бандхира, Радха-Кунды, Шьяма-кунды, Раса-стхали, холма Нандишвара; Своей матушки Яшоды, Своего отца Нанда-бабы, Своего брата Баларамы и всех Своих спутников, слуг и служанок, которые живут в Его собственном доме; всех _враджаваси_, включая разнообразие счастливых  птиц, оленей, павлинов, шмелей, лиан, распустившихся цветов и даже прохладный ветерок.

Он в высшей степени сострадателен, ведь, движимый этим чувством к Своим преданным, Он щедро раздает им Свою милость, _крипа-шакти_ (_ануграха_), которая исходит из лотосных глаз Господа.

Он защищает предавшиеся Ему души, а Его сердце полно благих пожеланий и беспримерной любви к ним. 

Моя смиренная молитва: когда же этот бедный притворщик обретёт самого милостивого Нама Прабху и будет с готовностью служить Ему в живых отношениях, переполненный привязанностью и любовью?

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*День девятый*

Сегодня Бахулаштами – День явления Радха-Кунды.

После того как озёра и реки наполнили кунду Кришны, они попросили у Шримати Радхарани разрешения наполнить и пустую яму, которую вырыли Её подруги. После того как прекрасная новая _кунда_ засияла, излучая блаженство и провозглашая славу Шримати Радхарани, Господь Хари радостно объявил: «Моя дорогая Радха, пусть же во всех мирах Твой пруд станет более знаменитым, чем Мой. Я Сам буду всегда приходить к нему, чтобы омываться и наслаждаться играми в воде. Озеро это для Меня будет так же дорого, как и Ты Сама» (Бхаг., 10.36.16, комм.).

*Манаса-сева (служение в уме)*

Сегодня мы мысленно отправимся во Врадж и примем полночное омовение в Радха-Кунде во время её явления. Проложить себе путь через толпу будет легче, чем если бы мы делали это в физическом теле. Возможно, я увижу тебя, Шриштикарта дас****, если ты тоже будешь принимать омовение в «нашем _гхате_». В практике _бхакти_ можно совершать преданное служение в уме. Харибол!

«Ум — тоже материя, хотя и тонкая, поэтому Господь одинаково ценит и ту, и другую дорогу, как и всё, что используется для служения Ему, будь то грубая материя или тонкая. Господь ценит внутреннее состояние преданного и смотрит, насколько тот готов посвятить себя служению Ему. Преданный же может задействовать в служении Господу как грубую материю, так и тонкую. 

Служить Верховной Личности Бога может даже самый бедный человек, при условии, что он обладает чистой преданностью. Если преданный не имеет посторонних мотивов, никакие материальные обстоятельства не смогут воспрепятствовать его служению» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 1.161, комм.).

Как замечательно! Даже если у вас нет денег, чтобы полететь в Индию, или вы бедны в других смыслах, тем не менее нет никаких ограничений, чтобы войти в царство бхакти. Оно имеет много входов, но только искренняя душа отыщет их. 

По крайней мере сегодня я тоже могу попытаться.

__________________________

****Шриштикарта – преданный, который посещал Радха-Кунду во время написания этого дневника.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Акшая-трития*

Согласно ведической астрологии Акшая-трития – очень благоприятный день, поскольку Солнце, дарующее жизнь всем живым существам, находится в своём наилучшем положении под звездой Ашвини, откуда излучает предельную силу и исцеляющую энергию.

Санскритское слово «акшая» означает «неубывающий». Следовательно, день Акшая-трития приносит особую удачу и успех. Совершение благотворительности в этот день привлекает благословения. Ведические писания объясняют, что «_акшая_» переводится как «то, что не уменьшается». Поэтому всякое дело, начатое в этот день, будет неуклонно развиваться.

Сегодня очень благоприятны начинания в любой сфере жизни, духовной и материальной. Мы можем запланировать начать работать над тем, чего хотим достичь, и это даст стабильные результаты. Предметы медитаций и молитв принесут огромные плоды. Например, исполнятся духовные желания.

В этот день рекомендуется (если можете) поститься, давать пожертвования и совершать особую севу (служение) своему Иштадеве (Господу, которому поклоняетесь). Это чрезвычайно поможет в разрешении любых проблем в отношениях, в сферах финансов и здоровья.

Акшаю-тритию также называют Наванна Парвам, а Акшая-трития, проходящая под звездой Рохини, как в этот понедельник, считается ещё более благоприятной. В этот день Ганеша, устраняющий препятствия на пути бхакти, начал записывать эпос «Махабхарата» под диктовку Вьясадевы. Этот день находится под управлением Господа Вишну, и в него также традиционно отмечается явление Парашурамы, шестой _аватары_ (воплощения) Господа Кришны. Согласно Ведам в этот день началась Трета-юга, и река Ганга низошла на землю.

В Акшая-тритию Кришна принял у себя Своего друга Судаму и наградил его огромным богатством, а Шри Валлабхачарья начал поклонение Господу Шринатхаджи. Также в этот день начинается чандан-ятра. В течение последующих двадцати одного дня _чандан_ наносится на лотосные руки, стопы и сердце Кришны, чтобы облегчить Его страдания от жара _вираха-бхавы_ (чувства разлуки со Шримати Радхарани).

Я советую вам сегодня начать серьёзное ежедневное чтение «Шримад-Бхагаватам», даже если вы можете читать всего по одному стиху в день. Шрила Прабхупада пишет об этом: «Когда голодному дают есть, он утоляет свой голод и одновременно испытывает удовольствие от еды. Ему не нужно ни у кого спрашивать, насытился он или нет. Единственным критерием правильного слушания «Шримад-Бхагаватам» является нисходящее на слушателя просветление» (Бхаг., 2.4.5, комм.).

_С пожеланием всего наилучшего и большой духовной силы,
Шачинандана Свами_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Святые имена*

_Говинда Рам дас_

Святые Имена
Простые, но божественные.
Их славу
Не описать словами!
Их можно петь
Или шептать.
Однажды привязавшись, 
Не в силах оторваться.
Но что мы можем знать
Об имени святом?
Ведь Бог и Его имя
Неотличны друг от друга.
Так пойте сердцем всем!
Пусть имя завладеет языком
И возведёт к иным высотам,
Наполнив лёгкие нектаром.
О Святое Имя!
Слог за слогом…
И в Твоем ярком свете 
Меркнут слова мирские.

*Март 2013 года*


*CHANTING THE HOLY NAMES*

*THE HOLY NAME - A POEM BY GOVINDA RAM*
By Govinda Rama
The Holy Name
So simple yet divine.
Its claim to fame
Is harder to define.
It can be sung .
Even softly spoken.
Once it is strung,
It can never be broken.
How intimately
Do we know His name?
For ultimately
They are one and the same.
Chant with all your heart
Let it temper your tongue.
A new course you will chart
As nectar fills each lung.
Oh Holy Name
Line after line.
An eternal flame
Dull words decline.
(March 2013)



*Принять прибежище*

_Говинда Рам дас_

Господь, как же хочу я увидеть Тебя
В Твоей изначальной двурукой форме,
Чтоб смог я припасть к Твоим лотосным стопам
И принять прибежище, прячась от шторма!

Пусть мир этот холодный и тёмный,
Меня согревают слова Гурудева.
Они ведут меня к Твоим лотосным стопам
Принять прибежище, прячась от шторма!

Иду я в компании преданных, 
Они следуют традициям Вед,
Думая только о Твоих стопах
Они принимают прибежище, 
Прячась от шторма!

И неважно, куда я иду,
И неважно, откуда пришел, 
Если в мыслях моих лишь Твои стопы
Я принял прибежище, прячась от шторма!

*Март 2013 года*



*TAKE SHELTER*
By Govinda Ram 
Dear Lord, how I long to see you
In Your original two-armed form
So that I may throw myself at Your lotus feet
And take shelter from the storm.
Though the world be damp and cold
My Guru’s words they keep me warm
As they point me directly to Your lotus feet
To take shelter from the storm.
The company to keep are devotees
For they follow the Vedic norm
Focusing only upon Your lotus feet
They take shelter from the storm.
It matters not where I go to
Nor where I have come from
If I know nothing else but Your lotus feet
I take shelter from the storm.


*Священное пространство в сердце*

В нашем сердце есть место,
Где собрано всё воедино. 
Загляните, чтобы найти здесь Меня.
Ум, душа, Бог и вечность – все вместе.
Вы там?
Войдите в бескрайний простор в вашем сердце,
Послушайте песню, что звучит там всегда.
Отдайтесь ей без остатка
В безмолвном восторге – 
С изумительным, стойким ощущением,
Что  обрели покой в совершенном месте.
Обладатели высших благословений,
Однажды познав этот путь,
Вы всегда будете слышать зов.
Вновь и вновь на него отзывайтесь
С радостью осознавая:
«Я на своём месте, я дома». 
(Веды)

*THE SACRED SPACE WITHIN THE HEART*
There is a space in the heart
Where everything meets.
Come here if you want to find Me
Mind, soul, God and eternity - all are there.
Are you there?
Enter the space of vastness that is in the heart
Listen to the song that is always resonating there.
Give yourself to it with total abandon
Quiet ecstasy is there -
And a steady, regal sense
Of resting in a perfect spot.
You who are the embodiment of the highest blessings
Once you know the way
You will always be called to return.
Again and again answer that call
And be satisfied with knowing,
"I belong here, I am at home."
(The Vedas)

По материалам сайта Шачинанданы Свами

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Где обитель Господа Рамы*

Оказавшись в изгнании, Господь Рама, Сита и Лакшман отправились в лесной ашрам Вальмики Муни и любезно попросили его дать совет о лучшем пристанище для них.  
Прежде чем порекомендовать горы Читракут, Вальмики произнёс сладкие, как нектар, слова: поселитесь в любящих сердцах своих преданных!

Вальмики сказал: «Послушай, Рама, я расскажу Тебе, где вы с Ситой и Лакшманом можете обрести пристанище.

Твоя  обитель в сердцах тех,
Чьи уши подобны океанам,
Что не выходят из берегов,
Хотя в них непрестанно льются
Священные реки Твоих игр. 

Твой райский уголок в сердцах тех,
Чьи глаза подобны птицам чатаки, 
Что выглядывают дождевое облако Твоей красоты,
Одна капля её им дороже красоты всего мира.

О Рама, поселись в сердцах тех, 
Чьи языки, как ненасытные лебеди,
Собирающие жемчуг Твоего совершенства. 

О мой Господь, пребывай в чистом уме тех, 
чьи ноздри с преданностью вдыхают  чарующий аромат 
цветов, ладана и сандаловой пасты, предложенных Тебе. 

Живи в мыслях тех, чьи головы 
склоняются покорно при виде 
божества, гуру, вайшнава или брахмана. 

Останься в сердцах тех,
Кто повторяет Твоё имя – 
Венец священных мантр,
И кто в награду просит
Лишь преданность Твоим стопам. 

О Рама, Твои преданные ценят Тебя выше жизни.
Ты господин, друг, отец, мать и гуру для них. 
Причиной добродетелей своих они Тебя считают
И лишь себя винят в ошибках и грехах в служении Тебе. 
Ради Тебя они отвергли 
богатство, репутацию, родных и дом.  
Для них ад, рай, свобода от рождения и смерти – всё едино, 
куда ни кинут взгляд, везде лишь Ты, вооружённый стрелами и луком. 

О Рама, воцарись в храме сердца тех, 
кто не попросит ни о чем, кроме предания Тебе,
ибо там и есть Твой вечный дом. 

_По мотивам произведения великого преданного Господа Рамы Тулси даса_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Пробудившаяся душа*

_Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур_

Пробудившаяся душа говорит уму и телу: «Я не едина с вами. И не хочу того, что вы требуете. Я так долго верила, что мы едины и интересы наши одинаковы. Но теперь  вижу, что совершенно отличаюсь от вас. Я полностью сотворена из сознания, в то время как вы – из мёртвой материи.  И поэтому вы находитесь под её влиянием и действуете, управляемые законами природы. Природа создаёт и уничтожает вас, но она не властна надо мной. Ваше развитие не приносит мне блага, а разрушение – вреда.

Вы развиваетесь и разрушаетесь под воздействием  законов, что руководят вашими отношениями с материальной вселенной. Когда я ложно отождествляю себя с вами, мне приходиться проходить через боль и удовольствия превратностей жизни, довлеющих над вами. Вопреки своей истинной сути, я стала рабой ваших функций, таких как еда, питьё, мысли и прочее, и вынуждена верить, что это мои собственные потребности, благотворные для меня. Конечно, я буду оставаться с вами, пока это угодно Провидению, чтобы я претерпевала последствия фальшивого союза с вами. Но с этого момента и впредь я не буду ничего делать для вашего удовольствия. 

Я позволю вам делать лишь то, что считаю необходимым для моего благополучия, а именно: вернуться в естественное состояние свободного сознательного существования, необременённого  ложным влиянием, вызванным  стремлением к материальным наслаждениям. Отныне я отказываюсь быть рабой низменных желаний ума и тела».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Дивноморск, 2004 год*

По милости Кришны, просветлённый и вдохновлённый, я только что вернулся с вайшнавского фестиваля на Чёрном море. Три с половиной тысячи  преданных собрались в Дивноморске: кто самолётом, кто поездом, кто-то добрался на машине или даже на повозке, запряжённой ослами (в России есть разные преданные, некоторые живут в бедных деревнях). Их привело сюда желание послушать _кришна-катху_.

Это было великолепно. Если в сердце преданного есть сильное желание, то Кришна проявляет Себя. Мы все чувствовали божественное присутствие Кришны во время _киртанов_. Преданные взывали с такой любовью, что божественная чета и вправду проявилась в форме святого имени. Мы пели и танцевали часами напролёт, не ощущая времени. Эти _киртаны_ были столь упоительны, что все вскоре  забывали о теле и уме (и только после _киртана_ замечали, что потеряли несколько литров воды).

На семинарах было много слушателей. На моей последней лекции  «О качествах Господа Кришны» огромный пандал был переполнен, преданные долго аплодировали стоя в знак благодарности. Я слушал себя и понимал, что это Сам Кришна вдохновляет меня из сердца. Когда аудитория воодушевлена, то и лектор получает божественное благословение.

Да, я многому научился у этих преданных,  бедных материально, но богатых преданностью, – как быть сосредоточенным на главном.

Я часто размышляю над вопросом эмоциональной удовлетворённости  в сознании Кришны. Должен признаться, что всю эту неделю меня переполняли эмоции. Я испытывал огромную радость, но вместе с тем – и  искреннее отчаяние о совершённой когда-то ошибке: я покинул моего Господа и пал в этот мир. Я ощущал, как эти стенания очищают меня.

Понятие _раса_ применимо не только к нашим отношениям с Кришной, но, прежде всего, к тем духовным эмоциям, которые наполняют сердце. По милости Господа и Его преданных даже обусловленная душа может почувствовать предвестники _расы_ (подготовительную _расу_), которые Господь посылает через Свою _рупа-шакти_ из духовного мира. Шрила Прабхупада вполне определённо говорит, что божественный вкус в сознании Кришны можно испытать даже на начальной стадии:  «Подобное счастье можно испытать вследствие изучения «Бхагавад-гиты» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам», или в общении с теми, кто всерьёз интересуется духовной практикой сознания Кришны, – особенно тех, кто твёрдо решил добиться милости Говинды, предавшись трансцендентному любовному служению Его лотосным стопам» (Нектар преданности).

Далее Шрила Прабхупада цитирует из первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: «Вначале необходимо слушать о Господе Кришне в обществе преданных, которые так же очистили свои сердца подобным общением. Слушание о трансцендентных играх Господа может привести к тому, что преданный будет испытывать трансцендентное блаженство постоянно» (Нектар преданности).

Необычайный вкус, проявленный в наших вечных отношениях с Кришной, можно сравнить со вкусом, который мы испытываем в процессе преданного служения (_садхана_). Обычно этот нектар ощущается во время повторения святого имени, слушания, поклонения храмовым божествам или во время служения Богу.

Трансцендентное блаженство, которое охватило меня, было настолько глубоким, что мне захотелось прослушать целиком семинар Его Святейшества Девамриты Свами «Эмоции в духовной жизни». Как вы знаете, мне всегда интересно испытывать и делиться сознанием Кришны. Этот семинар, прочитанный в океане нектара экстатического фестиваля, вдохновил меня изучать священные писания в поисках пути к океану духовного блаженства. Надеюсь, мои исследования приведут к замечательным результатам к началу Карттики, и тогда я смогу поделиться ими на говардхан-ретрите.

Мы настолько погрузились в это чудесное состояние, что опоздали на самолёт и, счастливые, проповедовали в московском аэропорту, не испытывая острой боли материального сознания (глубокого разочарования), которая обычно приходит, когда опаздываешь на самолёт.
Теперь я дома и полон энтузиазма служить _вайшнавам_.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

МОЛЯЩИЕСЯ О СПАСЕНИИ
Во время шторма корабль потерпел крушение, и только двум пассажирам удалось доплыть до маленького безлюдного островка, находящегося неподалеку. Двое выживших, не зная, что им теперь делать, сошлись на том, что остается только молиться Богу. Но чтобы выяснить, чья молитва сильней, они договорились поделить территорию между собой и разошлись на противоположные стороны острова.
Первое, о чем они попросили Господа, была еда. На следующее утро первый мужчина увидел на своей стороне плодоносящее дерево и утолил свой голод фруктами. Вторая часть острова оставалась пустынной.
Через неделю первый почувствовал себя одиноко и решил попросить у Господа жену. На следующий день еще один корабль потерпел крушение, и единственной, кто уцелел, оказалась женщина. Она приплыла к острову с его стороны. На другом берегу по-прежнему ничего не происходило.
Вскоре первый мужчина взмолился о доме, одежде и разнообразии в еде. На следующий день, словно по волшебству, все его просьбы были удовлетворены. Но у их соседа по острову все еще ничего не было. Наконец, первый стал молиться о том, чтобы пришел корабль и помог ему и жене уплыть с острова. Утром он увидел корабль, пришвартовавшийся к берегу на его стороне. Мужчина взошел на корабль со своей женой, а соседа решил оставить на острове. Он подумал, что тот недостоин благословений Бога, поскольку Господь не ответил ни на одну из его молитв.
Когда корабль стал отчаливать, первый мужчина услышал громогласный голос с небес:
- Почему ты оставляешь своего товарища на острове?
- Мои благословения принадлежат лишь мне, так как только я просил о них, - ответил мужчина. - Все молитвы моего соседа остались без ответа, значит, он ничего не заслуживает.
Ты ошибаешься! - сказал голос с упреком. - У него была всего одна молитва, на которую Я ответил. Если бы не она, ты бы не получил ни одного из Моих благословений.
- Расскажи, о чем же он молил Тебя, из-за чего я обязан ему своим успехом.
- Он молился о том, чтобы все твои молитвы были услышаны.
Как известно, полученные нами благословения не являются плодами только наших молитв, это также результат усилий тех, кто молится за нас.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Бережно хранимая тайна*


_Когда Ты смилостивишься, о мой Господь,
И разорвёшь петлю мирских желаний,
Пока на ней не удавился я?
Кода мой ум запутавшийся, наконец, поймёт,
Что плод мирского древа горек и отравлен,
И ничего в нём нету для меня?

В слезах уйду я к тем святым местам,
Где стопы Господа ласкают землю чудно,
И брошусь, как безумный, в пыль!
Дай мне узреть благословенный Говардхан
И сердце погрузить в озёра Радхи-Шьямы.

Даруй мне пару быстрых крыл,
Чтоб я туда скорей прибыл!

Господь!
Души моей секрет тебе я открываю:
Она взывает день и ночь:
«Ах, попаду ли я когда-нибудь
В святой Вриндаван?»_

*Шачинандана Свами*

*Июль 2013 года*
*THE WELL KEPT SECRET*

_By Sacinandana Swami

When will the Lord be merciful
And cut the noose of material desires
Before it chokes me to death?
The fruits on the tree of this world
Are poisonous – not sweet.

When will this fact cut deep into my deluded mind?
Crying, I shall go to that place
Where my Lord’s footprints cover the ground
And roll into its dust with bliss.

Grant me my wish to see Govardhana Hill
And bathe my heart and soul in Radha and Syama-kunda.

Give my soul wings that I may swiftly get there.
Oh Lord, I beg to inform you of one secret:
Day and night this soul of mine cries out:
“Oh, will I ever reach Vrndavana?”

(July, 2013)_

http://www.sacinandanaswami.com/s1a7...pt-secret.html

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Вопросы к Свами – 4*

*Как можно развить более глубокую связь с божествами?*

Через медитацию на следующие четыре трансцендентные качества божества.

*Саулавья.* Быть видимым для человеческих глаз. Благодаря этому мы можем служить божеству и принимать у него прибежище. Из-за того, что мы ощущаем  верховное положение божества и свою незначительность, мы не решаемся приблизиться к нему. Но _саулавья_  избавляет нас от этой робости. 

*Саушилья.* Успокаивать, внушать чувство защищённости всем, кому это необходимо. 

*Свамитва.* Пробуждать в живых существах уверенность, что Господь непременно исполнит их желания.

*Ватсалья.* Трансцендентная родительская любовь. Благодаря этому качеству божество защищает и утешает живые существа, несмотря на их ложь и оскорбления.

Медитация на эти четыре трансцендентных качества позволит раскрыть сердце для божеств.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Надо стремиться терпеть или можно препятствовать страданиям?*

Спасибо за вопрос. Конечно, желательно защищаться от страданий, это естественно. Ведь у человека есть разум. Однако в материальном мире просто невозможно избежать страданий. Этот мир создан, чтобы причинять страдания. Здесь рождение и смерть, болезни и старость приходят к каждому. 

Я принимал участие в конференции, где показали фильм о тибетской медицине «Искусство исцеления». В конце Далай-лама замечательно сказал, что, несомненно, медицина очень важна, но она не может навсегда избавить нас от страданий. «Мы должны признать, что мир невозможно избавить от страданий. Этот мир – мир перемен и в конечном счёте приносит страдания всем», – сказал Далай-лама. А потом он с глубокой озабоченностью посмотрел в камеру, хорошо зная, что западной аудитории следующее его замечание особенно не понравится. Он улыбнулся и произнёс: «Чтобы понять, как освободиться от страданий, вы должны обратиться к философии». Но это уже другая тема.

Итак, мой совет: в обычной жизни старайтесь избегать страданий, а когда видите, что это невозможно, обратитесь к духовной реальности. Оглянитесь на страдания и терпите их. Они не вечны и тоже уйдут.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Пожалуйста, расскажите, как правильно задавать вопросы.*

Задавать хорошие вопросы порой даже важнее, чем получать верные ответы, потому что процесс вопрошания направляет сознание в нужную сторону. Если сознание не направлено к духовному, можно даже получить самые лучшие духовные ответы, но они не помогут. Определение «сознания Кришны» – это «жажда», или «горячее желание». Горячее желание – единственное, что помогает оценить что-либо по достоинству. Оценить обед, роскошный или простой, можно, только если голоден.

Поэтому правильные вопросы имеют особое свойство: они связаны с нашими самыми глубокими потребностями. Иногда нужно отправиться вглубь себя, чтобы понять, чего же вы на самом деле хотите. 

Также хорошие вопросы должны способствовать просвещению других людей. И чтобы получить ответ на хорошие вопросы, иногда нужно сначала обрести подходящие для этого качества. Всякий раз, когда Рамануджачарье задавали действительно важные вопросы, он сначала наставлял вопрошающего обрести нужные качества, выполняя черную работу для _вайшнавов_. Только проверив таким образом желание узнать ответ, он отвечал на вопрос. Его ученик Ананта Ачарья следовал этому же методу. Однажды к нему пришел преданный, который хотел узнать признаки настоящего _вайшнава_. Ананта Ачарья приказал ему служить _вайшнавам_ в течение полугода. Затем он объяснил ему, помимо прочих вещей, что настоящий _вайшнав_ – словно соль. Соль является одним из самых важных компонентов любого кушанья, но её не видно. И всё же соль подчеркивает вкус блюда. Настоящий _вайшнав_ подчеркивает качества других _вайшнавов_, помогая им служить, но сам остаётся в тени. Он не стремится к известности и славе.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Почему так трудно взывать к Кришне?*

Лучше всего получается взывать к Кришне, когда не отвлекаешься на множество других вещей. Идите по одному адресу. Кришна хочет видеть, как мы ставим себя во всё большую зависимость от Него. Мы должны стараться развить исключительную преданность Ему.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет в "Нектаре преданности" (гл. 19): «В основе экстатической любви к Богу лежит вера…»

«Никогда не жди добра от так называемого общества, дружбы и любви. Только Кришна – истинный друг всех живых существ, и только Он может даровать нам все блага. Чем больше ты развиваешься в сознании Кришны, повторяя «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна», тем ты становишься духовно возвышеннее и счастливее во всех отношениях» (Письмо к Балабхи от 22 апреля 1967 года).

«Мы должны учиться зависеть от Кришны всё больше и больше. В сущности, Кришна всегда направляет нас как Сверхдуша, но из-за своей забывчивости мы не понимаем, что Кришна – наш вечный друг. По мере прогресса в сознании Кришны человек осознаёт, что Кришна всегда находится рядом со своими преданными – не только с преданными, но и с непреданными, однако преданные могут чувствовать Его присутствие, а непреданные – нет. Углубляя своё сознание Кришны, ты увидишь Его повсюду: не только на берегу реки, но и на улицах, в деревьях, фонарных столбах и т. д. Усиление такого видения – признак того, что ты заметно прогрессируешь в сознании Кришны. По сути, вокруг нет ничего, кроме Кришны. Это объясняется в «Гите». Он вкус воды, свет Луны, аромат цветка, свет Солнца, звук в эфире, сила сильного и т. д. Поэтому тот, кто действительно продвигается в сознании Кришны, может видеть Кришну повсюду. Разве кто-то может то может не видеть света солнца и луны, не чувствовать аромата цветка, вкуса воды, звука в эфире и т. п. на любом этапе своей жизни? Но человек должен узнать, что во всех этих разнообразных проявлениях существования находится Кришна. Без Кришны нет ничего. Просто под влиянием _майи_ мы забываем о связи Кришны со всем сущим» (Письмо Кришна деви от 21 декабря 1967 года). 

«Каждый может понять, что за красотой природы, за сочными фруктами и овощами и за удивительным теплом и светом Солнца находится друг. Поэтому мы должны обрести связь с этим драгоценным другом, Кришной. Любой здравомыслящий человек примет этот довод. Это разумное мышление» (Письмо Вьясе от 6 августа 1970 года).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Один из важнейших принципов бхакти-йоги состоит в том, чтобы чувства были полностью заняты в служении Господу, а не просто оторваны от объектов наслаждения. Но гениталии способны и хотят действовать намного чаще, чем это возможно в сознании Кришны (в конце концов, сколько детей можно иметь?). Если человек не использует гениталии, сколько хочется, а строго ограничивает себя, не подвергается ли он опасности закончить как тот йог, который пришел в возбуждение и пал после многолетнего воздержания, просто увидев совокупляющихся рыбок?* 

Несомненно, половое желание очень сильно. Это самая мощная движущая сила человеческой психологии. Однако она является просто тенью другой превосходящей силы. Это сила любви к Богу, изначальная природа живого существа.

На тему сексуальности и духовности уже было сказано многое. Я же хочу отметить, что для каждого из нас очень важно решить, каких целей мы хотим достичь в жизни. Когда человек начинает осознавать свои самые глубокие духовные желания и потребности, он должен отправиться на поиски той практики, которая поможет ему исполнить их. 18 февраля 1969 года Шрила Прабхупада написал очень интересное письмо своему ученику Уддхаве, где  раскрыл совершенное иное понимание влечения между мужчинами и женщинами – духовное понимание. Возможно, это поможет и Вам: «_В творении Бога есть разделение на мужской и женский пол, даже в духовном мире. И на это есть своя причина. Смысл в том, что мужчины и женщины могут объединяться – не для секса, но чтобы прославлять Господа. Женщины Вайкунтхи намного красивее во всём – своей фигурой, улыбкой, одеждой и т. д. Но мужчины и женщины там настолько увлечены пением Харе Кришна, что не испытывают ни малейшего сексуального желания даже при тесном общении_».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Я много думаю о преображении сердца. Мне кажется, что полностью изменить личность невозможно. Расскажите, пожалуйста, как различать между тем, что нужно в своей жизни просто принимать, а что можно изменить?*

Чтобы разглядеть себя, вы смóтрите в зеркало. Хорошее общение с преданными подобно такому зеркалу, которое помогает увидеть отчётливее, что можно изменить в себе, а что нужно принять. Шрила Прабхупада однажды сказал, что ни к чему менять свою личность: «Преданное служение не требует от мыши стать слоном». Просто погрузитесь в служении Кришне - благодаря соприкосновению с Ним вы, несомненно, преобразитесь. Но это преображение очень тонкое.  Это изменение желаний, мотивов и ориентиров. Слишком часто мы чрезмерно погружены в свои мысли и не можем увидеть в себе очевидного.

Жил-был человек, который всю жизнь смотрелся в кривое зеркало. Он был весьма безобразен, но в кривом зеркале выглядел красавцем. Наконец один из родственников решил раскрыть ему глаза и дал ему правильное зеркало. Взглянув в него, человек настолько огорчился, что выбросил новое зеркало и вернулся к старому.

К сожалению, именно это порой случается с нами, когда мы приходим в общество преданных и видим, что же нужно изменить в своих взглядах и поведении. Часто это оказывается настолько нестерпимым, что мы предпочитаем покинуть преданных. У индейцев есть интересная поговорка: «Если хочешь сказать правду – запасись быстрым скакуном», она оказывает, насколько нежеланной бывает правда. Услышав её, эго бунтует, и тогда сказавшему правду требуется быстрый конь. 

Давайте не делать этой ошибки, но будем с готовностью принимать необходимые перемены. Они ради нашего блага.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Как можно преодолеть свои привязанности? Иногда понимаешь, что исполнить желание невозможно, и ужасно страдаешь, потому что оно остаётся в сердце и приковывает к этому миру.*

Часто бывает, что, выполнив своё желание, люди страдают ещё больше. Посмотрите на те невероятные страдания, которые возникают в материальных отношениях.

В двадцать седьмой главе Десятой песни [«Шримад-Бхагаватам»] Господь Кришна объясняет, как избавиться от материальных привязанностей: «В сердце того, кто постоянно размышляет обо Мне, никогда не прорастёт желание чувственных удовольствий, как не прорастают обожжённые на солнце и сваренные зёрна ячменя». 

У всех нас есть желания. Давайте обратим эти желания на Кришну. От соприкосновения с Кришной они очистятся и потеряют свою способность приковывать нас к материальному миру.
Желания тех, чей ум погружён в сознание Кришны, безвредны. Поскольку объект их любви и привязанности полностью духовен, то в конце концов материальные желания пропадают. Пример с обжаренными зернами ячменя, которые не прорастают, очень нагляден. 

Просто не позволяй своему уму съезжать в грязь материальной жизни. Удерживай его на чистой духовной платформе. Возможно, вначале будет сложно удерживать его в течение долгого времени, поэтому практикуйся, практикуйся, практикуйся, пока не будешь оставаться в сознании Кришны всё дольше и дольше. Для этого действительно требуется практика.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Самое лучшее для духовной жизни – это ощущать себя жителем Вриндавана. Я слышал, что мы должны считать себя жителями духовного мира, не материального. Что помогает Вам помнить о Вриндаване, находясь за его пределами?*

Когда Шрила Прабхупада начал своё движение в Нью-Йорке, его однажды спросили: «Свамиджи, а Вы сейчас здесь?» Его ответ был: «Нет, я всегда во Вриндаване».
Шрила Прабхупада сам прокомментировал этот таинственный ответ. Он сказал, что Вриндаван – это не место на карте, а состояние сознания. На одной из его лекций во Вридаване, на которой я присутствовал, он пояснил подробнее: «Даже на Западе вы можете быть во Вриндаване, находясь в сознании Вриндавана – сознании, что вы предназначены служить Кришне, как это делают все жители Вриндавана».

Сердце – как фотограф, который хранит любимые фотографии, чтобы пересматривать их снова и снова. Когда я еду во Вриндаван, я фотографирую сердцем – делаю  снимки, которые смогу рассматривать на Западе.

Например, когда я повторяю свои круги или пою бхаджаны, я мысленно отправляюсь в свои любимые места во Вриндаване и там повторяю святые имена. Это намного усиливает настроение преданности любого моего действия. Также помогает чтение таких книг, как «Кришна», где рассказывается о Кришне во Вриндаване. Ум так силён. Есть поговорка, что лучше быть за пределами Вриндавана и думать о нём, чем быть во Вриндаване и думать об остальном мире.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Что вам больше всего нравится делать в сознании Кришны?*

Повторять святое имя с чувством своих отношений с Кришной.


_Когда Вы присоединились к Движению сознания Кришны и стали монахом, что Вам было труднее всего делать?_

(со смехом) Принимать холодный душ и предаваться авторитету духовного учителя.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*В чем предназначение храма?*

Храм должен давать духовное образование, но ещё важнее создавать атмосферу, в которой люди смогут обрести глубокое чувство прибежища, исходящее от отношений с Богом. 

Шрила Прабхупада высказался на эту тему в одной из лекций в Калькутте (8 марта 1972 года): «Храм означает прибежище, где можно получить духовное образование.  Люди должны приходить и изучать, что такое духовная жизнь, кто такой Бог и каковы их отношения с Богом».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Каков должен быть девиз нашей жизни?*

Шрила Прабхупада писал одному из своих первых учеников: «Поддерживай здоровье в хорошем состоянии и усердно работай для Кришны. Таков девиз нашей жизни» (письмо Райараме от 6 марта 1969 года).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Каков результат оскорблений, совершённых в уме?*

Если вы оскорбляете кого-то в уме, в итоге страдают ваши отношения. Конечно, известно, что в век Кали оскорбления, совершённые в уме, не засчитываются. В прежние времена было по-другому. Однако, это так только на одном уровне. Несомненно одно: то, о чём вы думаете, в этот век не проявляется сразу. Тем не менее, если не прекратить порицание, оно начинает отравлять ум, если же критичные мысли поддерживать долгое время, они имеют скверные последствия. 

Научный журнал «Психология сегодня» (Psychology Today) написал об интересном эксперименте. Участника эксперимента специально рассердили, а затем попросили подышать в стакан. Конденсат собрали и дали морским свинкам, которые тут же умерли от яда, выпущенного вместе с гневом. Когда испытуемый гневался целый час, в конденсате его дыхания было столько яда, что погибли восемьдесят морских свинок. Поэтому критичные эмоции, включая гнев, всегда вредны для здоровья.

Человек, взращивающий неодобрительные мысли, привлекает в свою жизнь уничтожающие последствия. 

Теперь вы видите, как важно избегать оскорблений в уме.

Но, пожалуйста, не волнуйтесь. Когда у вас появляется нехорошая мысль, последствия от неё наступают не сию минуту. Если вы с испугом подумаете, что сейчас на вас нападёт слон, он не появится в тот же миг и не раздавит вас.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Во время праздников, посещения храмов и фестивалей сердце размягчается и наполняется любовью, состраданием, духовными эмоциями и откровениями. Как можно сохранить это состояние сердца?*

Вот сразу несколько ответов.

1. Сердце подобно сосуду. Если хотите сохранить в нём сознание Кришны, нужно позаботиться о том, чтобы в сердце не было дыр жадности, гнева, иллюзии и т. п. Хотите наслаждаться нектаром – принесите чашу без дыр.

2. В материальной среде духовные сокровища имеют склонность испаряться, если их не подпитывать. Материалистическая атмосфера подобна испепеляющему летнему жару, а духовные богатства – озёрам с освежающей водой. Если не наполнять озёра новой водой, они могут испариться.
Поэтому все истинные духовные традиции побуждают к регулярной ежедневной _садхане_, которая будет освежать ваш духовный опыт. Не уезжайте из храма, с праздников или фестивалей с пустыми руками. Возьмите с собой улучшенную духовную практику.

3. _Бхакти_, преданность, то есть наполненность духовными эмоциями и любовью, передаётся через _бхакт_, преданных. Как вода течёт по трубе, а дождь проходит сквозь воздух, так и _бхакти_ передается через сердце преданных. Поэтому поддерживайте постоянное и вдохновляющее общение с преданными. Это поможет вам всегда освежать _бхакти_ в сердце.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Сердечное приветствие* 

Дорогие друзья!

Примите мои благословения и молитвы о вашем благополучии. 

Сегодня я хочу поприветствовать вас от всего сердца и сообщить радостную новость. Лечение, которое я проходил, произвело необыкновенные перемены в моём теле. Большинство органов постепенно вновь начали функционировать. Моё самочувствие существенно изменилось, тело почти полностью вернулось к нормальной работе! Надеюсь, вы прекрасно провели День явления Господа Чайтаньи. Для нас этот день стал поистине  особенным. 

Да, фестиваль Гаура-пурнимы в Москве был очень воодушевляющим.

В пандале, где проходил _киртан_, собралось полторы тысячи преданных. Когда мы вместе пели святое имя, я внезапно почувствовал, как в моё сердце снизошла _крипа-шакти_ Господа. Я ощутил небывалую близость к матери-Ганге и местам игр, которые не раз посещал во время Навадвипа-мандала-парикрамы (если вы еще не были там, обязательно посетите эти девять островов, наполняя сердце картинами, которые будут всплывать в вашем воображении каждый раз во время слушания и медитации на игры Господа Гауранги). 

Мы всё глубже погружались в атмосферу _киртана_ и вдруг увидели огромное золотое сердце, плывущее над головами преданных. Кто-то вспомнил слова Кришны из «Ади-пураны»: «О Арджуна, в Моём сердце всегда есть место для имён тех, кто громко поёт Мое имя, с верой или без неё».  

В этот раз мы были уверены, что сердце Господа Гауранги появилось, чтобы собрать наши имена. Мы были по-настоящему тронуты!

Внешне – с материальной точки зрения – это был просто воздушный шарик в форме сердца, который одна из _матаджи_ подвесила где-то над сценой для украшения, но в тот момент, тем вечером на Гаура-пурниму, после _гауранга-катхи_, мы ощутили, что Господь подал нам явный знак. «Моё сердце здесь для вас. Оставьте все сомнения!» Долгое время это сердце плавало по переполненному пандалу, собирая имена.

Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж дал фантастическую лекцию о том, как Господь Гауранга, будучи трансцендентным героем, олицетворяет четыре типа классического рыцаря: храброго воина, героя в благотворительности, героя в следовании _дхарме_ и рыцаря в любви. 

В конце он представил нам могущественное средство - «новую _садхану_», которая поможет освободиться от влияния материальных желаний. Когда они возникают в вашем сердце, просто поднимите руки и громко прокричите _маха-мантру_. Забудьте о том, как вы при этом выглядите, о месте, где находитесь в данный момент, и что подумают другие… Просто примите прибежище. И материальные желания, как воры, убегающие из тёмной комнаты, как только включается свет, покинут вас. 

Я опробовал этот метод, когда ехал по суетным  улицам Москвы и увидел обманчиво привлекательный плакат, который «послал» в моё сердце нежелательный сигнал. Сработало мгновенно, пусть даже в мою сторону повернулось несколько изумлённых лиц. Нет проблем!

На следующий день я рассказал Махараджу о проекте «Ведический путь» и оставил ему лист с презентацией. Спустя неделю он позвонил мне  и сказал, что очень воодушевлён прочитанным и хочет применить эту систему по всей России. Они занимаются развитием вайшнавских общин и хотят систематически обучать преданных. Сейчас Махарадж разрабатывает мультимедиапрезентацию этого проекта. 

И что происходит в моем уме?  На днях я убедился, что нужно просто сконцентрировать внимание на целях нашего служения и целях духовной жизни. Затем нам нужно попросить благословения у гуру и Кришны, сохраняя веру в то, что если эта деятельность удовлетворяет Господа, Он осуществит наше желание. Следующий шаг – внимательно наблюдать, чтобы распознавать знаки свыше (помощники, которых нам посылают, предоставленные возможности и т. п.) и следовать им. Внезапно мы увидим, что желание исполнено, и это не будет для нас сюрпризом! 

Я желаю вам всего самого лучшего и огромной духовной силы. 

Харибол!

_Шачинандана Свами

5 апреля 2008 года_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Путевые записки: освобождённые души, или секрет левитации*

Хотя прошло уже три недели с тех пор, как я побывал на дивном ретрите «Садху-санга» в Остине, штат Техас, я по-прежнему под впечатлением от духовных чудес, которые увидел там. Я был свидетелем «левитации». 

Ретрит проходил в особом духе выдающегося Махараджа, Его Святейшества Индрадьюмны Свами, и объединил впечатляющее количество преданных слуг святого имени. Четыре дня преданные собирались вместе, чтобы полностью посвятить это время повторению святого имени и слушанию о сознании Кришны. Наряду с опытными преданными было также много новичков. 

Киртан обладал таким «терапевтическим эффектом», что даже олени окружили зал, заинтересовавшись  пением! Под конец все танцевали в полном восторге – казалось, они парят в воздухе!

В самом деле, по-другому это не описать. Нужно отметить, что существует сияющий путь, брахма гати пантха, который ведёт из материального мира в вечный духовный мир. Другое название -урдхва-пундра, восходящий путь. Все души, сознательно или бессознательно, ищут его в этом мире. К несчастью, многие оказываются сбитыми с толку и введёнными в заблуждение различными материальными устремлениями.

Встать на этот путь возможно, лишь сбросив цепи, привязывающие нас к этому миру. В этом нам помогает _киртан_. 

В детстве я летал на воздушном шаре. На немецком его название звучит как Fesselballon («привязной аэростат»). До сих пор помню, что, прежде чем подняться в небо, нужно было сбросить балласт (мешки с песком) и снять железные цепи, которые привязывали нас к земле. 

Я ощутил небывалую радость, когда мы оторвались от земли и воспарили. Сначала эта радость была тихой – но затем она прорвалась из сердца к губам, и внезапно я разразился ликующей песней. В Техасе я переживал похожие чувства (представьте себе). Благодаря могуществу _киртана_ мы все «воспарили» над этим миром, оставляя существование на уровне чувств, ума и разума. Шрила Прабхупада писал об этом феномене: «Однако нет сомнения, что если человек повторяет мантру в течение некоторого времени, он сразу же поднимается на духовный уровень, и первый признак этого – желание танцевать во время пения мантры. Мы наблюдали это на практике» (Наука самоосознания, стр. 223).

Как же это работает? В этой же главе Шрила Прабхупада дает объяснение: «Можно убедиться на практике, что повторение этой _маха-мантры_, или великой песни освобождения, позволяет сразу же ощутить трансцендентный экстаз, приходящий непосредственно из духовной сферы….Поэтому для повторения _маха-мантры_ не нужно понимать, что она означает… Это приходит само собой, непосредственно с духовного уровня. Это происходит не в результате наших усилий, а благодаря могуществу святых имён».

Теперь я ощущаю лёгкость, облегчение от бремени обыденного сознания. Пыль, покрывающая зеркало сердца, была стёрта. Цепи разорваны, и знаете,  я до сих пор пою, не могу остановиться.

На обратном пути в самолете я слушал удивительную лекцию Шрилы Прабхупады  и услышал подтверждение своим ощущениям. «В Нью Дели меня иногда приглашали давать воспитательные лекции заключённым. Поэтому я повидал очень много заключённых. Они были закованы в железные цепи. Все мы находимся в таком же положении. Но чем для нас является эта цепь? Это наши чувственные наслаждения. Да. Мы прикованы к этому материальному миру чувственными удовольствиями. И всё. Поэтому, если мы хотим сократить тюремный срок, в первую очередь мы должны уменьшить количество чувственных наслаждений или отрегулировать их» (лекция по "Бхагавад-гите" в Нью-Йорке 27 апреля 1966 года).

Испытывая высшую радость сознания Кришны в _киртане_, с умиротворённым сознанием, мы с лёгкостью расстаемся с привязанностями к низшим материальным удовольствиям. Но что ещё важнее: мы обращаемся к самой могущественной энергии Господа: Его _крипа-шакти_, или силе милости.

Тот, кто поёт святое имя, становится дорогим сердцу Кришны, пение святых имён привлекает Кришну и (сложно в это поверить) пленяет. Кришна Сам признаёт это в разговоре с Арджуной.

 «О Арджуна, тот, кто поёт Мои святые имена и танцует передо Мной в экстазе, несомненно, покупает Меня своей преданностью. Я обещаю это. Я говорю тебе истину – те, кто повторяет Мои имена и плачет с преданностью передо Мной, в действительности покупают Меня своей любовью» (Ади-пурана, 11-я глава, и «Хари-бхакти-виласа», стихи 446-447).

Когда человек обретает милость Господа, цепи спадают и он «воспаряет», или возносится в духовное небо. В чем же сложность? 

*Июнь 2013 года*

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Признание*

Нелегко возвращаться на Запад. Хотя здесь и приземлился мой самолёт – прилетело сюда лишь моё тело. Сегодня я читал текст традиционного вриндаванского _киртана_, любовался изображением Кришны из своей коллекции, и моё сердце было до самой глубины исполнено счастья. Затем я отправился спать, всё ещё чувствуя неудобство из-за смены часовых поясов. Именно тогда мне и приснился этот замечательный сон – я записал его.


*ЧТО ВИДЕЛ Я?*

Кришны красоту сегодня видел я:
Сияло тело как сапфир, 
а _дхоти_ - словно молния,

Качались серьги, озаряя лик,
Пряталась в устах улыбка, 
Промелькнув на миг.

Молчала флейта в стороне, 
Колокольчик на лодыжке
не звенел, покоясь в тишине.

Посох пастуха рука Его сжимала, 
Плечи укрывало одеяло,
И гирлянда до колен -  
Знак победы 
и Его любви ко всем.

Тропами Вриндавана Он бродил
И над головами _гопи_ горшки с маслом бил,
И от грохота и эха
Трясся лес, 
захлёбываясь смехом.

Ах, когда же наконец
Ты, разбойник-сорванец, 
Разобьёшь без сожаления 
Стены жизни моей бренной?

Кончилось виденье, 
И одно 
лишь на сердце у меня теперь желание:
Не вернуться никогда и ни за что
Из святой земли волшебного Вриндавана...

(_навеяно традиционным вриндаванским киртаном_)

_Шачинандана Свами 

Январь 2013 года

(перевод Алексея Шаповала)_


A confession:
It is not easy to return to the West. Even though my plane has landed here – it is only my body that has arrived. Today I read a traditional Vraja kirtan, looked at a picture of Krishna from my collection and felt happy within my heart. Afterwards I went to have a rest - still being jet-lagged. It was then that I had such a good dream - and wrote it down.

*WHAT DID I SEE?*

Today I saw the beauty of Krishna
His body a blazing sapphire
His brilliant dhoti a moving thunderbolt.

Dancing earrings illuminated His cheeks
And covered a hidden smile.

He did not play His flute
And silenced his ankle-bells.

There was a red stick in His right hand
And a dark blanket covered His shoulders
A victory garland hung down to His knees.

He was roaming through the lanes of Vrindavan
And yes - He was breaking the clay pots
Held high upon the heads of the gopis.
And the forest was echoing in laughter.

_"Oh breaker of the clay pots
When will you break the walls which surround my life?"_

When the scene vanished from my heart
Only one desire did remain
If I go to Vrindavan again
May I never return.

(Inspired by a traditional Braja kirtan)

(January, 2013)

http://www.sacinandanaswami.com/en/s...did-i-see.html

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Вопросы Его Святейшеству Шачинандане Свами на онлайн-конференции The Times of India Web Show, 
состоявшейся в октябре 2002 года*


*У Господа Кришны было так много жён, но при этом Он имел романтические отношения с Радхой. И Его называли макхан-чор, поскольку Он воровал масло в чужих домах. Почему же, несмотря на всё это, Кришне поклоняются?*

Бог может делать все, что угодно, и при этом оставаться Богом, потому что Он совершенно отличается от нас и Его деяния также отличаются. Например, когда Кришна танцевал с бесчисленными гопи, он на самом деле танцевал со своими же экспансиями. Это как ребёнок танцует перед зеркалом со своим отражением. Все мы все являемся частицами Господа. Он единственный _пуруша_, источник энергии, а все мы – _пракрити_, энергия.

Один профессор на Западе с вызовом спросил моего духовного учителя (гуру) Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Как вы можете поклоняться безнравственному распутнику?» Шрила Прабхупада спокойно ответил: «А сколько у Вас жён?» Профессор недоумённо сказал: «Только одна, разумеется!» Шрила Прабхупада сурово произнес: «Вы безнравственны! Вы украли свою жену у Кришны! Все живые существа – это жёны Кришны!»

Когда Кришна воровал масло, Он в действительности крал сердца Своих преданных, которые молились: «Я готовлю это масло для Тебя. Пожалуйста, приди и укради его, доставь радость моим глазам». Удивительный Кришна всегда делает удивительные вещи. Если вы побольше узнаете о Нем, то увидите, что Господь совершает Свои деяния только для блага и наслаждения всех и каждого. Знаете ли Вы о том, что солдаты, погибшие на поле битвы Курукшетра, сразу же обрели _мокшу_? Кришна превратил поле битвы  в поле освобождения! Только Бог способен сделать такое.


*Как можно развить подлинное терпение? Когда я оказываюсь в ситуации, которую очень трудно терпеть, я обычно реагирую в соответствии со сложившимся  стереотипом. Сначала мне больно, затем я хочу защититься, а потом я говорю и поступаю так, что всё только усложняется. Как сломать стереотип?*

Подлинное терпение нельзя развить путём тренировки. Тренировка и обучение новому поведению могут помочь в повседневной жизни, но в момент настоящих испытаний вам понадобится внутренняя сила, которую можно обрести только посредством духовной практики. _Бхаджан_, или поклонение Кришне, раскрывает эту внутреннюю силу. _Бхаджан_ перенесёт вас в другую реальность – духовную реальность, которая дарит высшее счастье и, как следствие, силу. В жизни я видел, что во время настоящих испытаний: нестерпимой боли, жестокого разочарования и т. д. – невозможно принять прибежище в установках ума, и только духовное осознание дает душе чувство безопасности, защиту и силу.


*Свамиджи, пожалуйста, дайте мне руководство и помогите приблизиться к Богу. Что мне следует делать в отношении повторения мантр, паломничества, благотворительности, жертвоприношений и остальных правил и предписаний, учитывая, что я очень занят на работе и в личной жизни? Пожалуйста, укажите мне путь.*

Спасибо за Ваше доверие. Я думаю, что лучше всего будет, если Вы найдёте истинного духовного учителя (гуру), который сможет лично наставлять Вас. Замечательно, что «Индия Таймс» устроила эту конференцию, но всё же он ограничен по времени, и кроме того, мы не можем видеть друг друга лицом к лицу. Для квалифицированного духовного руководства требуется достаточно времени, чтобы подробно узнать ситуацию человека. Духовное руководство – вещь более тонкая, чем операция на мозге. Но я хочу ободрить Вас. Пожалуйста, приходите в храмы, такие как храм Радха-Расабихари  в Джуху (Мумбай) или любой храм ИСККОН. Я уверен, что Кришна устроит все необходимое, чтобы Вы встретили людей, которые помогут Вам. Мы можем также лично встретиться в следующее воскресенье (22 декабря 2002 года) в храме Радхи-Гопинатхи в Чоупатти (Мумбай). Программа начинается в 13 часов.


*Уважаемый господин, пожалуйста, расскажите, зачем Бог сотворил эту вселенную. В чём цель творения, ведь ничто не создается бесцельно?*

Вселенная подобна школе. Назначение школы в том, чтобы ученики хорошо усваивали уроки и подготовились к настоящей жизни за стенами школы. Точно так же цель существования вселенной состоит в том, чтобы дать нам практичное подлинное духовное образование, так чтобы мы смогли жить, есть и танцевать вместе с исполненной блаженства Верховной Личностью Бога, Кришной.


*Делает ли настоящая любовь людей ближе к Богу? Как можно обрести крипу (благословения) Бога?*

Если вы любите по-настоящему, вы должны принимать человека таким, какой он есть. Изначально, все мы являемся частицами Кришны. Когда мы любим по-настоящему, мы признаём это. Это означает, что относимся к своей/ему спутнице/нику с огромным уважением и любовью, как к частице Бога. Таким образом наши отношения обретают божественную природу. Мы никогда не забудем, кем на самом деле являются дорогие нам люди, даже если их слишком человеческие стороны порой действуют нам на нервы! (Улыбается) Мы никогда не забудем, что они – дети вечности. Такое видение одухотворяет отношения.

Как придти к такой степени зрелости? Нужно отправиться туда, где находится _крипа-шакти_, энергия милости Бога. Если вы хотите получить электричество, нужно подключиться к электропроводам.  Подобно этому вы должны подключиться к _крипа-шакти_ Бога. Этого можно достичь регулярной молитвой из глубины сердца и медитацией на присутствие Господа во всех аспектах вашей жизни – хороших и плохих, чтобы вы смогли увидеть Его улыбающееся лицо за внешне обычными событиями жизни. И снова повторю: общайтесь с преданными Богу людьми и повторяйте Его прекрасные имена. Это будет несложно, ведь Он горячо желает дать это всем нам – мы же должны просто взять.


*Что такое тамо-, раджо- и саттва-гуна? Как обычный человек может контролировать их, чтобы улучшить свое преданное служение? Как гуру может помочь ученику обрести духовную жизнь? Могли бы Вы рассказать об отношениях учитель-ученик?*

_Тамас_ – это сила невежества, контролирующая нашу жизнь, _раджас_ – сила страсти (как дорожное движение в Бомбее!), и _саттва_ – оживляющая и просвещающая сила. Преданный должен увеличивать в своей жизни _саттву_, что автоматически уменьшит разрушительное влияние невежества и страсти. Как это сделать? Ешьте вегетарианскую пищу, предложенную Богу, вставайте рано (несмотря на почти гравитационную силу сна по утрам) и занимайтесь духовной практикой – мантра-медитацией, пением духовных песен, чтением священных текстов, например «Бхагавад-гиты» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с комментариями. Однако самая сильная практика – это общение с преданными Господа. Материальное общение толкает вас под влияние _раджаса_ и _тамаса_, тогда как благодаря духовному общению вы возвышаетесь к _саттве_. Проще говоря, если общаетесь с пьяницами, вы начнете пить, а если общаетесь со святыми – начнёте танцевать!

Гуру помогает своему ученику, как птица-мать обучает птенцов летать. Он должен кормить ученика духовной пищей, давать духовный опыт и наставлять, объясняя знание древних шастр (слов, сказанных Богом или о Боге). Духовный учитель также заботится об ученике, помогая ему преодолевать препятствия на пути, давая ему прибежище и любовь в трудные времена и поправляя ученика, когда тот теряет из виду цель.

(окончание следует)

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Как я узнаю, что осознал Бога или увидел Его? Как я могу увидеть Бога? Как и где я могу встретиться с Богом?*

Свидетельством того, что человек увидел Бога, является его полное внутреннее преображение. Это похоже на превращение железа в золото. Когда железо помещают в огонь, оно меняет свою природу. Так же и человек, получивший непосредственное общение Бога, переполнен трансцендентным, любовным экстазом. 

Теперь к вопросу о том, где встретить Бога. Он присутствует в  пяти местах, но, чтобы отыскать Его там, вы должны быть серьёзными и решительными. Первое и наиболее доступное место – это _садху-санга_, общение с преданными Господа. Второе – это повторение святых имён Харе Кришна. Третье – в священных писаниях. Четвёртое – приходя к Нему в храм. И пятое – в Его святых местах. Я желаю вам полного успеха в поисках Бога.


*Что такое сознание Кришны? Что Вы думаете о Движении сознания Кришны в Индии?*

Мой духовный учитель (гуру) однажды сказал, что сознание Кришны означает «подняться над облаками иллюзии». Иными словами, сознание Кришны – это узнать о «солнце»-Кришне, свободном от облаков материальной иллюзии. Там, где есть «солнце»-Кришна, нет тьмы иллюзии. Это сознание Кришны. 

Храмы сознания Кришны, которые я посещал в Индии, несут своим посетителям этот непосредственный контакт с Богом, отчего они становятся очень счастливы. Но я также видел, что западные облака иллюзии начинают покрывать небо индийской духовности. Людей начинают больше интересовать облака, чем солнце. Поэтому Движению сознания Кришны придётся находить новые способы привлекать интерес населения Индии.


*Расскажите о своих ощущениях и опыте посещения святых мест или глубокой медитации?*

Какой интересный вопрос! Когда паломник посещает святые места, он напрямую соприкасается с двумя влиятельными энергиями Господа. Одна из них – тарака-шакти, освобождающая энергия, поэтому вы чувствуете себя свободными от всех тревог и проблем. Вторая – парака-шакти. Эта энергия с нежностью притягивает вас к океану любви, Господу, пробуждая в сердце удивительную эмоцию духовной любви, пронизывающей всё существо. Во время глубокой медитации человек испытывает похожие ощущения от близкого присутствия Господа. Я мог бы углубиться в детали, но, думаю, что будет намного полезнее, если вы запланируете собственное паломничество, ведь, даже думая о поездке в святое место, вы уже начинаете чувствовать его силу.


*Свамиджи, как человек получает совершенное знание об Абсолютной Истине через пратйакша-праману и анумана-праману?*

_Пратйакша-прамана_ означает непосредственное восприятие. Это, конечно, самый прямой опыт – видеть Господа, стоящего перед вами или находящегося на лотосе вашего сердца. _Анумана-прамана_ не настолько прямая. Она означает постижение Господа через философские размышления. Этот путь порой приводит к истине, а иногда нет. 


*Объясните, пожалуйста, что такое самосознание и процесс его достижения?*

Самоосознание – это главная потребность каждого человека. Процесс его  достижения состоит в том, чтобы удалить всё, что не является нашим «я». «Я», словно алмаз, погребено в недрах горы и покрыто толстыми слоями породы. Если мы уберём эти слои, то отыщем сияющий алмаз. Таким же образом, чтобы найти свою изначальную, полную блаженства, суть, мы должны удалить слои, покрывающие наше «я».

Как это сделать? Ведические писания рассказывают об очень эффективном методе мантра-медитации. При повторении чистого духовного звука из ума уходит всё скопившееся там осквернение. Это очень практичный метод. Я проводил встречи, в которых принимало участие до 30 000 человек, и в конце предлагал им повторять вместе маха-мантру Харе Кришна:

_Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе_

Сразу же весь зал наполнялся атмосферой духовного счастья, и люди, которые прежде не имели представления об эффекте этой мантры, начинали танцевать. Такое происходило даже на охваченных войнами территориях, таких как бывшая Югославия, где благодаря пению мантры недавние враги становились друзьями и вновь раскрывали своё истинное «я». Пожалуйста, попробуйте это сами!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Вопросы к Свами – 5*

*Мне кажется, что эгоизм настолько глубоко въелся в наш образ мышления, что буквально всё, что мы делаем, в конечном счёте коренится в желании собственного наслаждения. Есть ли бескорыстие в этом мире?*

Говорится, что вся деятельность в духовном мире, вызвана желанием доставить удовольствие Кришне, тогда как деятельность в этом мире преимущественно основана на эгоизме. Однако, чтобы объяснить нам природу истинного бескорыстия, Шрила Прабхупада использовал пример из этого мира. Он сказал, что любовь матери к ребенку и её забота о нём наиболее близки к любви к Богу. Подумайте о материнской любви. Мать рожает ребенка в больших муках. Она делает с желанием дать ему жизнь, и эта мысль помогает ей вынести боль родов, настолько огромную, с которой мужской организм не способен справиться. Если бы мужчине пришлось испытать такую боль, он бы умер. Пока ребёнок маленький, мать должна кормить его грудью через определённые промежутки времени, даже ночью, когда ей хочется спать. Но из любви к ребёнку она терпит все эти неудобства. Мать терпит, если ребенок испускает на нее кал и мочу. Какой пример бескорыстной самоотдачи! И нет никакой гарантии, что ребёнок отблагодарит её. Бывает, что во время переходного периода подросток упрекает мать: «Ты никогда не понимала меня и неправильно воспитывала». И она молча сносит эти упрёки.

Я испытываю к материнству огромное уважение. Я понимаю, почему в ведических писаниях говорится, что отца иногда можно критиковать, но мать – никогда. Это пример почти бескорыстной любви. Конечно, любовь к Богу имеет измерения, которых нет в отношениях этого мира. 

Если вы хотите стать бескорыстным, постарайтесь давать великий дар сознания Кришны другим людям. Это поможет войти в мир заботы о других. Обучение бескорыстию похоже на изучение иностранного языка. Сейчас мы говорим на языке эгоизма.  А чтобы хорошо овладеть бескорыстием, нужно изучать и практиковать его.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*В чем смысл инициации?*

На этот вопрос можно дать множество ответов, но я хочу сосредоточиться на одном из них. Инициация означает установление двусторонних отношений. Это серьёзные отношения с гуру, его _парампарой_ и Господом Кришной. Инициация  приносит огромное благо и вместе с тем с нашей стороны определённые обязательства. 

После инициации у вас в руках оказывается спасительный канат – не перережьте его. Относитесь к нему как к великому сокровищу и радуйтесь этой связи. Используйте эту связь и те неизмеримые богатства, что исходят из неё. Не нужно рассматривать инициацию как ритуал, длящийся около часа. Инициация – это процесс длиною в жизнь и даже больше. Инициация может вывести вас на верный путь, но, чтобы продвигаться по нему, нужно добровольно сотрудничать.

 Хотел бы привести письмо Шрилы Прабхупады своему ученику Махапуруше на эту тему: «Духовный учитель и Кришна – две параллельных линии. Поезд едет по двум рельсам. Духовного учителя и Кришну можно сравнить с рельсами – им нужно служить одновременно. Кришна помогает найти истинного духовного учителя, а истинный духовный учитель помогает понять Кришну» (12 февраля 1968 года).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Я хочу отправиться в паломничество по святым местам Индии. Посоветуйте, как извлечь из паломничества наибольшую пользу.*

_са ниргатах каурава-пунйа-лабдхо
гаджахвайат тиртха-падах падани
анвакрамат пунйа-чикиршайорвйам
адхиштхито йани сахасра-муртих_

«Благодаря своей праведности Видура появился на свет в благочестивом роду Кауравов. Покинув Хастинапур, он отправился в паломничество по святым местам, которые являются лотосными стопами Господа. Стремясь умножить свою добродетель, он обходил святые места, где находятся тысячи трансцендентных форм Господа» (Бхаг., 3.1.17).

Из «Бхагаватам» мы узнаем, что Кришна лично присутствует в святых местах паломничества. Шрила Прабхупада поясняет: «Святые места, назначение которых – освобождать паломников от грехов, разбросаны по всей вселенной, и все желающие могут посетить их, чтобы обрести чистое существование и осознать Бога. Однако не следует довольствоваться одним только посещением мест паломничества и выполнением предписанных ритуалов; необходимо искать встречи с великими душами, которые находятся там и заняты служением Господу. В каждом святом месте Господь пребывает в одной из Своих многочисленных трансцендентных форм».

Отправляясь в паломничество, нужно иметь очень ясное представление, чего вы хотите достичь. Уникальный дар святых мест состоит в том, что там можно действительно встретиться с Богом, если вы готовы принять великие благословения этих мест. Вы можете очиститься от второстепенных вещей в своей жизни, греховных реакций и таким образом освободить себе дорогу к Богу. Действие мест паломничества проявляется в особой степени, когда вы заняты там  _шраванам_ и _киртанам_, то есть слушанием о Кришне и прославлением Его. Также постарайтесь заниматься каким-то служением и всеми средствами избегайте любых оскорблений как против местных жителей, главных _вайшнавов_, так и божеств.

В месте паломничества нужно добровольно принять аскезы, например, вставать рано, сосредоточиться на духовной практике и не терять времени в удовольствиях для тела или ума. Нужно по-настоящему проводить время с Кришной.

Однажды Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили, в чём смысл посещения Вриндавана. Он ответил: «Это дает толчок вернуться домой, к Богу».

Мой совет: всегда используйте время в святых местах так, как бы вы использовали его в духовном мире. Сосредоточьтесь на сути жизни, и вы получите огромную духовную энергию, которая перенесёт вас на возвышенные ступени сознания Кришны.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Что нужно делать, когда духовная жизнь становится сухой?*

По сути, духовная жизнь никогда не становится сухой. Это материальная жизнь атакует духовную жизнь и чинит препятствия. Лекарство от этого всегда одно: «Как найти Кришну?»

Обычно Кришну можно найти в обществе преданных, собравшихся для совместной практики сознания Кришны, в беседе с другом-преданным, в процессе служения с настроением глубокой преданности. 

Кришну можно найти на дороге веры. Если вы делаете всего один шаг по этой дороге в Его направлении, Он пробежит сотню шагов к вам.

Часто материальная заторможенность входит в духовную практику, когда в нас не хватает «огня». Хорошее общение вернёт эту божественную искру в нашу жизнь.

Искусство состоит в том, чтобы, невзирая ни на что, помнить о Кришне и иметь с Ним связь, испытывая привязанность к Нему. Однажды Шрила Прабхупада написал: «Жизнь в материальном мире подобна твёрдому дереву, и если вы сможете вырезать из неё форму Кришны, тогда ваша жизнь успешна» (письмо Кришнадеви от 26 января 1968 года).

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Иногда в жизнь преданных приходит материальный успех: хорошая работа, деньги и т. д., и обычно мы благодарим за это Кришну. Но как можно быть уверены, что именно Кришна, а не майя посылает нам эти удобства?* 

_Майя_ обычно испытывает нас, а Кришна благословляет. Если эти удобства усиливают ваше сознание Кришны, тогда это благословение Кришны. Если из-за таких удобств вы теряете сознание Кришны, значит, вы не прошли тест _майи_.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Шачинандана Свами, каков Ваш самый глубокий опыт в сознании Кришны?*

Я бы сказал, встреча с Кришной через посредство моего духовного учителя.

Поясню. Кришна всегда являет Себя Своему дорогому преданному. И как вода течёт по трубе, электричество идёт по проводу, а солнечный свет – сквозь воздух, так и Кришна являет Себя через посредство духовного учителя. В моей жизни было несколько случаев, когда я очень сознательно следовал руководству и примеру Шрилы Прабхупады во время _даршанов_, паломничеств, молитв в святых местах и духовной практики. И могу откровенно вам сказать, что случаются чудеса осознания Бога. Шрила Прабхупада выразил эту мысль в письме, написанном 12 февраля 1968 года: «Духовный учитель и Кришна – две параллельных линии. Поезд едет по двум рельсам. Духовного учителя и Кришну можно сравнить с рельсами, им нужно служить одновременно. Кришна помогает найти истинного духовного учителя, а истинный духовный учитель помогает понять Кришну».

Конечно, если человек практикует сознание Кришны уже более тридцати пяти лет, он уже пережил различный опыт. Но когда опыт по-настоящему духовен? Я бы сказал, когда он приходит по правильному каналу. По крайней мере тогда вы можете быть уверены. Ум может миллионы вещей воображать духовными, но зачастую они просто мистические.

Есть одно древнее правило, касающееся разглашения особого духовного опыта. Санатана Госвами советует нам никогда не устраивать публичных спектаклей из духовных переживаний. Они должны храниться в глубине сердца, как огонь свечи в безветренном месте. Когда эти личные откровения выносятся на публику, ветер людского мнения наряду с опасностью возгордиться  этими дарами могут затушить пламя любви.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Я понял, что меня только что поразили первые стрелы Камадевы (вожделение). Я еще не окончательно погиб, но нахожусь полностью под этими чарами. Я не хотел, но так уж вышло. Я прилагаю все усилия, чтобы думать о Кришне, но сейчас могу думать лишь об объекте своего желания. Пожалуйста, помогите!*

Что же, давайте проанализируем, что происходит, когда человека поражают стрелы Камадевы:

1. _Харшана_ – восхищение, веселье, трепет радости и желания.
2. _Рочана_ – обаяние, привлекательность, способность даровать наслаждение и удовлетворение.
3. _Мохана_ – способность вводить в заблуждение, смущать, сбивать с толку.
4. _Шошана_ – способность иссушать, жечь, лишать сил.
5. _Марана_ – смерть, уничтожение
(процитировано из книги «Гаятри-мантры» Шачинанданы Свами).
Для материалиста эти стрелы из-за их всепоглощающего воздействия представляются наивысшим благословением. В материальной жизни люди не знают об огромном приливе сил и любви, которые можно испытать в сознании Бога – о том опыте, по сравнению с которым  материальное вожделение блекнет, а иногда даже превращается в нежелательную силу, отвлекающую внимание на что-то бессмысленное. Поддаться вожделению во многом означает отвлечься на какой-то объект. Поэтому сейчас вы должны учиться сосредоточивать свое внимание. Вы должны учиться отдавать своё внимание Кришне, больше слушая о Нем, прославляя Его, размышляя о Нём и, наконец, поклоняясь Ему. Таким образом вы сможете вернуть утерянное сокровище своего внимания. Привнести Кришну в сюжет своей жизни означает привнести туда волшебное притяжение. Поймите, что вся окружающая красота исходит из Кришны и является лишь отражением реальности. Учитесь смотреть на объект своего желания не как на тело, а как на вечную частицу Кришны, идущую к Нему. Прабхупада однажды написал: «Пять плюс пять будет десять. Кришна плюс "всё остальное" будет Вриндаван. Не забывайте Кришну, и вы всегда будете во Вриндаване (духовном мире)».

Когда ум возбуждён, надо на некоторое время остановиться. Это как волны на воде. Пока на поверхности воды рябь, нельзя увидеть вещей, что упали на дно. Поэтому некоторое время ничего не делайте. Когда вода успокоится, вы увидите всё в истинном свете. Шрила Прабхупада всегда вдохновлял учеников сесть, лучше всего перед божествами в храме, и повторять Харе Кришна. Несомненно, волнение уляжется, и вы сможете увидеть суть вещей.

Порой нужно учиться терпению. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Величие человека определяется его способностью терпеть провоцирующие ситуации».

Всего наилучшего!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Если кто-то по своей природе склонен всё анализировать, может ли он в то же время быть простым?*

Да, если вы определите простоту как шаралату (способность видеть суть вещей), тогда даже искушённый мыслитель-аналитик будет простым. В действительности, анализ должен приводить нас к такого вида простоте.

Как-то раз один из очень интеллектуальных учеников Шрилы Прабхупады спросил его о совершенстве ачарьи или духовного учителя. В ответ Шрила Прабхупада указал на простое понимание сознания Кришны. Вот их диалог:

*Ученик:* _Например, иногда кажется, что ачарья забывает что-то или не знает чего-то. С нашей точки зрения, если человек забывает что-то, он несовершенен._

*Шрила Прабхупада:* _Нет, нет, нет. Значит, ты не понимаешь. Ачарья – не Бог всезнающий. Он слуга Бога. Его дело – проповедовать бхакти. Совершенство состоит  в том, как он проповедует бхакти, вот и всё… Ведь если он знает, что Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога, значит, он знает всё. Так просто. Не так, что он должен обладать знанием, как Кришна. Если он принимает Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, Абсолютную Истину, тогда он знает всё._

Если вы хотите глубже понять Кришну, нужно развивать отношения с Ним. Бога можно понять только в отношениях, потому что только в этом случае Он откроет Себя. Понять Кришну можно через любовь, а не интеллектуальную гимнастику.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Мы слышим, что Шримати Радхарани и Шри Кришна очень хотят вернуть нас в духовный мир. Почему же Их материальная энергия так сильна?*

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что красота _майи_ (материальной энергии) заботится  о том, чтобы никакая «глупость» не проникла в духовный мир. Вам придётся пройти её тест, чтобы доказать, чего вы на самом деле хотите.

Я думаю, очень важно, чтобы мы не рассматривали _майю_ как отделённую от Кришны энергию. Она полностью находится под контролем Господа и устраивает проверки, потому что Он хочет этого.

Но Кришна лично позаботился о том, чтобы облегчить нам  возвращение к Нему. Он явился в самой милостивой форме Чайтаньи Махапрабху и дал нам лёгкий путь домой, к Богу: повторение святого имени без оскорблений. Важнее думать о прямой милости Кришны, чем о косвенной, то есть о Его материальной энергии, – обе они готовят нас к возвращению к Богу.

Да, _майю_ можно рассматривать как милость. Материальный мир подобен наковальне, живое существо – необработанному слитку золота, а материальные страдания, вызываемые _майей_, – молоту, который медленно, но верно превращает нас в прекрасное украшение для удовольствия Господа.

И последний момент: преданный не хочет возвращаться к Богу, пока не будет готов. Пока он ещё незрелый, он ощущает себя цветком в стадии бутона. Такой цветок не имеет аромата. Он услаждает чувства, только полностью распустившись. Так и преданный хочет созреть до возвращения к Богу, потому что только в стадии зрелости он сможет приносить удовольствие Кришне.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_Вы говорили, что мы должны иметь детскую веру. Что Вы имели ввиду?_

В своих молитвах к Господу Притху Махарадж говорил об этом типе веры: «Как отец, который делает для своего сына всё необходимое, не дожидаясь, пока сын попросит его об этом, даруй мне то, что, по Твоему мнению, принесёт мне истинное благо» (Бхаг., 4.20.31).

Если вы обладаете такой верой в Кришну, вы будете думать: «Господь, без сомнений, знает, что для меня лучше, даже если я не знаю. По Своей милости Он иногда даёт мне счастье, а иногда беды, учитывая, как занять меня служением Ему». Такая детская вера в Господа Кришну делает вас кандидатом для высшего дара – освобождения от страданий и полной поглощённости преданным служением.

В 1974 году в Бомбее Шрила Прабхупада также говорил об этом типе веры: «Когда Кришна посылает несчастья, преданный не принимает их всерьёз как несчастья. Он думает, что это милость Кришны, что Он поставил меня в эти обстоятельства, в беду. <…> Преданный никогда не считает беды несчастьями. Это милость Кришны. Таково видение преданного. Точно как сын, который хорошо знает своего отца. Если отец шлёпает его, сын никогда не протестует. Он знает: «Это мне на пользу». Подобно этому и преданный никогда не обеспокоен несчастьями, посылаемыми Кришной».

Если вы хотите больше узнать на эту тему, пожалуйста, прочитайте мою статью «Испытания, посылаемые Кришной» (Passing Krishna’s Test) на сайте Saranagati.net.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Говорится, что мы должны развить умонастроение жителей духовного мира – только тогда мы сможем войти туда. Опишите, пожалуйста, наиболее важные аспекты духовного образа мысли?*

Это очень хороший вопрос, требующий обширного ответа. Однако я попытаюсь представить суть идеи. В духовном мире каждый считает себя слугой божественной четы. Камни, растения, реки, облака и все многочисленные спутники Господа думают только о том, как служить Ему. Эта концепция служения смешана со смирением: я буду служить слуге Господа. Это доставит Господу больше удовольствия. Чем больше преданный считает себя слугой слуги слуги, тем больше он входит в духовное настроение смиренного служения. 

Этот принцип и в гомеопатическом лекарстве. Если добавить маленькую капельку такого лекарства в стакан с водой, оно обретает свою силу очень интересным способом: вы выливаете воду с растворившейся в ней каплей и снова наполняете стакан водой, выливаете, снова наполняете, выливаете и т. д. Чем больше вы таким образом разбавляете изначальное вещество, тем бóльшую силу набирает лекарство.

Таков и духовный мир. Чем больше вы проникаетесь идеей служить не напрямую, но быть слугой слуги слуги слуги, тем больше возрастает ваша духовная сила, потому что возрастает смирение.

Это приводит нас к следующему пункту. Духовное умонастроение означает любовь, а любовь возникает из смирения и сама становится причиной смирения. Они взаимосвязаны. Такое смирение означает, что Кришна, а не я, есть всё сущее.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил на тему этой концепции в отношениях ученик-гуру: «Служить слуге Кришны лучше, чем служить Кришне напрямую, потому что если слуга Кришны обещает что-то, если слуга Кришны говорит: «Я возьму тебя на Кришналоку», ты наверняка туда отправишься» (Майяпур, март 1976 года).

Поэтому станьте _кришна-дасом_. Что вы делаете для Кришны? Стать _кришна-дасом_ означает следовать девяти процессам преданного служения, начиная со слушания и повторения, и со всей серьёзностью погрузиться в настроение слуги слуги.

Высшие слуги в духовном мире – это _гопи_, которые так заботятся о благополучии Кришны, что сильно печалятся, просто представив, как Он ступает Своими мягкими стопами по твёрдым камням Вриндавана. Поглощенные экстазом любви к Богу, они не знают о том, что камни и колючки становятся мягкими как масло, чтобы послужить лотосным стопам своего Господа.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Что Вы посоветуете преданным, которые живут в общине и хотят оживить своё общение в сознании Кришны вне храма?* 

Тот, кто хочет оживить своё общение, должен позвать Кришну в свою среду. Вы можете собираться вместе, чтобы петь святое имя Кришны. Также можно говорить о Нём, читая писания или обсуждая собственные осознания. Кроме того, вы можете предлагать Кришне вкусные блюда и распространять их как _прасад_. С помощью этих трёх процессов можно привлечь Кришну в свою среду.  

Естественно, любая встреча преданных должна учитывать человеческую составляющую. Например, в начале встречи можно обсуждать вопросы, которые сближают членов группы. К примеру, можно задать вопрос: «А что воодушевляло меня на прошлой неделе?» и затем обсудить. Важно, чтобы встречи были интересными и актуальными. Эта тема была широко исследована департаментом по делам общины под чутким руководством Е. С. Джаяпатаки Махараджа; об этом издано много публикаций. В этих статьях можно найти много полезных подсказок.

Главный принцип однако заключается в том, чтобы позвать на ваши встречи Кришну. Он – самый интересный гость. Такие встречи становятся возвышенными и захватывающими.  Я глубоко убеждён, что одна из тех сил, которые поведут Движение сознания Кришны на Западе в будущее, – это община. Любые встречи нуждаются в центре. Для проповеди в общине, на мой взгляд, таким центром должны стать наиболее милостивые воплощения Кришны: Шри Нитьянанада Прабху и Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они – основатели проповеднического движения в общинах.

28 февраля 1975 года Шрила Прабхупада дал очень важную лекцию об этих наиболее милостивых воплощениях:   «Господь Нитьянанда Прабху и Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пришли, чтобы возвысить падшие души этого века. Они более добры, чем Кришна. Кришна тоже очень добр. Он приходит, чтобы освобождать. Но прежде всего Кришна требует преданности. Чайтанья Махапрабху такой приверженности не требует. Он так добр [голос Шрилы Прабхупады сбивается]. Так примите же прибежище у Чайтаньи Махапрабху и будьте счастливы. Спасибо большое [плачет]».

Проводя встречи с преданными, старайтесь, чтобы они были духовными, а не просто собраниями для общения. В таком случае будут удовлетворены глубочайшие духовные потребности каждого.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Часто люди (и я в том числе) не могут определиться с направлением, которое стоит избрать в жизни. Объясните, пожалуйста, как понять, в каком направлении нам двигаться. И как понять замысел Кришны относительно нас? * 

Безусловно, этот вопрос очень актуален. Прежде всего, надо отметить, что весь мир – это  чудесная школа развития, эволюции сознания. Любой шаг в жизни, который помогает развить сознание, – это, опредёленно, очень хороший шаг, и он соответствует плану Кришны для каждого живого существа в творении. Если вы хотите продвигаться вперед, надо грамотно использовать то, что у вас есть. Вам необходимо понять природу своей _дхармы_ и обязанностей. 

Чтобы понять свою _дхарму_, можно предпринять следующее.  Спросите у мудрых людей (брахманов), где они видят вас, в чём ваши сильные стороны.  Сами определите, какие сферы жизни приносят вам силу. Что у вас хорошо получается делать?  Если вы знаете хорошего астролога, посоветуйтесь с ним.  Если у вас есть духовный учитель и вы хотите узнать, каков план Кришны на ваш счёт, можно спросить у него.

Существуют и другие пути получения знания о том, чем стоит заниматься в жизни. Очень часто преданные с помощью чтения книг достигали более возвышенного уровня сознания, на котором у них складывалось ясное видение своей жизни и шагов, которые необходимо в ней предпринять.

По сути, бескорыстная духовная деятельность может возвысить нас до более духовного уровня сознания, с которого можно увидеть перспективу на свою жизнь. Если смотреть с высокой башни вниз, на сплетение дорог, можно подсказать человеку направление к цели. Примерно таким же образом вы сами можете найти нужные вам ответы, рассматривая свою жизнь с духовной точки зрения. 

В заключение я хотел бы поделиться с вами методом обретения ясности, который много раз указывал мне направление в жизни. Иногда, исчерпав все вышеперечисленные способы (обращение за советом к преданным, чтение писаний, обращение к духовному учителю и т. д.), мы всё равно чувствуем себя немного «в тумане». Иначе говоря, мы сбились с пути и не знаем, куда двигаться дальше. В такие моменты лучше всего обратить внимание на знаки от Кришны. Постарайтесь увидеть и понять, что в Вашей жизни произошло по замыслу Кришны. Возможно, Он уже не раз указывал вам на те сферы жизни, где у вас не всё получается. С другой стороны, Он мог устроить события или встречи, или же послать знаки, подсказывающие, что вам удаётся. Другими словами, не пытайтесь увидеть лицо Бога, но старайтесь увидеть Его руку, которая устраивает в вашей жизни всевозможные события. Я желаю вам всего самого лучшего в поисках своего пути.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Можно ли чему-то научиться из снов?*

Есть разные типы снов, но для простоты давайте разделим их на две категории: материальные сны и духовные.

Материальные сны в основном состоят из впечатлений, которые мы накапливаем во время бодрствования. Зачастую эти впечатления хаотично перемешиваются, и потому их можно назвать нереальными. Однако с другой стороны, из снов можно очень часто узнать о том, что таится в нашем подсознании. В состоянии бодрствования мы обычно контролируем мысли, появляющиеся из подсознания. Например, кто-то возможно всё ещё испытывает привязанность к физическому сексу, но не хочет признавать этого.  Во время сна функция контроля мыслей не работает, и поэтому реальность его желаний проявляется во сне.

Существует другой тип материальных снов, которые  можно понять  при правильном толковании. Их значение не всегда очевидно. Например, однажды к Юдхиштхире Махараджу пришёл житель его царства и рассказал об очень тревожном сне.  Он увидел, как забор поглощал поля. Затем он увидел человека, который наполнил пять кувшинов  водой из ведра, но когда он вылил её обратно в ведро, оно осталось неполным. Затем он увидел, как слон прошёл сквозь игольное ушко, но кончик его хвоста застрял. И последний сон был об огромной горе, поваленной при помощи тоненькой веревки.

Этот простой горожанин был очень обеспокоен таким сном, но не мог разгадать его, поэтому он обратился к мудрому Юдхиштхире. Махарадж немедленно всё понял. Он сказал, что сон предвещал признаки Кали-юги. Ограда, поглощавшая поля, символизировала правительство, которое призвано защищать людей, но в действительности просто эксплуатирует их. Метафора ведра, которое наполнило пять кувшинов, но не было наполнено этой же водой, указывает на характерный в Кали-югу недостаток благодарности. Отец и мать прикладывают все старания, чтобы вырастить детей, отдавая им всё, но дети настолько неблагодарны, что не заботятся о своих родителях и отсылают их в дом престарелых. Сон о слоне, прошедшем сквозь ушко иглы, но пойманном за кончик хвоста, говорит о лидерах, которые обкрадывают общество, но это сходит им с рук; они как слон. Но обычных граждан наказывают за малейшее нарушение закона. 

Но в конце блещет надежда – «свет в конце тоннеля». Несмотря на все тяготы, век Кали имеет одно замечательное качество: каждый может достичь освобождения, просто повторяя святое имя.  Как тонкая верёвка, опрокинувшая огромную гору, повторение святого имени может освободить нас от всех неблагоприятных обстоятельств.

Это пример вещего сна, который однако требует верного толкования. Чтобы понять сокрытую в нём мудрость, требуется проницательность Махараджа Юдхиштхиры.

И, наконец, бывают духовные сны. Однажды, когда я был на утренней прогулке со Шрилой Прабхупадой в Париже, один из моих духовных братьев задал вопрос о снах о духовном учителе. Шрила Прабхупада остановился и сказал: "Эти сны настоящие". Это означает, что когда вы видите во сне духовного учителя или Кришну, вы действительно общаетесь с ними. Добавлю лишь практическое пояснение: эти сны должны быть свободны от примеси _тамогуны_ (невежества), которая часто влияет на них. Это должны быть сны-откровения. Многие преданные получали во сне руководство, когда духовный учитель или великие святые являлись им и давали наставления. В священных писаниях приводятся многочисленные примеры духовных снов, как Господь лично являлся преданному и наставлял его. Один из таких случаев описан в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», когда Кришна приснился Мадхавендре Пури и показал место, в котором Он был захоронен в форме Божества. Утром Мадхавендра Пури отправился в указанном Кришной направлении и обнаружил в земле у подножия холма Говардхана прекрасное Божество Гопала.

----------


## Иван Мякишев

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные, у кого есть аудиозаписи лекций Шачинанданы Свами Махараджа с парикрам 2011, 2012 годов пожалуйста выложите, т.к. старые ссылки не работают.
Заранее большое спасибо!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Харе Кришна дорогие преданные, у кого есть аудиозаписи лекций Шачинанданы Свами Махараджа с парикрам 2011, 2012 годов пожалуйста выложите, т.к. старые ссылки не работают.
> Заранее большое спасибо!
> Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Харе Кришна!


Иван, Харе Кришна! Выложила 2011-й год: http://yadi.sk/d/zZYii80tAMCFt 

а 2012-й можно скачать здесь, однако может статься, что там без перевода.

----------


## Иван Мякишев

Харе Кришна -))
Большое вам спасибо матаджи Ямуна д.д., примите мои поклоны!
Если вам не трудно, выложите пожалуйста и парикраму 2012 года, если нет на русском языке, выложите оригинал -)
Джай Радхееее! -)

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

И я вам кланяюсь, Харе Кришна, Иван! 

Говардхана-ретрит 2012 года без перевода:


9 декабря 2012 года 








9 декабря 2012 года 








10 декабря 2012 года 








11 декабря 2012 года 








11 декабря 2012 года 








12 декабря 2012 года 








13 декабря 2012 года 








14 декабря 2012 года 








15 декабря 2012 года 








15 декабря 2012 года 












> Харе Кришна -))
> Большое вам спасибо матаджи Ямуна д.д., примите мои поклоны!
> Если вам не трудно, выложите пожалуйста и парикраму 2012 года, если нет на русском языке, выложите оригинал -)
> Джай Радхееее! -)

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://audio.iskcondesiretree.info/i...nanadana_Swami аудиозаписи лекций Шрилы Шачинанданы Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

«Духовный мир - это реальность сердца»

Настоящие преданные уже сейчас счастливы, они уже сейчас с Кришной общаются, они уже сейчас в духовном мире находятся. Потому что духовный мир – это реальность сердца, это реальность любви в сердце. Все в каком-то чемоданном настроении находятся, все думают: "Вот я тут немножко в Москве побуду, а потом куда-нибудь перееду, лучше во Вриндаван." Это все идет от ... желания освобождения, потому что мы думаем, что мы тут на чемоданах сидим, нам на Вайкунтху не опоздать бы, у нас там билет уже куплен: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна – виза проставлена! А на Голоку Вриндавана лететь никуда не надо, она тут, она локальная, она не где-то далеко. Вриндаван здесь. Во Вриндаван невозможно переместиться, не нужно перемещаться. Вриндаван – это состояние сердца внутри и люди, которые поняли это, они никуда не хотят, потому что они уже там!

Люди, кто хотят освобождения, не хотят бхакти. Строго говоря, людям, которые хотят освобождения, им мучиться надоело. Если для этого надо еще Кришну любить, то так и быть, будем любить, если Ему так этого хочется. Ради того, чтобы избавиться от страданий чего только не сделаешь! На какие только аскезы не пойдешь! Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что это кайтхава-дхарма, это наша склонность к обману таким образом проявляется. Для того, чтобы любит Бога не нужно никуда лететь, не нужно никуда переселяться, даже в Москве это можно делать! В Москве можно с Кришной каждый день встречаться, а можно жить во Вриндаване и ничего не видеть, кроме свиней.

Мы должны смотреть на страдания, как на посланные Богом испытания. Сатурн - планета, которая посылает страдания, и даже царя она может сделать бесславным и попрошайкой. Сатурн является слугой Кришны, который преподает очень важный урок.

Я хотел бы привести вам удивительную молитву, которая принадлежит Кешава дасу: «Продолжай предлагать благовония, звени в колокольчик и взывай к Имени своего Бога, но потом не удивляйся, если Он действительно придет. Он устроит тебе такое пекло! Он будет разводить огонь, Он посадит тебя на наковальню, возьмет большую кувалду и начнет дубасить тебя, потому что всё, что Он хочет сделать - это получить из железа золото».

Поэтому, если вы испытываете какие-то страдания, то помните, что это кувалда Господа. И скоро вы станете прекрасной золотой сережкой.

_Шачинандана Свами_

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Есть ли записи Говардхан ретрита 2013 (без перевода)?

----------


## Владислав Вячеславович

Следуй за своим духовным стремлением
Новогоднее послание Шачинанданы Свами в 2014 году

Позвольте мне по случаю наступающего нового года в первую очередь поблагодарить вас, что читаете это новогоднее послание. Мы с вами здесь вместе, объединенные этими словами, и это большая честь для меня, увидеться с такими искренними духовными кандидатами. Надеюсь, в будущем у нас будет гораздо больше возможностей встретиться и поделиться реализациями, и не только виртуально. 
Недавно я задал себе вопрос: что мешает нам жить той жизнью, о которой мы по-настоящему мечтаем, и мне пришлось заключить, что мы зачастую являемся своими злейшими врагами. Вместо того, чтобы жить полной жизнью, мы позволяем страху, эгоизму и гневу управлять нами, покорно оставаясь под их тиранической властью. Мы сами кидаем себя в собственную тюрьму! Кто-то сказал мне однажды: «Способов навредить себе так же много, как людей в мире». 

Даже святые могут себе навредить. Вы когда-нибудь задумывались, что общего между Прахладом Махараджем, Нельсоном Манделой, Буддой, Матерью Терезой и Иисусом? Несмотря на свои страхи, они все смогли подняться над своими слабостями – или, по крайней мере, они очень сильно пытались сделать это. 
В древние времена индийские воины, которые могли себе это позволить, покупали боевых коней в Афганистане. Чтобы определить, какой из коней сможет выдержать испытания военных действий, войны проводили тест. Они заводили коня в стойло. Затем, с различными интервалами, туда заходил мужчина, агрессивно кричал и угрожал коню палкой. 
Более сильные кони перепрыгивали забор, чтобы выбраться. Они не терпели угрозу. Более слабые кони легко сдавались. Когда конь перепрыгивал забор, воины  понимали, что нашли коня, на которого можно положиться во время сражения. Наши жизни полны неприемлемыми угрозами. Некоторые из них приходят извне, как человек с палкой, а некоторые являются внутренними – страх, гнев, жадность, разочарование. Что мы можем сделать, чтобы избежать этих угроз и «перепрыгнуть забор»?
У нас нет никакого другого средства для преодоления слабости и самовредительства, кроме привлечения внутренних духовных сил. Прошу, не сомневайтесь в том, что они у вас есть. Вы с ними родились. 

МЫ ЖИВЕМ В ВЕК МАССОВОГО ПОМЕШАТЕЛЬСТВА
Духовные силы могут помочь нам преодолеть величайшее препятствие на нашем пути: безумие, или убежденность в том, что есть более интересные и важные дела, чем самоосознание. Эти другие дела, как правило, относятся к обычному удовлетворению чувств, которое связывает нас узлом привязанностей к жизни духовных и материальных компромиссов. 

СЛЕДУЙ ЗА СВОИМ СТРЕМЛЕНИЕМ 
Мой духовный учитель Шрила Прабхупада ясно обозначил необходимость  духовной стороны жизни:
«Потребность духовной души состоит в том, чтобы вырваться за пределы ограниченной сферы материального рабства и осуществить свое желание достичь полной свободы. Она хочет увидеть свободный свет и дух. Эта полная свобода приходит к ней, когда она встречается с совершенным духом, Личностью Бога». 
«Любовь к Богу дремлет в каждом; духовное бытие проявляется через физическое тело и ум в форме извращенной привязанности к грубой и тонкой материи. Поэтому мы должны заниматься такой деятельностью, которая пробудит в нас божественное сознание». ШБ 1.2.8, комментарий.

У всех нас есть желания, но, чтобы стремиться к духовности, необходимо желать что-то за пределами того, что может предложить этот мир. Духовные желания естественны для души. Строение самого слова (longing – стремление, long - длинный) указывает на протяженность надежды или того, что мы называем стремлением. Духовное стремление расширяет сердце, смягчая его милосердной разновидностью боли. Страх этой боли зачастую является причиной подавления духовных желаний и преобразования их в оковы материальных привязанностей. Духовное стремление превращается в страстное желание обрести то, что не способно удовлетворить душу. 

Мы должны знать, что подавление духовных стремлений никогда их не уничтожает. Желать – это часть человеческой природы. Наоборот, подавленные духовные желания по-прежнему всплывают на поверхность нашего сознания, но сосредотачиваются на том, к чему мы открыты и восприимчивы – чаще всего на наших привязанностях. Эти неверно нацеленные желания вовлекают нас в различные виды зависимостей. Мы все знаем о зависимости. Она строится на желании положения в обществе, успеха, влияния, дружбы или эмоционального комфорта, и зачастую начинает проявляться через незначительные моменты обретения удовлетворения, возможно, столь незначительные, как позволение себе съесть шоколадку, когда мы одни. Часто, прежде чем мы осознаем это, у нас появляются привычки, которые, кажется, непреодолимы, привычки, подрывающие нашу чистоту. 
Следует знать, что наши материальные привязанности, серьезные или нет, являются подавленными желаниями духовной жизни, где мы можем обрести истинную любовь. Мы ищем того, что затронуло бы наше сердце, чтобы нас так любили, чтобы мы были готовы сделать, что угодно и избавиться от чего угодно, чтобы поддерживать этот контакт. 
Но нам нужно выполнить свою часть, чтобы копнуть глубже, часть задачи духовной практики -  переместить фокус назад на духовное при любой возможности и позволить духовным, а не материальным желаниям, наполнить нас. 
Если вы хотите оживить духовные стремления, необходимо войти в контакт с духовной стороной вашей жизни и сохранять это понимание как можно дольше. Вы поймете, когда соприкоснетесь с этой стороной, потому что почувствуете, как выходите за пределы материи; птица вашей души вылетит на свежий воздух. 

Эта небольшая медитация поможет вам отыскать свои духовные желания:
Выделите немного времени из вашей занятой жизни, чтобы сесть там, где вас никто не побеспокоит. Позвольте звукам, которые обычно наполняют вашу жизнь, утихнуть. Затем спросите себя: «Чувствую ли я связь с Господом?» В тишине попробуйте услышать ответ. 
Чувствуете ли вы связь со Всевышним или вы ее утратили? Ограничиваетесь ли вы мыслями о духовных реализациях или вы ими живете? Живо ли ваше сознание Кришны или сухо и существует лишь в теории? Эти вопросы и честные ответы на них могут пробудить голос ваших собственных желаний, которые вы игнорировали или отложили до тех пор, когда появится больше времени выслушать их. Позвольте этому голосу петь громче, чтобы он мог достичь ваших ушей. 
И следуйте ему. 

Совет: Когда вы обретете связь со своими духовными стремлениями, усиливайте их с помощью духовной практики. Пусть ваша духовная практика поддерживает любые изменения, в которых вы нуждаетесь, чтобы изменить жизнь так, чтобы вы могли следовать вашим желаниям с помощью внутренних сил. Это вдохновляющее послание Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура по поводу стремления:
 О, рыба-душа, 
зачем ты все время попадаешь в сети Майи, 
привлекаясь незначительными удовольствиями? 
Попадая в сети иллюзии, 
ты становишься слабой духом. 
Прошу тебя, служи Господу своего сердца, 
и с силой, взращенной бхакти (преданностью)
свободно плыви в океан любви к Кришне».
(Гитавали, Шрейа-нирнайа)

Дорогие читатели, я молюсь, чтобы каждый из нас успешно нашел и следовал своему духовному устремлению в этом году. Я уверен, что если вы сделаете это, этот новый год будет лучшим в вашей жизни и станет стартовой площадкой для более наполненной жизни. 
В заключении, хотелось бы сказать, какая это честь для меня, делиться с вами этим посланием. Спасибо за возможность выполнить для вас это небольшое служение. 

С пожеланиями всего самого лучшего и духовных сил, 
Шачинандана Свами




Follow Your Sacred Longing
Sacinandana Swami’s 2014 New Years Message
Let me take the opportunity of the upcoming calendar year to first thank you for reading this New Year’s message. You and I are together here connecting through these words, and it’s my great honor to meet such sincere spiritual aspirants. I hope in the future we will have many more opportunities to meet and share realizations – and not only in cyberspace.
Lately I’ve been asking myself what’s stopping us from living the life we long for, and I’ve had to conclude that we’re usually our own worst enemies. Instead of living fully, we allow fear, selfishness, and anger to govern us, standing passively by despite their tyrannical rule. We throw ourselves into our own prison! Someone once told me, “There are as many ways to sabotage yourself as there are people in the world.”
Even saints have the ability to sabotage themselves. Have you ever wondered what Prahlad Maharaja, Nelson Mandela, Buddha, Mother Teresa, and Jesus have in common? Despite their foibles, they’ve each managed to rise above their inner weaknesses – or at least they’ve tried very hard to do so.
In the old days, Indian warriors who could afford them bought their warhorses in Afghanistan. To decide which horse could withstand the pressures of warfare, the warriors designed a test. They would lead a horse into a corral. Then, at various intervals, they’d have a man enter the corral, shout aggressively, and threaten the horse with a stick. The stronger horses always leapt the corral’s fence to escape. They wouldn’t tolerate the threat. The weaker horses, however, were easily broken. When a horse leapt the fence, the warriors knew they’d found a horse they could rely on in combat.
Our lives are full of unacceptable threats. Some of those threats come from outside us, like the man with the stick, and some are interior – fear, anger, greed, frustration. What can we do to overcome these threats and “leap the fence”?
To overcome weakness and self-sabotage, we have no other resort but to draw on our innate spiritual strength. Please don’t doubt that you have such strength. You were born with it.
WE LIVE IN AN AGE OF MASS-DISTRACTION
Spiritual strength can help us overcome the greatest obstruction in the pursuit of our own self-interest: distraction, or thinking other things more interesting or more important than self-realization. These other subjects are often related to the petty gratification of the senses, which binds us with the rope of attachment to a life of spiritual and material compromise.
FOLLOW YOUR LONGING
My own spiritual master, Srila Prabhupada, clearly expressed the need for the sacred dimension:
“The need of the spirit soul is that he wants to get out of the limited sphere of material bondage and fulfill his desire for complete freedom. He wants to see the free light and the spirit. That complete freedom is achieved when he meets the complete spirit, the Supreme Personality of Godhead.
“There is dormant affection for God within everyone; spiritual existence is manifested through the gross body and mind in the form of perverted affection for gross and subtle matter. Therefore we have to engage ourselves in occupational engagements that will evoke our divine consciousness.” SB 1.2.8, purport
We all have desires, but to long for the spiritual means to desire something beyond what this world offers. Spiritual longing is native to the soul. The word’s earlier roots hint at the lengthening of hope, or what we call aspiration. Spiritual longing broadens the heart while softening it with a sweet kind of pain. Fear of that pain is why we often suppress our spiritual longings and allow them to turn into the shackles of material attachment. Sacred longing then turns into longing for things that can’t satisfy the soul.
We should know that suppressing sacred longing never destroys it. To long is part of the human condition. Rather, suppressed spiritual longings still rise to the surface of our consciousness, but focus themselves wherever we’re open and vulnerable – often on our attachments. These misfocused longings even draw us into various sorts of addiction. We all know about addiction. It tends to focus on a need for position, success, affection, friendship, or some other emotional comfort, and it often begins its expression through small moments of gratification, perhaps as insignificant as eating a chocolate bar when we’re lonely. Often, before we know it, we’ve grown into habits we can’t seem to shake, habits that go against our integrity.
We should know that our material attachments, serious or not, are really a suppressed longing for the sacred dimension, where we can find perfect love. We long for something to touch us to the core, to love us so completely that we will do anything – and let go of anything – to stay in contact.
But we have to do our part to dig deep, so part of the work of spiritual practice is to shift our focus back to the sacred at every opportunity and allow spiritual, not material, longing to fill us.
If you want to feel alive with spiritual longing, you need to come in contact with the sacred dimension in your life and to remain in that awareness as much as possible. You’ll know when you’ve touched that dimension because you’ll feel yourself escaping the confines of matter; the bird of your soul will take to the free air.
Here’s a small meditation to help you find your sacred longing:
Take some time away from your busy life to sit where you won’t be disturbed. Allow the sounds that usually fill your life to sink into the quiet. Then ask yourself, “Do I feel my connection with the Lord?” Listen in silence for the answer.
Are you in contact with the Supreme, or have you lost touch? Are you only thinking about spiritual realization or actually living it? Is your Krishna consciousness alive or dry and theoretical?
These kinds of questions and their honest answers can awaken the voice of your own longing – one you may be ignoring or have been putting off until you have more time to listen. Allow that voice to sing louder and reach your ear.
Then follow it.
A tip: Once you’ve come in contact with your spiritual longing, strengthen it with spiritual practice. Let your spiritual practices support whatever changes you feel you need to make in your life so that you can follow your longing with inner strength.
Here is an inspiring message from Srila Bhaktivinoda Thakura on the topic of longing:
O fishlike soul,
why do you become repeatedly entangled in Maya’s net,
being allured by insignificant pleasures?
When you are thus trapped in the network of illusion
you remain in a spiritually weakened condition.
Please serve the Lord of your heart,
and with the strength gained by bhakti (devotion)
swim freely in the ocean of love for Krishna.”*
(Gitavali, Sreya-nirnaya)
Dear readers, I pray each of us will successfully find and follow our sacred longing this year. I’m confident that if you do so, this new year will be your best ever and a steppingstone to a more fulfilling life.
In closing, let me say how honored I am to share this message with you. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to be of some small service to you.
Wishing you all the best and lots of spiritual strength,
Sacinandana Swami

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос к ЕС Шачинандана Свами

Личный вопрос к Вам: я слышал, что Вы просите Господа Кришну исполнить только те желания, которые помогут Вам улучшить преданное служение. Не могли бы Вы рассказать поподробнее об этой молитве?

Очень личными вещами нельзя делиться со всеми. Они касаются только преданного и Господа. Этот сайт открыт для публики, но, поскольку Вы спрашиваете, я все же кое-что расскажу. Моя молитва примерно такая:

Не верь мне

О мой Господь,
я думаю, Ты знаешь, что я люблю только Тебя,
хотя и притворяюсь, что люблю кого-то и что-то еще.
Я думаю, Ты знаешь, что когда я грущу,
это оттого, что чувствую разлуку с Тобой,
хотя если кто-нибудь спросит меня,
я объясню по-другому.
Когда я плачу,
это всегда оттого, что я скучаю по Тебе,
хотя у моих слез иные имена.

Я думаю, Ты также знаешь,
что я ищу только Тебя,
хотя будто бы ищу кого-то и что-то другое.

Да, я раздвоенная душа:
смотрю на восток,
а иду на запад.
Я беспомощная душа,
принуждаемая какой-то силой с давних пор
вести двойную жизнь преданного и лицемера.

Но знаешь ли Ты,
почему я пишу об этом?
Потому что я нуждаюсь
в Твоей особой милости.
Не верь моим поступкам,
не верь моим словам,
но загляни в глубину моего сердца,
и Ты увидишь там Свой прекрасный образ

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я верю в милость и поэтому так счастлив. 
Я просто обращаюсь к Кришне, словно маленький ребенок. 
Это все, что я делаю, и все, что могу делать. 
Я обращаюсь к Его самой милостивой форме – святому имени. 
Я понимаю, что должен служить ему 
и повторять его очень внимательно. 
Когда я делаю так, я чувствую: «Все хорошо».

Было время, когда я думал: 
«В любом случае я буду повторять святое имя. 
Я должен повторять его два часа в день, 
я обещал, поэтому буду делать это настолько хорошо, 
насколько могу». 
Теперь я думаю: «Я должен повторять с самбандхой, 
с чувством своих отношений с Кришной». 
И перед началом джапы я читаю молитвы. 
В «Йогасутрах» сказано, что сначала вы просто повторяете мантру, 
но потом осознаете, что мантра неотлична от Господа, 
и в это время Он проявляется из мантры. 
Вы повторяете мантру с молитвой: 
«О Радха-Кришна, пожалуйста, позвольте мне служить Вам». 
И чудесным образом Они появляются. 
Преданные предпочитают скрывать свой духовный опыт, 
но многие из них испытывали это. 
Если вы обращаетесь к Кришне, повторяя Его имена, 
тогда имя может спасти вас.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Шачинандана Махарадж говорит, что при всем могуществе духовной практики в традиции Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, повторение святого имени, это очень могущественная практика и очень универсальная практика, тем не менее даже она требует исполнения определенных, пусть минимальных, но условий, которые, к сожалению, бОльшая часть людей не может создать в своей жизни. Чтобы мы действительно получили ответ от Бога в форме Его святого имени, чтобы мы услышали голос Бога в своем сердце, который откликнулся на наш зов, когда мы зовем Его: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе, чтобы мы услышали хотя бы какой-то ответ, хотя бы ответ в форме того, что желание наше так или иначе услышать этот ответ усилилось, это уже очень серьезный ответ – чтобы услышать его, нам нужно повторять святое имя в состоянии сосредоточенности. Прамада или рассеянность – это самая большая проблема, потому что именно рассеянность, которая возникает в результате влияния низших гун природы, не позволяет нам сосредоточиться и в сущности серьезно отнестись к тому, что мы делаем.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Е.С.Шачинандана Свами - "Аскезы" (из письма преданному)

Аскезы необходимы для развития духовной чувствительности, которая поможет нам понять сознание Кришны.

Подвергаясь вынужденной аскезе, слепой человек обретает высокую чувствительность слухового аппарата и может слышать звуки, которые обычный человек не слышит. Если же ты добровольно принимаешь на себя аскезу, например, следуешь четырем регулирующим принципам и повторяешь каждый день установленное количество кругов, твой духовный разум становится достаточно острым, чтобы понять сознание Кришны. Но аскезы должны получить одобрение свыше. Нельзя по своей прихоти придумывать себе пытку; аскеза должна иметь благословение духовной традиции. В ином случае это будет бессмысленная и истощающая практика.

Какие аскезы подходят преданному? Первую я уже упомянул (четыре принципа и шестнадцать кругов). Другой вид самоконтроля связан с развитием качеств характера. Например, иногда уму бывает совсем непросто занять смиренное положение. Также служение гуру и Кришне – это наша аскеза. Такие самоограничения полезны, поскольку они обостряют духовные чувства. Несомненно, очень хорошей «аскезой», которая готовит нас к духовной жизни, является утренняя программа. Если преданный не живет в храме, он должен проводить ее, по крайней мере, в адаптированном варианте, который включает: ранний подъем, чтение джапы, молитвы и поклонение.

Ты спрашиваешь, как подготовиться к таким аскезам. По моему мнению, лучшей подготовкой является хорошее общение с преданными, сосредоточенными на духовной цели. Такое общение всегда действует положительным образом, помогая направить внимание с материальной энергии на вечную духовную реальность.

----------


## Brihad Bhagavatamrita das

Е.С. Шачинандана Свами - "Как преодолеть невнимательность"
15 Июня 2014, Краснодар.

Вы практикуете свою садхану с большой опытностью и с большими усилиями, но вы невнимательны, и вы просто не можете двигаться дальше. Потому что невнимательность – это корень. Корень означает то, откуда исходят все оскорбления. Мои дорогие преданные, что мы можем сделать, чтобы поменять эту невнимательность на внимательность? Невнимательность – это то, что мы делаем по отношению к Кришне. Это старая проблема.и множество жизней эта проблема с нами. Мы просто не поворачиваем свое лицо к Кришне. Мы отворачиваемся от Него. И эта проблема больше всего проявляется, когда мы пытаемся повторять Святое Имя. Если бы мы научились избегать именно эту апараддху, то мы бы тогда двигались очень быстро. Но если вы не сможете поменять свою почти бесконечную невнимательность по отношению к Кришне, то вы будете застревать в болоте. Хотели бы вы узнать, как вылечить эту невнимательность? Вам нужно будет научиться одной вещи и вам нужно будет стать очень серьезными в достижении своей духовной цели. Сначала я расскажу то, чему нужно научиться.
Это очень просто, но очень глубоко. Вам нужно знать, что вы душа, а не тело, и вам нужно знать, что у вас есть вечные взаимоотношения с Кришной. У вашего тела есть отношение к материальному миру. Тело сделано из тех же самых элементов – земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, то есть тело относится к материи. Но душа относится к Кришне. И так, когда вы воспеваете, вы должны воспевать в этих отношениях, в этом понимании – «О мой Господь Шри Кришна, я здесь в этом материальном мире очень давно, я изо всех сил пытался наслаждаться, я видел и рождения и смерти, и зубных врачей (Махарадж смеется). Сейчас я поворачиваюсь обратно к Тебе, как Твой искренний слуга. Пожалуйста прими меня».
Это должно быть фундаментом на котором вы будете вопевать – «Я душа, у меня есть отношения с Тобой, Кришна!» Воспевайте имея духовное понимание. И еще вы должны быть искренними. Препятствие, которое вы встречаете на своем пути – это невнимательность. Ум постоянно что-то говорит. Голос ума. Этот голос говорит очень громко. Харидас Тхакур говорит – «Просто с помощью своих усилий никто в этом мире не может преодолеть невнимательность. Победу можно одержать только с помощью Твоих милостливых благословений, о Кришна. Поэтому для меня абсолютно необходимо молить о Твоей милости». Мои дорогие преданные, если вы сделаете эти две вещи, если вы будете воспевать находясь на духовной платформе отношений души с Кришной и искренне молиться Кришне, чтобы Он помог вам преодолеть вашу собственную невнимательность, вы несомненно преодолеете семь рек и три океана материального мира. Вы несомненно войдете в Царство Бога, и вы несомненно поймете, что Святое Имя и Господь неотличны.

----------


## Brihad Bhagavatamrita das

Е.С. Шачинандана Свами, 15 Июня 2014, Краснодар.    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVVwS...ature=youtu.be

----------


## lokaram das

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные.
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Многие слышали о плохом самочувствии Шачинанданы Свами. Я получила его разрешение донести до вас краткий отчет о состоянии его здоровья на данный момент.

Последние 4 недели Махарадж страдает от сильнейших болей в плечах и спине. Он практически не спит по ночам, а утром ему требуется помощь, чтобы встать с постели. Он обращался ко многим специалистам и целителям, следует всем наставлениям и рекомендациям, чтобы боль отступила. В связи с этим ему пришлось отменить запланированные поездки и программы, в том числе он не сможет принять участие в ежегодном Киртан Меле в Германии.

Врачи строго рекомендуют ему абсолютный покой.

Пожалуйста, огромная просьба ко всем поддержать Махараджа своими молитвами и добрыми пожеланиями. Во многих городах Европы, Америки, Австралии, Индии, и др. уже проводят киртаны за его скорейшее выздоровление. 
Ниже привожу письмо самого Махараджа

Дорогие преданные
Пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Для меня это огромное несчастье, что я не смогу принять участие в Киртан Меле в этом году. Поверьте, я бы не отменил поездку, если бы на это не было столь абсолютной необходимости. Причиной моего отсутствия стали две серьезные проблемы – первая, очень болезненный опоясывающий лишай, а вторая – невыносимая боль в шее, связанная с защемлением нерва. Если я сейчас не займусь лечением, моя жизнь может оказаться в опасности. Из-за болей я не могу спать по ночам, лишь пару часов. Для меня это серьезное испытание. Я сейчас нахожусь на лечении в Швейцарии под присмотром докторов.

Если у вас появится минутка, смиренно прошу вас помолиться Господу о моем скорейшей выздоровлении, чтобы я с новыми силам мог служить вам еще лучше, чем раньше!

С наилучшими пожеланиями в вашей духовной жизни
Ваш смиренный слуга
Шачинандана Свами

Через пару дней пришло очередное письмо следующего содержания

Мои дорогие преданные, ученики и доброжелатели

Пожалуйста, примите наилучшие пожелания и мою сердечную признательность. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Многие слышали о том, что я серьезно болен. Также многие молились за мое выздоровление. Мне говорили, что во Вриндаване проводили киртаны, а также во многих городах Европы преданные собирались вместе с молитвой.

Для тех, кто не знает, что со мной произошло, я напишу короткое объяснение с целью успокоить вас.

Доктора говорят, что та боль, которую я испытываю, является одной из наиболее сильных (опоясывающий лишай). И это правда, кажется, что даже те обезболивающие, что я принимаю, бессильны перед этой болью. Но я не хочу принимать нечто слишком сильнодействующее, что может затуманить мой разум и сознание.

В добавление к этому жуткое защемление нерва в шеи. Я могу лечь, только придерживая голову руками.Причина болезни проста: чрезмерная активность физическая и умственная, недостаток отдыха и т.д. Для меня это знак, что я вынужден сейчас уединиться и приостановить активное служение на некоторое время, это касается как поездок, так и проповеди.

Я выживаю на оголенных нервах в данный момент.

Мои внутренние реализации

Это так очевидно стало, насколько я хрупкий, будучи душой, находящейся под влиянием законов материальной природы. Постепенно я осознаю, что это значит, когда душа взывает к Господу: «Кришна, пожалуйста, помоги мне. О Кришна-шакти Радхарани, о Кришна, пожалуйста, займите меня в служении Вам. Я пал в этот бездонный океан. Пожалуйста, вызволите меня, пролейте на меня Свою милость и позвольте вновь оказаться у Ваших лотосных стоп.

Это мольба является признаком просыпающейся души. Когда наша душа пробуждается, мы испытываем невероятное облегчение и небывалую до этого момента силу. Хотя мое тело в критическом состоянии, но душа молится о прибежище в сладких объятиях Кришны. Для Кришны нет ничего невозможного. В таком состоянии здоровья мне, казалось бы, не на что надеяться, но если же Кришна пожелает того, чтобы мне стало лучше, то так и произойдет.

В этой ситуации я нашел прибежище у преданных. Я сейчас в доме Ананда Чайтанья и Рангини в Швейцарии в атмосфере сердечной заботы. Сегодня я ходил на прием к дерматологу, который был шокирован распространению лишая. Он выписал хорошее средство, которое ненадолго вернуло мне силы, так что я смог погулять в поле и лесу, воспевая Святые имена.

Пожалуйста, продолжайте свои молитвы. Но не волнуйтесь слишком, пожалуйста. Когда мы здоровы, Бог держит нас правой рукой, а если мы заболели, то Бог обнимает нас левой рукой. Так или иначе мы всегда под Его защитой. Я еще раз искренне благодарю вас всех и с нетерпением жду возможности вновь служить вам в будущем, когда мои здоровье и силы вернутся ко мне.

К сожалению, я не смогу ответить на электронные письма в ближайшие пару недель. Доктора предписали мне абсолютный покой. Если что-то серьезное, свяжитесь, пожалуйста, с моим секретарем Бхану-нандини даси. (bhanu.nandini.sns@gmail.com)

С наилучшими пожеланиями в вашей духовной жизни
Ваш смиренный слуга
Шачинандана Свами.

PS: Позвольте закончить письмо одной нектарной историей, которую я недавно прочитал.Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху принимал Своих преданных каждый год во время 4х месяцев сезона дождей, когда те приходили к Нему в Джаганатха Пури. Когда они возвращались в домой, Махапрабху лично провожал их некоторое время по направлению к Бенгалии (поскольку большинство из преданных были выходцами из Гаудадеш, Бенгалия).
Затем на каждого Он одевал цветочную гирлянду со Своей шеи, давая следующее наставление:«Вы сейчас уйдете, но пусть имя Кришны всегда остается на ваших устах. 

Воспевайте непрерывно, совершайте Кришна бхаджан. Забудьте обо всем, кроме Кришны. Если вы меня действительно любите, то вы так же должны полюбить мои слова. Не думайте ни о чем, кроме Кришны, и не произносите других слов, кроме имен Кришны. Днем и ночью, 24 часа в любом состоянии, что бы вы ни делали – спали или бодрствовали, вкушали прасад, просто повторяйте имена Кришны.В счастье и горе, в болезни и здравии, в богатстве и бедности единственная истинная ценность состоит лишь в воспевании святого имени и памятовании о Кришне. Тот, кто постоянно помнит и прославляет Кришну, никогда не пропадет, несмотря на то, что порой волны материальной природы создают материальные проблемы.

----------


## lokaram das

Может здесь уже спрашивали, у нас один преданный попросил узнать - возможно ли получить посвящение у Махараджа российским преданным?

----------


## Дарья Салахова

По просьбе одной преданной я уже обращалась за данной информацией. Вам надо обратиться к секретарям в России: Никунджа-васини (Nikundja@mail.ru) и её супругу Випракриту прабху. Всем желающим стать учениками Шачинанданы Свами необходимо обращаться к ним, поскольку они являются координаторами в России.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сознание Кришны - это очень простая вещь! Если человек верит в Кришну и делает что-то простое для Него, то он непременно вернется домой к Богу.
Жила во Вриндаване одна маленькая старушка. Прабхупада рассказывал нам про нее. Каждое утро она шла на Ямуну, принимала там омовение, и это происходило даже зимой. По дороге назад она брала с собой маленький горшочек с водой и оставляла его перед закрытыми дверями храма Радхи-Дамодары для того, чтобы пуджари с утра смог омыть Божества водой из Ямуны. Она была очень бедной и очень слабой женщиной. Может быть, даже с головой у нее было не все в порядке. Но у нее была вера! Господь купается каждое утро, поэтому Ему нужна вода. И она шла, даже когда было холодно, и приносила Господу воду. Она была старая и нищая, а вода в Ямуне бесплатная. И так она вернулась домой к Богу.
Если в вашем сердце живет прекрасная богиня веры, то у вас не будет похоти, и Господь прольет на вас Свою шакти. Эта шакти – это та сила, с помощью которой все невозможное становится возможным!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НАСТРОЙКА ОТ Е.С. ШАЧИНАНДАНА СВАМИ ПО ДЖАПЕ

Сокровенно о сокровенном

1. Святое Имя может полностью восстановить твою разрушенную Веру. Под разрушенной верой надо понимать повторение пустых, мертвых Имен, Которые лишены живительного нектара. Сегодня я поделюсь с тобой тем, как воспевать Живые Имена. Я буду говорить с точки зрения моего опыта, не теории, а опыта.

Чтобы правильно слушать Мантру, в первую очередь необходимо достигнуть молчания, как во внешнем, так и во внутреннем мире. Только когда внешняя и внутренняя болтовня прекратится, мантра заговорит с тобой. В принципе, замолчать сложнее всего. Под «тишиной» я подразумеваю не просто временное отсутствие речи, даже не паузу между мыслями. Нет. Внутренняя тишина в ее истинном понимании – это отношение, пропитанное осознанностью, своего рода молчаливое стремление постичь Господа, и превыше всего, внутренняя тишина означает слушание. Да, безусловно, внутренняя тишина совершенно необходима, если мы хотим услышать Бога. Позвольте Ему Говорить громче из глубины Вашего сердца, и пусть затихнут все другие голоса.

2. Я ощущаю, что воспевание Святого Имени – это переход из состояния, когда милость, таящаяся в нашем сердце, выходит наружу и становится внутренним осознанием присутствия голоса Господа, не безжизненной теорией, а божественным откровением. С чего же мы должны начать? Когда дверь в будничный мир закрывается за нами, как мы должны продвигаться, чтобы войти в живой мир? Как перейти от пустого произношения звуков, к могущественному потоку божественного общения? Свой ответ я начну вот с чего: сначала установи связь! Воспевание подобно построению отношений.

Несомненно, что любовные отношения не строятся при помощи пошагового руководства к действию, но всегда существует ряд принципов: 
Первое, что нужно учесть – необходимо быть в настроении сотрудничества и проявлять это, прилагая максимальные усилия, чтобы воспевать с верой! 
Это привлечет прекрасное Имя к твоему воспеванию! Следующее – это усилия, чтобы по меньшей мере быть внимательным к Именам, по мере того как каждое из них появляется на твоем языке.

3. Будь Внимателен! Ты должен быть в настоящем «Здесь и Сейчас» без устали! Практикуй это! Нужно приковать своё внимание к Абсолютному Имени – к тому, которое присутствует здесь и сейчас! Поймай Имя, присутствующее в настоящем, ты должен быть терпеливым. Притерпевание внутренней сухости всегда толкает твои мысли к поиску помощи в «оазисе» прошлых или будущих возможностей. Не существует прошлого или будущего, они являются лишь вымыслами ума.

4. Кришна будет наблюдать за всем из укрытия. Ему особенно интересно, куда же ты побежишь в поисках помощи в унылые моменты, когда сердце станет сухим. Донеси до Него мысль, что ты знаешь, что только он по-настоящему может помочь тебе, и Он выйдет из убежища. Он сообщит тебе из сердца, когда наступит нужный момент. Тем временем будь счастлив тем, что остаешься в Его обществе.

5. Невозможно пытаться усмирить ум, мысли постоянно управляют умом, который, в конечном счете, нарушает покой. Это подобно безоблачному небу. Но облака все равно образуются и бродят по его просторам. Нет необходимости затевать битву с умом в безнадёжных попытках уничтожить мысли. Позволь йогам-имперсоналистам сражаться со своим умом, чтобы в конечном итоге понять, что это не работает. Наша стратегия позитивна. Вместо того, чтобы пытаться освободить ум от дурного, позволь наполниться ему хорошим: Именами. Если ты борешься с умом, он будет лишь крепнуть от твоего внимания.

6. Внимательное воспевание – это, когда воспеваешь, просто отложив мысли. Это не яростная схватка ради подавления. Это мягкое, прекрасное, упорное действие ради привлечения мыслей к Святому Имени. Ищи! Обращайся к Господу! Проси помощи с такой силой, с какой дитя ищет свою мать. Тогда ты увидишь, как раскроется духовный мир, не под влиянием твоей энергии, а мощью Святого Имени!

7. Прежде всего, оставайся в сознании того, что обращаясь к людям, ты называешь их по именам, также происходит и со Святыми Именами. Тогда ты сможешь воспевать в умонастроении преданности, с внутренним отношением поклонения, совершая усилия, чтобы удовлетворить Божественную Чету, взывая к Их Именам.

8. Таким образом, Воспевая Имена, сознание будет вызывать в памяти прекрасную форму Кришны, любовные игры и покоряющие сердце качества. Не нужно упираться, чтобы заставить появиться каким-то образам в уме, во время воспевания. Позволь им нисходить естественно, должным образом, из трансцендентной области внутренней энергии Имени.

9. Когда я воспеваю, я верю, что взгляд Господа обращен ко мне, и этого достаточно, чтобы утвердиться в сознании Его присутствия. Практикуй этот простой подход, и отдельные кусочки твоей разбитой веры будут складываться вместе.

10. Святое Имя концентрирует нас на настоящем. Это дает нам необыкновенную точку отсчета, спасающую посредством простой любви от множества сложных эгоистичных мыслей. Смотри на воспевание не столько как на повторение мантры, освобождающей от мыслей, а как на молитву, наполняя её смыслом, это молитва о сокровенном, отлична от простого душевного волнения!

Дорогой Друг, не считай, что все это сложно для тебя. Нет, это не так! Пусть твоя стратегия будет позитивной. Не диктуй уму, что что-то должно быть исключено, но обращай внимание на то, что должно быть добавлено.

Изображение божества, Или надпись со Святыми Именами могут чрезвычайно помочь тебе!

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе

О, Шримати Радхарани, О Всемилостивые Вайшнавы, пожалуйста, позвольте мне помогать Вам, преданно служить Всепривлекающему Господу Кришне.

Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

О, Все Радующий Господь Кришна, Пожалуйста помоги мне всегда радовать твоих преданных, служить им, и заботиться о них.

Воспевание должно быть обращено к Личности!

Воспевание должно быть интересным!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЕДИНСТВЕННАЯ ЦЕНА ЗА СОЗНАНИЕ КРИШНЫ.

Мне не терпится рассказать вам об одном из моих возвышенных шикша-гуру Враджа – о черной собаке.

Я впервые услышал ее голос, когда однажды утром мирно повторял джапу, расположившись слева от Лалита-кунды. От ее стенаний разрывалось сердце. Вой доносился откуда-то со стороны железных ворот позади нашего ашрама. Этот плач звучал почти по-человечески, с неподдельным страданием, так что я сразу вышел из комнаты посмотреть, могу ли чем-то помочь. Но когда я открыл ворота и стал искать ее, она уже ушла.

На следующее утро она вернулась и завыла еще громче. На этот раз я нашел ее. Она была среднего размера, смотрела куда-то за Радха-Кунду по направлению к Лалита-кунде. Ох, она всхлипывала, скулила, стонала. Она была вне себя от горя. Ее плач растопил сердца двух обезьян, обычно весьма эгоистичных существ. Они подошли к ней и, стараясь успокоить, гладили ее по голове и шее, нашептывая в уши что-то ободряющее, одна – в левое, другая – в правое. Это была такая трогательная сцена! Я вспомнил отрывок из стихотворения Руми: 

Услышь, как воет собака по хозяину своему,
 душой пребывая с ним.
 Сердца таких собак исполнены любви,
 и никто не знает их имен.
 Отдай жизнь за то,
 чтобы стать одной из них. 

Жалобный плач собаки исходил из ее обнаженного сердца, выражая абсолютную нужду, которая не может терпеть ни малейшего отлагательства.

Когда она заметила, что я наблюдаю за ней сквозь узорную решетку задних ворот, она быстро совладала с собой, явно смущенная моим вторжением, и удалилась. Уверяю вас – я видел слезы в ее глазах.

Прошло несколько дней – нет собаки.

Затем я встретил ее снова. На этот раз в храме Радхи-Гопинатхи в конце парикрамной дороги вокруг Радха-Кунды. Она тихонько сидела перед Божествами, и только прекрасные слезы снова поблескивали у нее на глазах. Теперь я уже не хотел беспокоить ее и мешать проявлению ее эмоций. Стоя перед храмом, я вдруг понял, что в тот раз, когда я увидел ее с друзьями-обезьянами, она смотрела поверх двух озер прямо на этот храм. Не осталось никаких сомнений в том, к кому был обращен ее плач.

Эта собака стала одним из моих гуру, которая подтвердила слова Шрилы Прабхупады: единственной ценой за сознание Кришны являются ваши искренние слезы тоски по царю и царице леса Вриндавана, Шри Шри Радхе Кришне.

Е.С.Шачинандана Свами.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

(Фото взято на сайте Махараджа.) Пример неподдельного смирения:



О, Господи - как же мне не хватает этого качества! Позволь мне, пожалуйста, владеть хоть малой его толикой...

----------


## Natalia Sharubko

Харе Кришна подскажите какие требования у Махараджа на пранама мантру

----------


## Ruslan

Вроде сейчас он уже не принимает учеников

----------


## Анна Емельянова

> Вроде сейчас он уже не принимает учеников


Харе Кришна! Будьте добры,уточните пожалуйста,откуда данная информация?

----------


## Ruslan

> Харе Кришна! Будьте добры,уточните пожалуйста,откуда данная информация?


от: Никунджа-васини мт.

----------


## Анна Емельянова

> от: Никунджа-васини мт.


Благодарю Вас!Позвольте спросить,насколько это свежая информация?

----------


## Ruslan

> Благодарю Вас!Позвольте спросить,насколько это свежая информация?


от: 5 мая 2016
как сейчас не знаю

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Харе Кришна подскажите какие требования у Махараджа на пранама мантру


Здравствуйте! Получение посвящения (дикши) - очень нужный и важный шаг. Без этого невозможно достичь чистого воспевания святого имени, но дикша не имеет смысла без отношений. Это все равно что повенчаться без любви. Для начала нужно постараться принять Шачинандану Свами как шикша-гуру. Если Вы постараетесь сделать это, то со временем может оказаться и так, что Вы обратите внимание на какого-то другого Гуру. Скажем, на записи даршана и в письме самого Махараджа на эту тему, которые мне приходилось слушать / читать, он сам рекомендует обратить внимание на русскоязычных Гуру. 

Насчет пранама-мантры. Я писал матаджи Никундже в прошлом году. Она обещала ответить мне подробно, но так и не ответила. Возможно сочла меня каким-то неадекватным  :smilies:  После этого я списался с одним из наших местных Преданных, который посещает Махараджа и слушает его лекции. Этот Преданный на вопрос о пранама-мантре ответил мне, что Махарадж в отношениях Учитель / ученик придерживается очень личностного подхода - и что никто ее (пранама-мантру), кроме самого Махараджа лично, мне дать не сможет. Что меня, собственно, и полностью удовлетворило  :smilies: 

Если вдруг будут еще какие-либо вопросы - пишите. Сам лично физически пока тоже не общаюсь, но могу спросить дистанционно.

----------


## Алексей Облогин

Добрый день. Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Подскажите пожалуйста, на данный момент, есть ли актуальная информация о возможности получения пранама-мантры и дикши у Махараджа? Харе Кришна.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЕДИНСТВЕННАЯ ЦЕНА ЗА СОЗНАНИЕ КРИШНЫ.

Мне не терпится рассказать вам об одном из моих возвышенных шикша-гуру Враджа – о черной собаке.

Я впервые услышал ее голос, когда однажды утром мирно повторял джапу, расположившись слева от Лалита-кунды. От ее стенаний разрывалось сердце. Вой доносился откуда-то со стороны железных ворот позади нашего ашрама. Этот плач звучал почти по-человечески, с неподдельным страданием, так что я сразу вышел из комнаты посмотреть, могу ли чем-то помочь. Но когда я открыл ворота и стал искать ее, она уже ушла.

На следующее утро она вернулась и завыла еще громче. На этот раз я нашел ее. Она была среднего размера, смотрела куда-то за Радха-Кунду по направлению к Лалита-кунде. Ох, она всхлипывала, скулила, стонала. Она была вне себя от горя. Ее плач растопил сердца двух обезьян, обычно весьма эгоистичных существ. Они подошли к ней и, стараясь успокоить, гладили ее по голове и шее, нашептывая в уши что-то ободряющее, одна – в левое, другая – в правое. Это была такая трогательная сцена! Я вспомнил отрывок из стихотворения Руми:

Услышь, как воет собака по хозяину своему, 
душой пребывая с ним. 
Сердца таких собак исполнены любви, 
и никто не знает их имен. 
Отдай жизнь за то, 
чтобы стать одной из них.

Жалобный плач собаки исходил из ее обнаженного сердца, выражая абсолютную нужду, которая не может терпеть ни малейшего отлагательства.

Когда она заметила, что я наблюдаю за ней сквозь узорную решетку задних ворот, она быстро совладала с собой, явно смущенная моим вторжением, и удалилась. Уверяю вас – я видел слезы в ее глазах.

Прошло несколько дней – нет собаки.

Затем я встретил ее снова. На этот раз в храме Радхи-Гопинатхи в конце парикрамной дороги вокруг Радха-Кунды. Она тихонько сидела перед Божествами, и только прекрасные слезы снова поблескивали у нее на глазах. Теперь я уже не хотел беспокоить ее и мешать проявлению ее эмоций. Стоя перед храмом, я вдруг понял, что в тот раз, когда я увидел ее с друзьями-обезьянами, она смотрела поверх двух озер прямо на этот храм. Не осталось никаких сомнений в том, к кому был обращен ее плач.

Эта собака стала одним из моих гуру, которая подтвердила слова Шрилы Прабхупады: единственной ценой за сознание Кришны являются ваши искренние слезы тоски по царю и царице леса Вриндавана, Шри Шри Радхе Кришне.

Е.С. Шачинандана Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Я убежден, что качество джапы преданного влияет на все остальные сферы его служения. Джапа – это не упражнения для языка. Она приносит эффект, только если ум слушает звук святого имени. Необходимо очень внимательно сосредоточиться на этом звуке, и он изгонит из ума все осквернение. Поэтому повторение святого имени должно стать нашим приоритетом. Повторяя джапу, я всегда чувствую, что вхожу в храм. Его двери закрыты для остального мира, и я сижу перед алтарем святого имени, в котором проявлены форма Господа, Его качества и игры".

----------

